# Show Us Your Working Wick And Coil Setup



## RIEFY (3/11/13)

Howsit guys saw a post like this on ecf and figured we need one aswell. That being said tried the trident at 1.4 ohms on a mvp2 11 wraps of 28gauge kanthal firing at 8.5 watts and this is what I got


Show us your working wick and coil setup

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (3/11/13)

Just to add with this setup I can take about 15 to 20 puffs which is enuff each time I pull out my pipe. So I will just add about 5 to 10 drops each time I pull it out. Flavor wise it beats anything I ever vaped. Vapor production is plentiful. So all round good setup + with mvp I dont nees to worry about battery not taking me thru the day

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (3/11/13)

video is set as private


----------



## RIEFY (3/11/13)

Oops

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (3/11/13)

Just made it public

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ET (3/11/13)

awesome dude. looks great. makes me want that wee little igo-l even more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (7/11/13)

3 wrap stranded 32g	bring to .8 / .9 ohm on mu multi metre












Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (7/11/13)

https://db.tt/ZVknFOIr 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (7/11/13)

H5 micro coil 1.6 ohm around cotton wool (same coil used in protank and evod)










Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (9/11/13)

Bored at home on a sat night ... ssmesh driping coil with cotton wool bellow to feed the juice.. doesnt hold mu h pufs bt tastes yum 






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/11/13)

Try rolling the SS around a 1mm silica wick.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (12/11/13)

So I got my Crown atty today and tried a new build tonight using ekowool and cotton.





I wasn't in the mood to do micro coils again after I messed up the build I did before this one (Will post a pic at the end) so I just did a 3 wrap with ribbon.





I then pulled in the wicks to have the loops on the inside of the atty.
Trimmed the ends so that I was left with this...





Test fire...





Grabbed some cotton and shoved it into the loops...





Add some juice... and presto.





This build metered out at .6 on 4.2V fully charged battery.
The idea was to see if ekowool burnt off flavor better than cotton does.
I did get more flavor in comparison to the Cyclone seen here... but the builds were very different.





The cyclone had a 1.5ohm single microcoil with cotton wick.
Can't really perform this test with such different builds so it's inconclusive. Wish I had two similar atties to build on.

What I do like about this build is that it would be okay to run dry since the ekowool doesn't burn and of course the cotton would allow for more juice to be dripped.

I wish I didn't mess up this build before I could try it properly.





I dripped some real awful juice on this and while it worked well the juice just put me off. I have to say It held almost 2 ml of juice. I'd like to try it again with microcoils .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (12/11/13)

holly crap that is a lot of ekowool on one build!!!
I really hope we can get some in SA soon! Last time I tried to order some for myself it was 1kg MOQ from India. 
Want to try it around my RSST wick, and in the ithaka clone.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (12/11/13)

I vape that thing bone dry with direct lung inhales with about 6 pulls


----------



## Zegee (12/11/13)

Original build on a clone gave me nice plumes

sent from Evic 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/11/13)

Awesome build that, RevnLucky7. See you used ribbon wire. Do you prefer that generally? Just love that Cyclone - that one must be the top feeding one?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (13/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> holly crap that is a lot of ekowool on one build!!!
> I really hope we can get some in SA soon! Last time I tried to order some for myself it was 1kg MOQ from India.
> Want to try it around my RSST wick, and in the ithaka clone.



Mayb our supliers can get togethrr and buy the 1kg that way split the cost and sell it too us.. pref one suplier a supliere from each provance making it easir for us vape freaks to get a hold of in smaller quantities 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (13/11/13)

Jeez. .6ohms. :=)


----------



## Andre (13/11/13)

Gizmo said:


> Jeez. .6ohms. :=)


 That is for the pros on full mechs, have seen some at 0.4 for all day use. Meself, untech, feels safe at 0.8 at the lowest. But one day I'm going to be brave and try 0.6!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (13/11/13)

You know I'm very close to the point to tell you guys to forget about ekowool and go with cotton in everything. Unless of course you're building something like the iThaka. I don't see how cotton will work in there. I'm not even sure ekowool will work in the iThaka but I'll find that out soon.

All my drippers now use cotton, my Kayfuns, my Aqua...
It just holds juice better, wicks better, is easier to replace, easier to find, cheap. The only thing I'm not quiet sold on yet is if it burns flavoring off better. Ekowool sure does over regular silica.

I thought the whole microcoil and cotton thing was just hype but I can say with certainty that a microcoil with 26g wire over cotton is the smoothest vape to date. I tried it next to a 3 wrap 32g ribbon over ekowool and the hit on the 3 wrap was way harsher.

The microcoil and cotton in the Kayfun - that blew my mind. The flavor was very pronounced.
I vape this regularly: http://www.theplumeroom.com/products/honey-fig-house-extracted-tobacco

I think it's one of the best tobacco vapes this side of the galaxy and man could I pick out layers of flavors.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CraftyZA (13/11/13)

Well tonight i'm tempted to rebuild my ithaka clone to 0.5 ohm quad coil, but there is no use. Should wait for my yealiq juice. Perhaps i should try this cotton thing. Gonna boil some right now for the nimbus...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Awesome build that, RevnLucky7. See you used ribbon wire. Do you prefer that generally? Just love that Cyclone - that one must be the top feeding one?


Just in case you missed my questions, RevnLucky7?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (13/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Just in case you missed my questions, RevnLucky7?


 
Sorry bro, I did run past you...
I use to prefer ribbon before I started with micro coils. Now it's a coin toss. I get lost in all the builds. At the moment everything seems to be micro coils, but I still feel like even 4.2 Volts is not enough to power up dual micro coils at .6ohms properly. It's almost as if like 4.7 would be happier. So at the moment I'd have to say no, I prefer round, but only because of the micro coils. Any other build I'd go with ribbon. It just covers WAY more surface area.

As far the Cyclone, the one in the picture is a top fed. I own 3. The bt is pretty much sold, the other tf is probably going to the classies soon too. I only need one now.



CraftyZA said:


> Well tonight i'm tempted to rebuild my ithaka clone to 0.5 ohm quad coil, but there is no use. Should wait for my yealiq juice. Perhaps i should try this cotton thing. Gonna boil some right now for the nimbus...


 
Hope it's organic cotton you're using. No need to boil man, just shove it in. If it's not organic, don't use it. You'll probably die  I don't even know what the hell a quad coil would look like on the iThaka.


----------



## CraftyZA (13/11/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Hope it's organic cotton you're using. No need to boil man, just shove it in. If it's not organic, don't use it. You'll probably die  I don't even know what the hell a quad coil would look like on the iThaka.



It is not organic. That's why i thought of boiling it. Ok so no builds for tonight then.

Search for bishopheals highlander on youtube.
The one he builds there is 0.2 ohms which is a bit insane! But he at least uses mnke. I only have 2 aw imr batteries, so a civilized 0.5ohm will have to do. I just hope it will heat fast enough.
He is a personal friend of imeo, so i think his builds can be trusted seeing as Imeo promotes his vids.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (13/11/13)

Dude don't go with non organic cotton. They spray that stuff with all kinds of pesticides and who knows what else.
Boiling it will not do. Look for organic cotton at what's that store called... where the girls go for organic food... you should find some there. Just normal organic cotton balls will do. The bag will probably say it's been bleached with hydrogen peroxide which is fine. I don't boil mine, but you probably should.

I have seen some of bishopheals' stuff. I actually saw the link to the highlander build. Will download it now. I can't see myself going with quads. I already prefer a single over a double (I think).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/11/13)

Thx, RevnLucky7, much appreciated. I boil my cotton 3 times, mostly to get rid of the horrible industrial taste I get if I don't. Just brought back some CSV sterile cotton from Washington, which I'm going to try without boiling.

Am crying about that bf Cyclone set. Let me know if the sale does not go through pse - so I can agonise again!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (13/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Am crying about that bf Cyclone set. Let me know if the sale does not go through pse - so I can agonise again!


 
What mod would you use it on?


----------



## Andre (13/11/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> What mod would you use it on?


 Reo Grand.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (13/11/13)

Thought so. It's a hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/11/13)

Absolutely, and the modmaster is shortly bringing out a kit to further reduce volt drop. To 0.248 - not that this untech understand much of this, but apparently this is good for sub ohm and longer battery power. New Reos will be so equipped as standard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/11/13)

Okay so I I'm lost in builds again.

Did this one tonight on the Kayfun.
4 wraps around a toothpick of 28g ribbon (actually meant to do it with 32g).
Metered out at .7ohm





Pulled some cotton through it and it's a stellar warm moist vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (18/11/13)

So wifey picked me up some organic cotton. 
Expect some photos tonight.  my 1st microcoil/cotton setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/11/13)

Ah, great, can't wait for the pictures. Don't expect too much from SA cotton - had to boil it 3 times not to get a horrible taste. If you experience the same you could, for the meantime, thread some silica through. I untangled 3mm silica wick and using 2 threads pulled it doubled through with Kanthal - ending up with a 2mm wick.. Since got 1mm silica and just pull that through doubled. Here are some pictures on this and how I coiled before I got the jig.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (18/11/13)

This is what I have so far.




Rig look familiar?





As you can see, one side is no longer connected. Test fired, and both sides gave me a bright red glow. Much brighter than expected to be truthful. Second fire, snap. The coil sagged a bit, touched the bottom, then burnt out. Any ways, time to redo it. This one came in at 1.7 which was any ways too low for me. Gonna drop 3 wraps from each side, and try again for 1ohm.


----------



## CraftyZA (18/11/13)

Ok, rebuilt a second time, and I'm ready to juice it up.
Hold thumbs nothing explodes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/11/13)

Snazzy jig. What is the diameter of the mandrel? And the gauge of the Kanthal? You say 1.7 is too low, but then you want to go for 1?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (18/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Snazzy jig. What is the diameter of the mandrel? And the gauge of the Kanthal? You say 1.7 is too low, but then you want to go for 1?


Sorry, meant to say too high. 1 ohm is where i wanted it. Kanthal is 30 gauge, and the jig is 2.6mm.
I might have to go for something thinner in order to get more wraps. More wraps = more exposure = more liquid gets vaporized when i hit fire. Any ways, not a bad vape. Not bad at all.
Got it on 1.1 now.
Vape is slightly muted. I've tasted oupa's custard & vanilla stronger before, but that could be because i'm on the last few ml of the bottle. Used to it by now. Fog is thick and heavy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (18/11/13)

I use a 1.5mm mandrel and 28g Kanthal, but have never tried dual coils. Have an Igo-L somewhere, will try tomorrow evening. You got no taste from the cotton?


----------



## CraftyZA (19/11/13)

Matthee said:


> I use a 1.5mm mandrel and 28g Kanthal, but have never tried dual coils. Have an Igo-L somewhere, will try tomorrow evening. You got no taste from the cotton?


Zip. Nadda. What my wife bought was organic swabs, and not the balls. So I just pull them apart, and collect that fluffy cotton on the inside, and rolled it up. I did not boil it. The brand is dischem's house brand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (19/11/13)

Nice jig, now I need to make myself something like that as well...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (19/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Zip. Nadda. What my wife bought was organic swabs, and not the balls. So I just pull them apart, and collect that fluffy cotton on the inside, and rolled it up. I did not boil it. The brand is dischem's house brand.


I looked for the balls, but could also just find organic swabs. Well, it works! Will post pics of my Nimbus pics tonight! It vapes beautifully!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (19/11/13)

Here is my home Continuum Transfunctioner.





2 x 1.2 ohm coils.





Juice is a nice berry cream 18mg I made.
Very nice.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (19/11/13)

TylerD said:


> Here is my home Continuum Transfunctioner.
> 
> View attachment 233
> 
> ...


 Does 18 mg juice not hit like a train runing nos? I norm smoked 18mg in my evod on egos bt when i do sub ohm i mix my diy juice to around 8mg 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (19/11/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Does 18 mg juice not hit like a train runing nos? I norm smoked 18mg in my evod on egos bt when i do sub ohm i mix my diy juice to around 8mg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I can't say it is very harsh. I like it!


----------



## Andre (19/11/13)

TylerD said:


> Here is my home Continuum Transfunctioner.
> 
> View attachment 233
> 
> ...


Fantastic micro coils, Tyler. What's the ID (inner diameter)? And what gauge wire did you use? Excuse my ignorance, but does the 2 x 1.2 ohms translate to effectively 0.6 ohms? Or does it work otherwise with the 3 posts? My Igo-L only has 2 posts. Will post pictures of my very first dual coils later.


----------



## TylerD (20/11/13)

Thanks Matthee. They are 2mm id with 30awe wire. Will do some 1.5 id's next time. Correct, it is 0.6ohm. WOrks the same with the 3 posts. 
Can't wait for your pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/11/13)

Ok, here goes, my first dual coils - on an Igo-L. Criticism welcome. ID 1.5mm with 28g Kanthal, 10 wraps per coil. Coil nearest to you could have been tighter. Silica (1 mm) doubled and pulled through each coil. Dripped some of HHV's Pirates Booty in there, same as in my Reo - to compare. Takes one second to heat up. Hits like a train, almost forces one to lung hit. Too hot for me. At that ohms it probably needs a bigger air hole. And lower nic. The sweet tones of the juice dominates. Less flavour than in the Reo, but probably attributable to the air hole being too small for the lowish ohms.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (20/11/13)

Nice one Matthee! Looks awesome!
I have 2 x 2mm air holes in my Nimbus, and I lung it. Can't mouth it.
At least it is a cool draw because of the big holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/11/13)

TylerD said:


> Nice one Matthee! Looks awesome!
> I have 2 x 2mm air holes in my Nimbus, and I lung it. Can't mouth it.
> At least it is a cool draw because of the big holes.


Thx, Tyler. With such air holes it must suck up juice al lot?


----------



## TylerD (20/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Thx, Tyler. With such air holes it must suck up juice al lot?


Yes, but it is luckily not all the time I use the RDA. I use the RSST quite a bit. Just now and then I crank that RDA up to remember how good the vape is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (22/11/13)

Kts & nimbus

Aw imr, fully charged. 
0.7 ohm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (22/11/13)

Great clouds, hitting hard!


----------



## RIEFY (23/11/13)

Nice one ben

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (24/11/13)

Igol 28g kanthal 8wraps fusion vapor poison apple 12mg






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (24/11/13)

Neat!


----------



## CraftyZA (26/11/13)

Smoktech scar with plenty of wick. 9 strands per side. 1mm each.
Forgot my ohm meter at home, and scar does not work on my svd.





Ok, fixed the connector on scar by lifting it out a little. 0.7 ohm, with about 9mm wick per side.





Ready to rock and roll, now I can't decide on a juice...

I must say, I'm very tempted to put the last bit of mathee's oompa in this setup. 
I'm not a huge fan of chocolate juice, but Hhv may have changed my opinion...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/11/13)

Intricate work that Crafty. Go for the Oompa, beware of the nic buzz!


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/11/13)

Rebuild my rsst and trident today .. rsst at .8 ohms 





Trident dual coil 10 wrap 30ga
Didnt test ohms i dividualy bt together they at 0.7

Nakid pic 





Dressed in cotton 





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (26/11/13)

I rebuilt my igol with 28g 15 wrap around a 1.2mm bit not sure if it qualifies for nano. Here are some pics











Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/11/13)

Does it not dry quick around the coil ull need thin cotton if u usong it and wont hold as much juice i wraped mine around a blunt needle on dads evod he didnt like it so ill play with it tomorrow 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (26/11/13)

It does actually. I ripped it appart and buil this

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (26/11/13)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/11/13)

I'm not sure if this has been done before and I can't seem to find it online anywhere, but I'm slightly smotten with myself and I wanted to share this with you guys. I've been trying to get silica sleeving everywhere but it seems to be sold out at every single location. So I tried ekowool strands instead and it didn't work well. Then I thought to myself, what if I did this:





It's a very thin layer, only wrapped around once to completely cover the cable.













I have the Kraken here on the Nemesis.





This thing wicks and hits like a champ. The juice I'm using is a delicate flavor aand it comes through on this build like I've never tasted it before. It took a while for that cotton taste to go away since I don't boil mine but after 5 minutes I was like WTF, this can't be working as well as it does.

Metered out somewhere between .7 and .9 the air hole is partially open, somewhere around 1.5mm. I'm mouthing it and it's putting out PLUMES and the flavor is amazing. Please try this on your gennies and let me know if I just got lucky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (27/11/13)

nice going dude


----------



## Andre (27/11/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Rebuild my rsst and trident today .. rsst at .8 ohms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great coils. Love your descriptions "Nakid pic" and "Dressed in cotton".


----------



## Andre (27/11/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I rebuilt my igol with 28g 15 wrap around a 1.2mm bit not sure if it qualifies for nano. Here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, neat coil for 15 wraps. What resistance did that come out to? Below is a decoder to know whether it is "mini", "micro" or "nano".


----------



## Andre (27/11/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been done before and I can't seem to find it online anywhere, but I'm slightly smotten with myself and I wanted to share this with you guys. I've been trying to get silica sleeving everywhere but it seems to be sold out at every single location. So I tried ekowool strands instead and it didn't work well. Then I thought to myself, what if I did this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah, light flashes on....you use the SS cable as a wick in stead of mesh? Is it better? Suppose you still have to oxidise it? Can you use it without a sleeve? What diameter is that cable? Can one shape it for one's rba, like the Igo-L above? Sorry for all the questions, but this is new to me and I am sure a lot of other peeps on this forum. Thanks for showing us. I have seen your method used on mesh, but this is the first time I've seen SS cable.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (27/11/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been done before and I can't seem to find it online anywhere, but I'm slightly smotten with myself and I wanted to share this with you guys. I've been trying to get silica sleeving everywhere but it seems to be sold out at every single location. So I tried ekowool strands instead and it didn't work well. Then I thought to myself, what if I did this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you basicly made a ss rope cotton bud.. good for wicking and cleaning ears lol .. nice going .. i think i will give it a try later .. as im geting hot spots if i dnt tilt my rsst 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (27/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Ah, light flashes on....you use the SS cable as a wick in stead of mesh? Is it better? Suppose you still have to oxidise it? Can you use it without a sleeve? What diameter is that cable? Can one shape it for one's rba, like the Igo-L above? Sorry for all the questions, but this is new to me and I am sure a lot of other peeps on this forum. Thanks for showing us. I have seen your method used on mesh, but this is the first time I've seen SS cable.


 
Yeah the cable is "Gods Gift" to Genisis users man.
It wicks like you wouldn't believe. Just sucks the juice right up.

I hated mesh and this works without having to tilt your mod for juice to flow. Another perk is your juice doesn't stain in your tank like it does with oxidized mesh. No need to oxide it either, but you burn it to make sure it's clean and wire can not be wrapped around it directly. I use to put a small piece of mesh around the top just like I did the cotton. Mesh mutes flavor for me. Silica sleeving would be ideal. It's the big thing in the USA at the moment, but I can't find any. If any of you guys use Genisis atties, order some cable rope and thank me later. It's really that good. You'll junk your mesh forever.

The exact cable I used is here:

http://lightning-vapes.myshopify.co...-2mm-2-5mm-3mm-5-pack-7x19-316-non-galvanized

I did bad ass dual micro coil tonight on my Aqua. I was surprised when I fired this thing up.
It's waaaaaaaay to hot. Even for freaks like me who like it waaaaaaay too hot. This thing literally spits and blows vapor like a dragon out of hell. Did a video but this connection is too slow to bother uploading it. I'll post it later, I really want you to see this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/13)

Thanks for all the info, RevnLucky, much appreciated. Looking forward to your video.


----------



## Nooby (27/11/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Yeah the cable is "Gods Gift" to Genisis users man.
> It wicks like you wouldn't believe. Just sucks the juice right up.
> 
> I hated mesh and this works without having to tilt your mod for juice to flow. Another perk is your juice doesn't stain in your tank like it does with oxidized mesh. No need to oxide it either, but you burn it to make sure it's clean and wire can not be wrapped around it directly. I use to put a small piece of mesh around the top just like I did the cotton. Mesh mutes flavor for me. Silica sleeving would be ideal. It's the big thing in the USA at the moment, but I can't find any. If any of you guys use Genisis atties, order some cable rope and thank me later. It's really that good. You'll junk your mesh forever.
> ...


 
This sounds great! There is a company in Paarden Eiland, Cape Town - *Nautical* *Steel. *They sell the same cable you are talking about. Prices are really cheap. 2.5mm is R9.63 per meter. What is the proper size though? 2.5,3 or 3.5mm? Googled this place after Tw!st3dVaP0r told me about it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (27/11/13)

Nooby said:


> This sounds great! There is a company in Paarden Eiland, Cape Town - *Nautical Steel. *They sell the same cable you are talking about. Prices are really cheap. 2.5mm is R9.63 per meter. What is the proper size though? 2.5,3 or 3.5mm? Googled this place after Tw!st3dVaP0r told me about it.


Depends on the diameter of your wick hole. For the RSST seems 3mm is about right. Do pick up that the SS rope wick tends to overcook juice if chain vaped. But will research more.


----------



## eviltoy (27/11/13)

SS wire wick is the beezneez I need to get more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (30/11/13)

So I got my first RSST yesterday and made my first SS mesh wick, pretty pleased with how it came out on the first try, sure it'll improve as I get more practice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (30/11/13)

Impressive for a 1st build well done jb

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy (30/11/13)

I think I found my favourite rebuildable now. My rocket is kicking my rsst by a country mile. Think I need to get a kfun now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (30/11/13)

Glad you enjoying it bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eviltoy (30/11/13)

Out


Cape vaping supplies said:


> Glad you enjoying it bro
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


out of juice though lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (30/11/13)

Lol hate tjay feeling thats why i always keep vg at home .. wheb juice runs low i dilute my last bits sure tasts nt as good bt gives me time to restock lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (30/11/13)

Dude I got some Hhv peach tobacco from cvs and I got a full 10ml it was so awesome I finished it already

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (30/11/13)

eviltoy said:


> Dude I got some Hhv peach tobacco from cvs and I got a full 10ml it was so awesome I finished it already


No that feeling .. had hhv peach nn pear and angel kiss both are up within 3 days 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/11/13)

JB1987 said:


> So I got my first RSST yesterday and made my first SS mesh wick, pretty pleased with how it came out on the first try, sure it'll improve as I get more practice


Looks perfect to me! Resistance? Wire gauge? 400 mesh? And how is the vape?


----------



## RIEFY (30/11/13)

I gave it to him yesterday this time lol and its up OMG how about the ry4?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (30/11/13)

the rsst is a juice monster lol. Bt all worth it for the crisp clean flavour 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (30/11/13)

Ry4 still steeping. How long must ut steep for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (30/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Looks perfect to me! Resistance? Wire gauge? 400 mesh? And how is the vape?



Thanks Matthee. Vapes pretty well, think I'll take the resistance down on the next one. Current setup is 1.8ohm, 32G kanthal, 500 mesh with Oupa's Vanilla Custard, running on my Vamo at 9 watts. Vapor and flavor is good but would like to get a bit more out of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (30/11/13)

Jb is your airhole standard or have you drilled it out yet?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (30/11/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Jb is your airhole standard or have you drilled it out yet?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Had it drilled out to 1.2mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (30/11/13)

I think if you drop resistance you might want to open up that hole more. Im running a .8ohm coil with 1.5mm hole and its beautiful

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (30/11/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I think if you drop resistance you might want to open up that hole more. Im running a .8ohm coil with 1.5mm hole and its beautiful
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Thanks for the advice. I'll drop the next one down to 1.4 and see how it goes. Need to get a mech mod first before I can go to .8ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (30/11/13)

Cool dude 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (30/11/13)

JB1987 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll drop the next one down to 1.4 and see how it goes. Need to get a mech mod first before I can go to .8ohm


1.3/1.4 will make all the difference on your variable device - then you can up the power some.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (30/11/13)

Here's the video link I wanted to show you guys:



I want to do this build on my Crown Dripper with max airflow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (30/11/13)

finally got a working setup going on my protank that i made myself. 10 wraps 30 guage kanthal over a 1.5mm piece of wire. as a wick i used the cotton from an earbud. bottom of protank base not heating up so that all good there. more vapour but that could just be because the coil should come in around 1.9 ohms or so. i see why people rave about cotton. quick easy and dang good.  will post a pic once i can find a camera with a macro function or convince my phone it wants to cooperate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (30/11/13)

Tru dat and if ur coils goes off just remove coton dry burn and replace the coton .. only tomd ull need to rewire is when the wore becomes too brittle 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/12/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Here's the video link I wanted to show you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to do this build on my Crown Dripper with max airflow.



That's a steam train, impressive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (1/12/13)

Thanks, but that is unfortunately not a good build for that atty. I'm going to write it off to airflow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (1/12/13)

Matthee said:


> 1.3/1.4 will make all the difference on your variable device - then you can up the power some.



Thanks Matthee, I'll definitely give it a go at 1.3 and see how that goes. But I'm really loving this RBA, definitely worth the investment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (1/12/13)

Rsst wire rope ss mesh and 28g kanthal a1
Resistance





Coil 





Vape production 
Juice used diy 50/50 pg/vg peaches and cream 





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (1/12/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Rsst wire rope ss mesh and 28g kanthal a1
> Resistance
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a cloud machine

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (1/12/13)

Zegee said:


> Looks like a cloud machine
> 
> sent from my EviC 2.0


Yip the air hole is drilled out to 2mm aswell vapes like a champ

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (1/12/13)

Is that a 2 wrap?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (1/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Is that a 2 wrap?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Yip for sum reason 3 comes to 1. Ohm with skyblues 28g wire

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (1/12/13)

Thats strange coz my /3 wrap comes out at .6

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (1/12/13)

Checked in both mutli mt amd itaste vv the same ill trybwith 30 later n see mayb its not 28g marked incorectly perhaps

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (1/12/13)

She vapes ok

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## RIEFY (1/12/13)

Nice

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (1/12/13)

Come get some ss rope

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (1/12/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Rsst wire rope ss mesh and 28g kanthal a1
> Resistance
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, thanks for posting Twist. Could the resistance anomaly be because of hot spots?


----------



## Zegee (1/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Come get some ss rope
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Will make a turn 

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/12/13)

How is this for micro coiling:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (2/12/13)

Wow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (2/12/13)

Insane!!
Yours?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Insane!!
> Yours?


No, another Reonaut, just playing around - I do not like tinkering that much! Great guy, he helped me a lot in getting my coils right for my sweet spot.


----------



## ET (2/12/13)

holy smokes


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/12/13)

Haha, that's awesome. I got some photos I want to show you guys of me trying to do a cotton build on an Ithaka. What a colossal f-up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (2/12/13)

Matthee said:


> How is this for micro coiling:





Zegee said:


> Will make a turn
> 
> sent from my EviC 2.0


 Get a wire cutter or grinder you gna struggle to cut the rope of clean enough to fit the wick hole 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (2/12/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Get a wire cutter or grinder you gna struggle to cut the rope of clean enough to fit the wick hole
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Thnx 

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Nooby (2/12/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> *Get a wire cutter or grinder you gna struggle to cut the rope of clean enough to fit the wick hole *
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
I can confirm this! The 3mm ss rope/wire is so thick. I also used a grinder, but I think I will ask the company who sells to pre-cut for me it they can. They have the proper tools.


----------



## CraftyZA (2/12/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Haha, that's awesome. I got some photos I want to show you guys of me trying to do a cotton build on an Ithaka. What a colossal f-up


So post them anyways. I'm due to do one as well, and it would be nice to see common mistakes. Will try and build one tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/12/13)

Kidney Puncher has sleeves in stock.

http://www.kidneypuncher.com/xs-18-silica-sleeving/


----------



## Andre (2/12/13)

Thanks RL, but seems they do not ship to South Africa?


----------



## JB1987 (2/12/13)

Recoiled the RSST to 1.5 ohms and wow, great improvement in flavor as well as vapor production!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/12/13)

JB1987 said:


> Recoiled the RSST to 1.5 ohms and wow, great improvement in flavor as well as vapor production!


Glad you like it.


----------



## RIEFY (2/12/13)

Latest build on igo l








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (2/12/13)

Man i need one of those. Flavour testing written all over it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (2/12/13)

Bt flavours so much stronger in the dripper than a tank ..some of the flavours i mixed taste excellent in the dripper bt in tanks they muted 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (2/12/13)

Thats actually my cloud chasing build. Havent been chasing clouds for a while lets see if I can catch some

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (2/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Thats actually my cloud chasing build. Havent been chasing clouds for a while lets see if I can catch some
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 Ohms on that build ? 


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Latest build on igo l
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an Igo L? The posts on mine are more to the side. Yours looks centered, which I like. Or is that a different Igo?
BTW, a very professional build that.


----------



## RIEFY (2/12/13)

Yes igol mathee

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ET (2/12/13)

now wouldn't something like a protank base with a low res coil basically work the same as a dripper for flavour testing?


----------



## TylerD (2/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Latest build on igo l
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brother, that looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (2/12/13)

And I found the clouds!!! Vaping 0mg liqua strawberry mixed 5050 with vg and the flavor at .5 ohms is intense





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (2/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> And I found the clouds!!! Vaping 0mg liqua strawberry mixed 5050 with vg and the flavor at .5 ohms is intense
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ooo yetti its gna rain tomorrow ..cpt now we know who to blame lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/12/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Ooo yetti its gna rain tomorrow ..cpt now we know who to blame lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Looks like a thunderstorm!


----------



## RIEFY (2/12/13)

Hopefully getting in some helios then we can do quads

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/12/13)

When the cloud covers the mountain, now we know who's responsible !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (3/12/13)

not called the cape of good vape for nothing

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/12/13)

denizenx said:


> not called the cape of good vape for nothing


Lol, this is one to remember.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (3/12/13)

28g dual nano coils 
This build is from rip tripper called dragon nano 
Interesting outcome 
0.5 ohm 

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/12/13)

Wow, those are tiny coils!


----------



## Zegee (3/12/13)

Yeah needle 

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa (3/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Latest build on igo l
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Cvs. You using the single airhole or did you drill another?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (3/12/13)

New build 

28g
0.9 ohm
Intense throat hit 
Gonna try a tri coil next 

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (3/12/13)

very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (3/12/13)

Inspired by cvs i decided to make my own .5 ohm dual coil... not as pretty bt geting better at it.. this is on the trident.. xcelent clouds





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (3/12/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Inspired by cvs i decided to make my own .5 ohm dual coil... not as pretty bt geting better at it.. this is on the trident.. xcelent clouds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some nail clipper action 

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (3/12/13)

Yea lol dnt wry its not for toe nails lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (3/12/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Yea lol dnt wry its not for toe nails lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Lmao 

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Andre (3/12/13)

Zegee said:


> New build
> 
> 28g
> 0.9 ohm
> ...


Nice coils. That resistance is more or less my sweet spot on a single coil.


----------



## Andre (3/12/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Inspired by cvs i decided to make my own .5 ohm dual coil... not as pretty bt geting better at it.. this is on the trident.. xcelent clouds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent IMO.


----------



## RIEFY (3/12/13)

New cotton micro coil build on rsst. Didnt check resistance lol but vapes beautifully





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (3/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> New cotton micro coil build on rsst. Didnt check resistance lol but vapes beautifully
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Compared to SS mesh and SS rope? Does the cotton hang down to the bottom of the tank?


----------



## RIEFY (3/12/13)

I think taste is better off cotton once the crappy taste is out. Yes hangs down. Will c how the wicking action is

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I think taste is better off cotton once the crappy taste is out. Yes hangs down. Will c how the wicking action is
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Thanks. Yeah, I hate that first few toots with cotton...


----------



## CraftyZA (3/12/13)

Ok, so did mc & cotton on rocket








Can't really see from the pic, but it's a very civilized 1.35 ohms. Taste "should be" abundant. 




However, i cannot taste a thing.
It's joyetech's ry4, which is a strong juice when it comes to flavour.
Against water and this, water would have more flavour. I don't even taste the pg or glycerein..
Almost time to pass this rocket on me thinks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (3/12/13)

How much for the rocket


----------



## CraftyZA (3/12/13)

eviltoy said:


> How much for the rocket


I think 130 is fair, if not a bargain. But i will do one more build after this. If that does not pan out, then i will just say that the rocket is not compatible with me 
Rocket has seen about 4 or 5 builds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (3/12/13)

Actually let me finish this tank and ill take pics of my build just got tapatalk so I can do pics etc. the rocket gives me the best flavor of all the attys I own but it's a ***** to build

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (3/12/13)

my vaoe budget already blown .. wanted to try it out oh well ill pick one up another time 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## eviltoy (3/12/13)

Ill take it from you but let me first try to get you to change your mind


----------



## Andre (3/12/13)

eviltoy said:


> Actually let me finish this tank and ill take pics of my build just got tapatalk so I can do pics etc. the rocket gives me the best flavor of all the attys I own but it's a ***** to build


Yes, I agree, I got excellent flavour from the rocket, but one build was enough to convince me not to try again.


----------



## CraftyZA (3/12/13)

So far for me the best is between the nimbus and the ithaka.
Nimbus gives tons of flavour, and plumes of vapour, but not much th. Thus it's a toy really. Ithaka gives best balance of all. Cant wait for the day i own a real one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (3/12/13)

Eviltoy you still using the same coil I built or did you rebuild?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (3/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> So far for me the best is between the nimbus and the ithaka.
> Nimbus gives tons of flavour, and plumes of vapour, but not much th. Thus it's a toy really. Ithaka gives best balance of all. Cant wait for the day i own a real one


How is the build on the Ithaka? Does it not take non-resistance wire as well? How does one do that?


----------



## CraftyZA (3/12/13)

Matthee said:


> How is the build on the Ithaka? Does it not take non-resistance wire as well? How does one do that?


I bought 100 ready wires from the states. 1st to test. After that i will increase order qty.
When I buy a real ithaka one day I will invest in a wire zapper. Like a miniature welding machine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (3/12/13)

So 8 wraps around 1.6mm with 28g wire come to smidge over 1ohm













Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/12/13)

eviltoy said:


> So 8 wraps around 1.6mm with 28g wire come to smidge over 1ohm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ultra neat build that!


----------



## eviltoy (3/12/13)

m


Cape vaping supplies said:


> Eviltoy you still using the same coil I built or did you rebuild?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


huh uh you mos know I was gonna krap 3 builds later got the perfect combo


----------



## eviltoy (3/12/13)

Matthee said:


> Ultra neat build that!


Hehe practice I love these rba's took me 5min to build

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/12/13)

eviltoy said:


> Hehe practice I love these rba's took me 5min to build


 
This is exactly how I set up my Kayfuns. Only I do 6 wraps and it meters out at 0.7. This for me is the holy grail on a Kayfun/Rocket. PLUMES and strangely enough good flavor with cotton. (More on this below) But I write that down to the Kayfun's chimney and not the wick.

But I got to tell you guys. I'm not sold on this cotton ball thing. I spent 4 hours today doing coils. All of them were similar builds. The only variant was wicking material. I used 2 of my favorite flavors. Gambit from Five Pawns and Black Cherry Cream Soda from Plume Room.

Cotton, Silica and Ekowool took the stage and I have to tell you that Cotton completely f...d both these juices up for me. To a point were I was like, this juice is not so good after all. I then dripped it on Ekowool and bam - I was in heaven. I'm not talking about that break in phase of cotton either. Best way to explain it is that it's as if the cotton filters out some of the juice's layers. You get the general taste of it, but it misses that shine that made it special. The sweetness of the juice, no matter what the intensity also drops. All of this was done in Cyclone Drippers.
It just loses that special taste. And when you're vaping a $27 bottle of juice, that's a big loss. I used these flavors because I know them well, especially Gambit and I have to tell you I'm moving away from cotton balls. FAST.
Especially in a dripper. On my Kayfun I have a better experience with cotton, but I haven't done an ekowool build on it lately and I bet that if I do I'm going be like - Okay so that's what I forgot about.

I am curious about this though: http://www.kidneypuncher.com/cotton-square-braid-candle-wick-1-0/

I have some on the way and will get back to you on it.
But if I had to give it a score out of 10 for flavor on a dripper with identical coils:

Cotton gets a 5/10 and seriously mutes some of my juice.
Ekowool gets a 10, since I think Ekowool is still the best thing I vaped juice off of an there's nothing better to compare it too.

Yes cotton wicks better. It holds more juice. These are perks. But I don't think It's something I'll use as a wick in the future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy (4/12/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> This is exactly how I set up my Kayfuns.
> 
> But I got to tell you guys. I'm not sold on this cotton ball thing. I spent 4 hours today doing coils. All of them were similar builds. The only variant was wicking material. I used 2 of my favorite flavors. Gambit from Five Pawns and Black Cherry Cream Soda from Plume Room.
> 
> ...


 
Interesting taste being a subjective thing I feel the opposite. I tried ekowool didnt like it much however it is much better than silica. I still get the best taste out of cotton to be honest. I did note however that if you compress the cotton too much it does mute flavour so there is a sweet spot with cotton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/12/13)

eviltoy said:


> Interesting taste being a subjective thing I feel the opposite. I tried ekowool didnt like it much however it is much better than silica. I still get the best taste out of cotton to be honest. I did note however that if you compress the cotton too much it does mute flavour so there is a sweet spot with cotton


 
Must be a that.
People share these opposite opinions all over the forums. My exhale on cotton gives me the shell of the taste, but there's no color. It's really just flat. I honestly sat here with two atties right next to each other. Everything identical. 
Ekowool kicked it's ass.


----------



## Andre (4/12/13)

eviltoy said:


> Interesting taste being a subjective thing I feel the opposite. I tried ekowool didnt like it much however it is much better than silica. I still get the best taste out of cotton to be honest. I did note however that if you compress the cotton too much it does mute flavour so there is a sweet spot with cotton


I have also tried all three. Really not all that much of a difference between them discernible to me. However, I have not done a comparable test as RevnLucky has done, so my observations are anecdotal at most. Maybe should try a proper test at some time.
RevnLucky, what was your score on the silica? Do you order from Kidney Puncher - from their web site I infer that they do not export to South Africa?


----------



## CraftyZA (4/12/13)

@RevnLucky7, Ever tried to do something with Kevlar?
I've got some kevlar at home from my poi days.
It is not sterile at present, but will boil in distilled water, and then rinse with vodka and dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/12/13)

Silica I couldn't score. I wicked too slow at 0.7ohms
The wicks dries out too fast and I get that burned flavor before I even finished my draw.
I'm still in the US so I'm not sure about the export thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> @RevnLucky7, Ever tried to do something with Kevlar?
> I've got some kevlar at home from my poi days.
> It is not sterile at present, but will boil in distilled water, and then rinse with vodka and dry.


 
Kevlar? Only when I come home late after getting pissed with the boys and need to explain it to my girl.

Never vaped it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (4/12/13)

Hahah,
Ok anyways, after some reading, kevlar is out...

Burning NOMEX® and KEVLAR® produce hazardous gases similar to those from wool.

"These are mostly carbon monoxide, carbon dioxide, nitrogen oxides and small amounts of hydrogen cyanide, ammonia, aldehydes, aliphatic hydrocarbons and other toxic gases depending on conditions of burning."

So lets not do that then...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (4/12/13)

i've also been reading here and there about people using sterile cotton string. i guess it's like comparing ss mesh to ss cable?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/12/13)

denizenx said:


> i've also been reading here and there about people using sterile cotton string. i guess it's like comparing ss mesh to ss cable?


 
Very possible. When you say cotton string I'm assuming you mean this: http://www.kidneypuncher.com/cotton-square-braid-candle-wick-1-0/

I'm 99% positive that the fibers of cotton balls are filtering flavor particles. It just makes sense to me when I think about it logically. I just rebuild my cyclone with 3 strands of 3mm ekowool / 3 wraps of 28g ribbon metering out at 0.7 and after every toot I look down at this mod and think: Now that's a vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (4/12/13)

@RevnLucky7 which ecowool do you prefer . i am about to place an order but not sure if i should get the hollow or the one with treads inside ?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/12/13)

Get hollow ekowool. It wicks better IMO.
Just a note: if you want 2mm wide Ekowool, order 1mm. Same goes for 3mm ekowool - order 2mm
Ekowool is wider in comparison to normal Silica. So if you were using 2mm Silica, get 1mm Ekowool.

For Kayfuns and similar atties I recommend 1mm/2mm Ekowool. On drippers I recommend using 2mm/3mm
3mm works best for me, but I'd like to try 4mm. It fills a drippers deck up nicely. Not sure where you're ordering from but I get most of my stuff from here: Lightningvapes.com

Never really compared pricing, but it's convenient.

Also, some places are stocking Ekowool now with a cotton wick core. This might be worth looking into. The taste of ekowool with the wicking capabilities of cotton would be a dream come true for me at this point. Not sure if it would affect the taste. I'm back on Ekowool alone now and my juices taste great again after messing around with cotton builds. I forgot what they tasted like.

On a side note, I can't boil my ekowool since I'm on a ship, but I'm sure it's going to taste even better once I do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (4/12/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Get hollow ekowool. It wicks better IMO.
> Just a note: if you want 2mm wide Ekowool, order 1mm. Same goes for 3mm ekowool - order 2mm
> Ekowool is wider in comparison to normal Silica. So if you were using 2mm Silica, get 1mm Ekowool.
> 
> ...


Thanks RL, that helped me too. For importing to SA can recommend www.zivipf.de. Just click on the English flag for that language. Have used them twice, good service and reasonable shipping.


----------



## iPWN (4/12/13)

Thanks man !


----------



## CraftyZA (4/12/13)

@RevnLucky7 you still in the states? For how long? Whats the chance of grabbing 10 or 20m ekowool while you are there? Should be easy to flog it around here.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> @RevnLucky7 you still in the states? For how long? Whats the chance of grabbing 10 or 20m ekowool while you are there? Should be easy to flog it around here.


 
I actually thought about it yesterday, but no chance as it won't make my mailing address in time for me to pick up before I leave. I have 5 days before I fly out. Just not enough time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (4/12/13)

someone going overseas must get us some ecowool, then take it out of its packet and stick it in their luggage. if customs ask just tell them you're into bondage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (5/12/13)

So I have found my sweet spot with rsst .5ohms vaping at 35.28watts. 2.5 mm 7x7 ss rope with cotton wrapped 3 times with 28g kanthal. Not the prettiest of coils but it vapes beautifully






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (5/12/13)

Sho 35w you can power a pair of 6x9s with that lol .. will give cotton a try 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (5/12/13)

pump up the volume vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (6/12/13)

Check this crazy mono


sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## eviltoy (6/12/13)

So the rocket I think I might have found a new sweet spot 6 wraps 2mm mandrel with cotton wick. Warm moist flavorful vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (6/12/13)

Helios 1st build dual coil





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (6/12/13)

How does it vape

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (6/12/13)

Beautiful

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eviltoy (6/12/13)

Tomorrow

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (6/12/13)

Cool

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ET (6/12/13)

eviltoy said:


> So the rocket I think I might have found a new sweet spot 6 wraps 2mm mandrel with cotton wick. Warm moist flavorful vape


 
ohmage and kanthal gauge?


----------



## eviltoy (6/12/13)

1 ohm dead 28g kanthal

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (6/12/13)

cackles in glee as he digs out his kanthal and drillbit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (9/12/13)

Helios dual coil 10 wrap micro coil 28g kanthal .7ohms cloud machine






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (12/12/13)

so i sent my dad around to Nsteel Parden Island ( CPT) since he was working around the corner
they refused to sell him 1 m lengths of SS rope 

i suppose vapors have been hassling them a bit min order is 10m

i have however mailed them to see if they wont sell me 1 m lengths

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (12/12/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> so i sent my dad around to Nsteel Parden Island ( CPT) since he was working around the corner
> they refused to sell him 1 m lengths of SS rope
> 
> i suppose vapors have been hassling them a bit min order is 10m
> ...


 If you don't come right, let us know, maybe we can buy bulk from him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (12/12/13)

So 1st coil with mnke think its around .5ohms







And its a cloud machine!!!





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/12/13)

What gauge kanthal are you using there CVS


----------



## RIEFY (13/12/13)

28g bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (13/12/13)

Just a quick build I did last night on an older protank coil.
28gauge kanthal, 12 turns @ 1.4ohm around a hollow needle with cotton wick.
It's seen sitting on an evod head base and an evod battery, another piece of cotton goes on top for flavour wick.
Coil was built for forum member Shako.




Next build will be something for my rocket, perhaps a dual coil setup at about 1.3-1.5ohm. Probably will use silica wick for the next build since my last two builds were cotton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (13/12/13)

so more wraps = lower ohms?


----------



## CraftyZA (13/12/13)

No, More wraps = higher ohms.
Smaller diameter = lower ohms.
The longer the wire, thigh higher the resistance. Shorter wire is lower resistance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (13/12/13)

1am7h30n3 said:


> Just a quick build I did last night on an older protank coil.
> 28gauge kanthal, 12 turns @ 1.4ohm around a hollow needle with cotton wick.
> It's seen sitting on an evod head base and an evod battery, another piece of cotton goes on top for flavour wick.
> Coil was built for forum member Shako.
> ...


That is a very professional micro coil there, well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> No, More wraps = higher ohms.
> Smaller diameter = lower ohms.
> The longer the wire, thigh higher the resistance. Shorter wire is lower resistance.


My untech brain struggles with this all the time. Just cannot get it in my head that thicker wire (but lower gauge number) gives lower resistance, thus more wraps for the same ohms as with thinner wire - if I got it right this time!


----------



## CraftyZA (13/12/13)

Hose pipe.
Water and electricity works exactly the same 
The thinner and longer the pipe, the more resistance.
Shorter or thicker, and the water will flow easier.
More wraps, = longer wire.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (13/12/13)

Thanks for the kind words of encouragement @Matthee !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (13/12/13)

Yanc
(Yet another nimbus coil)




1.2mm
10 wraps 28g
0.9 ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/13)

Great explanation of the hose pipe analogy Crafty!!

Just a question, what does the 1.2mm refer to on the nimbus coil?
How does it vape?


----------



## Andre (14/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Great explanation of the hose pipe analogy Crafty!!
> 
> Just a question, what does the 1.2mm refer to on the nimbus coil?
> How does it vape?


That would be the inner diameter (ID) of the coil, or the diameter of the drill bit (or whatever was used) he wrapped it on. That is a relatively small micro coil.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CraftyZA (14/12/13)

Correct. It does not take a lot of cotton and by extension, juice. About 5 or 6 puffs betweens drips. Def not a traffic friendly setup. 
The resistance went up to 1.6 ohm, so I assume the coils are not touching any more. Must have happened the second time i switched the cotton. I'm using it for juice testing, and the nartjie flavour failed dismally! 
1.6 ohm is still fine though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/13)

Ok thanks for the info 

Here's an interesting question for the coil architects out there:

Of the coils you build, how many work out very well and vape just to your liking?
Is it most of them or very few of them? Like 1 in 10 or 8 out of 10?
And once you build one that is perfect, how often can you repeat it? 

Sorry if this is a dumb sounding question, but I don't want to spend hours and hours building coils if I can't repeatedly get the vape I want. No offence intended to the coilers 

PS - As you may have gathered, I have not built my own coil yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Ok thanks for the info
> 
> Here's an interesting question for the coil architects out there:
> 
> ...


My first coil building experience was on the Reomizer2, which is extremely forgiving. Obviously at the beginning I built more coils to get to my sweet spot re wire gauge, ID, position, wicking material and resistance. Once you have your sweet spot, it is easily repeatable - so many wraps of this wire around that mandrel give you more or less that resistance. The resistance does not have to be exact to give the same vape, I can go anywhere for 0.7 to 1.2 ohms with more or less the same vape, but at the same wraps in practice my coils are all either 0.8 or 0.9. Once you have gone through the learning curve it is all downhill. A coil can last more than a month (with just dryburn in between). I redo mine about once every 2 weeks, not because I have to, but because I like to fiddle mindlessly every once in a while. Most vapers probably change more frequently. In between I will try new types and gauges of wire, other wicking material, etc, just to test the vape. Of all the coils I have built thus far, just one popped when I gave it a first burn - probably a weak spot on the wire. And another one I buggered up because of clumsiness. 

BTW - Sitting vaping here on Crafty's marula juice. Amazing stuff, just perfect for me, a so-called tobacco juice lover.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/13)

Super informative post Sir! Thank you

Now enjoy that Marula juice and have yourself a damn fine Saturday morning - REO style (said with a hint of jealousy)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/12/13)

I have to agree with the cotton wicks. Built 2 micro coils at 2ohms with Nichrome for a PT and evod and wicked with cotton took a few tries to get the right amount of cotton in but its a big improvement on the silica. It just tastes better. It is subjective though, one of my friends didn't like it and my fav Vanilla flavour doesn't like cotton wicks.

One day when I'm big I'll get a RBA  they are so much fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/12/13)

So CVS posted a link to building vertical micro coils............

I was bored at the time so this happened .

Thanks CVS !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (16/12/13)

Impressive, Gazza.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (16/12/13)

Well done bro. You look like a expert allready!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (18/12/13)

Riptrippers chimney coil for the kayfun. 10wraps 28g






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy (18/12/13)

How does it vape?


----------



## RIEFY (18/12/13)

Not too bad 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eviltoy (18/12/13)

Microcoil still tastes better to me. I tried the chimney already


----------



## CraftyZA (18/12/13)

Just for the fun I did a cloud setup in my nimbus
0.6 ohms
6 wraps with 2mm ID per coil
28g Kantal




Juice is eciggies dragon juice orange that is close to a year old.
I still don't like it. Will try it again after the 2nd year of steeping

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (18/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Just for the fun I did a cloud setup in my nimbus
> 0.6 ohms
> 6 wraps with 2mm ID per coil
> 28g Kantal
> ...


Try Vapour Mountain's orange concentrate at 8 to 10%, just the fruit with a touch of bitter peel on the exhale, great for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (18/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Riptrippers chimney coil for the kayfun. 10wraps 28g
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Just did same build with less cotton vaping at 10w 1.6Ω its good


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (20/12/13)

Just finished first tank of juice through this build, so now that it's verified working, here it is!

We got:
- 28gauge kanthal
- 12 wraps for 1.9ohms (yeah i was shooting for lower resistance, next time lol)
- wrapped on 2mm diameter screw driver
- cotton wick
- no torching, just used the pulse method at 6W on eVic
- rocket kayfun clone on an eVic

This build was based on RiP Trippers video:







So how does it vape?:
- flavor is pretty darn good, best i've ever had i would say (bear in mind that this rocket is my first RBA and this is my first build on it so yeah, expect this to change!)
- vapour is good, not mind blowing clouds exactly, but definitely above average
- the silica wick coil setup that came in the rocket from factory was a little more forgiving when it comes to the end of the tank of juice, this build tastes off when the juice gets very low, pretty standard I'd say but it is a difference from the factory setup where you could vape it bone dry without noticing anything.


----------



## RIEFY (20/12/13)

That looks awesome bro. Im just done recoiling mine and took pics to add here lol. Great minds

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (21/12/13)

So here is my build 7wraps around a 2mm bit with cotton spot on 1ohm or half ohm less as my multimeter acting up tonight. And here are the pics














Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (21/12/13)

Jeez CVS that looks amazing! great build! so much better than mine!!!
I really like how tight and even your coils are, did you get them like that right from first winding them or did you do some squeezing and prodding etc once done?
Also, from what I can see from the pics, that's not a rocket but some other kayfun clone, the threads and general build quality look a lot better. Which one is it and would you recommend it (pricewise?)?


----------



## RIEFY (21/12/13)

Thanks bro. I wind my coils as tight as possible then I fit them onto the base sometimes your coil will deform a bit when tightening but I solved this catching the wire on the inside of screw rather then outside. I then pulse and squeeze either with a pliers or tweezer hold for atleast 10seconds or so and thats how they turn out. This is the actual original kayfun3.1 I would say its worth the price I paid but. The original price is around R1700 ex shipping and will definetly recommend it. Threads are super smooth and build quality is outstanding. Here is a pic of the unit





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (21/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Thanks bro. I wind my coils as tight as possible then I fit them onto the base sometimes your coil will deform a bit when tightening but I solved this catching the wire on the inside of screw rather then outside. I then pulse and squeeze either with a pliers or tweezer hold for atleast 10seconds or so and thats how they turn out. This is the actual original kayfun3.1 I would say its worth the price I paid but. The original price is around R1700 ex shipping and will definetly recommend it. Threads are super smooth and build quality is outstanding. Here is a pic of the unit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definately worth it!
Got the original Kayfun lite and a dingo, and will not go back to a Protank.


----------



## RIEFY (21/12/13)

Tyler any chance you want to sell that kayfun lite?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerD (21/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Tyler any chance you want to sell that kayfun lite?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


No way! I love my Kayfun!


----------



## eviltoy (21/12/13)

Bwahaha better luck next time cvs 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (21/12/13)

Just trying my luck lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (21/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Just trying my luck lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


If I sell that Kayfun, I will have to buy a new one.  Can't do without it.
You know what you have and I'm sure you won't sell yours.


----------



## RIEFY (21/12/13)

You got that right. Have you dropped your nic level since using thr kfun?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yaqub (21/12/13)

Hi guys, newbie here. Hows everyone doing? Soooo...i bought my first e cig from Sharief in October and quickly decided to get me a mod. Bought me the Nemesis and got me a Nimbus with it. So I've been experimenting with some coils and i would like to know from you guys what would be the best build for some decent clouds. Im using 30g kanthal (i think, bought it from CVS) with 5 wraps 1.5mm diameter for my dual coils. Im getting some lekke cloud, but not exactly what i want though lol. Will post some pics later of my builds.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (21/12/13)

Yaqub said:


> Hi guys, newbie here. Hows everyone doing? Soooo...i bought my first e cig from Sharief in October and quickly decided to get me a mod. Bought me the Nemesis and got me a Nimbus with it. So I've been experimenting with some coils and i would like to know from you guys what would be the best build for some decent clouds. Im using 30g kanthal (i think, bought it from CVS) with 5 wraps 1.5mm diameter for my dual coils. Im getting some lekke cloud, but not exactly what i want though lol. Will post some pics later of my builds.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


Finally bro you registered!! Show us what you have been building 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (21/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> You got that right. Have you dropped your nic level since using thr kfun?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Yes, from 18mg to 12mg. Not much, but it is less. 18mg isn't too bad, but the 12mg is just a bit smoother.


----------



## RIEFY (21/12/13)

TylerD said:


> Yes, from 18mg to 12mg. Not much, but it is less. 18mg isn't too bad, but the 12mg is just a bit smoother.


Nice bro!I have found that with the kayfun I cant take as many hits at a time as im used to with other devices. 3 or 4 hits and im satisfied. I love the th from the 12mg so doubt I will drop

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerD (21/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Nice bro!I have found that with the kayfun I cant take as many hits at a time as im used to with other devices. 3 or 4 hits and im satisfied. I love the th from the 12mg so doubt I will drop
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Awesome. It takes much less hits to get me happy as well. I think 12mg is just perfect!


----------



## TylerD (21/12/13)

Hi


Yaqub said:


> Hi guys, newbie here. Hows everyone doing? Soooo...i bought my first e cig from Sharief in October and quickly decided to get me a mod. Bought me the Nemesis and got me a Nimbus with it. So I've been experimenting with some coils and i would like to know from you guys what would be the best build for some decent clouds. Im using 30g kanthal (i think, bought it from CVS) with 5 wraps 1.5mm diameter for my dual coils. Im getting some lekke cloud, but not exactly what i want though lol. Will post some pics later of my builds.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


Hi Yaqub!
Welcome brother!
So you are running about 0.45 ohm on the dual setup. What battery are you using?


----------



## Yaqub (21/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Finally bro you registered!! Show us what you have been building
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD









So that was my first build...not too tight, but i got some lekke clouds lol





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (21/12/13)

Yaqub said:


> So that was my first build...not too tight, but i got some lekke clouds lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice one! Nothing wrong with those coils. Just pinch them together with a tweaser after you pulse them. Check that you don't put too much cotton or waht ever in them. Not too loose and not tight.
My battery took some shots because it wasn't rated for those ohms. Since the 30a efests, it cooks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yaqub (21/12/13)

TylerD said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi Yaqub!
> Welcome brother!
> So you are running about 0.45 ohm on the dual setup. What battery are you using?


Hey Tyler, im using an aw imr 18490


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (21/12/13)

Yaqub said:


> Hey Tyler, im using an aw imr 18490
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


Cool, then that isn't the issue. 
Wicking?


----------



## Yaqub (21/12/13)

TylerD said:


> Cool, then that isn't the issue.
> Wicking?


Using cotton, silica doesnt do it for me. I actually boiled some cotton this morning...gonna be building again tonight

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tom (21/12/13)

well...I checked out at the vape meet how to make a microcoil, here is my attempt (I am quite happy with it). Comes out at 1.3 Ohm...the first one had only 0.8 Ohm 
It works perfect for me:

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (22/12/13)

Well done Tom - that is super - How's the flavour and the throat hit, compared to the EVOD standard tank?


----------



## CraftyZA (22/12/13)

Your 1st mc looks tons better than my 1st! Nice job!!!
Now on the next one, drop 2 or 3 wraps.
Go down slowly, until you find that sweet spot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (22/12/13)

Tom said:


> well...I checked out at the vape meet how to make a microcoil, here is my attempt (I am quite happy with it). Comes out at 1.3 Ohm...the first one had only 0.8 Ohm
> It works perfect for me:
> 
> View attachment 559
> View attachment 559


Wow Tom that is an excellent looking coil! Well done!!!


----------



## RIEFY (22/12/13)

That is a experts coil!!! Well done bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tom (22/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Your 1st mc looks tons better than my 1st! Nice job!!!
> Now on the next one, drop 2 or 3 wraps.
> Go down slowly, until you find that sweet spot.


 
it was my second mc actually, the one just before looked the same, but came out with 0.8 ohms and was 2-3 wraps less. i kept it tho, for when I get a mech....sometime

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (22/12/13)

Kayfun Lite
0.8 ohm simple build. 28g with 5/6 coils on 1.5mm drill.




Awesome awesome awesome!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (22/12/13)

Neat moustache indeed!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (22/12/13)

wow...just had my first pulls for the morning of the IGO-L with the 1,3 ohm mc, SVD set to 7W. Its really good, flavour, TH and big clouds at my desk! Got VM Banana Cream in it. So far very happy....just need to get lower nic, so that i can use it in the evenings too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (22/12/13)

Tom said:


> wow...just had my first pulls for the morning of the IGO-L with the 1,3 ohm mc, SVD set to 7W. Its really good, flavour, TH and big clouds at my desk! Got VM Banana Cream in it. So far very happy....just need to get lower nic, so that i can use it in the evenings too


Awesome Tom! It is a whole new world! Enjoy it!!!


----------



## RIEFY (22/12/13)

Nice one tyler

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/12/13)

So jealous enjoy dudes.


----------



## Silver (22/12/13)

Tom said:


> wow...just had my first pulls for the morning of the IGO-L with the 1,3 ohm mc, SVD set to 7W. Its really good, flavour, TH and big clouds at my desk! Got VM Banana Cream in it. So far very happy....just need to get lower nic, so that i can use it in the evenings too



Enjoy Tom!
Am envious. Need to get to that point too


----------



## Zegee (23/12/13)

Kayfun chimney build 

U guys may wanna check your cotton from time to time .

I did and was shocked


sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (23/12/13)

hmm...i just started with that, but have changed the cotton daily


----------



## Dean Harrison (23/12/13)

I Built this trident RDA with my brother. Its 4 coils in parallel with 28g Nichrome wire.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (23/12/13)

Nice Dean. Looks like it will be a monster vape


----------



## Tom (29/12/13)

Tom said:


> hmm...i just started with that, but have changed the cotton daily


 ...but, how often do you change your coil? Is there any indication on that? like less vape, flavour? I am still using my first coil, so its a week old, using +/- 4ml of ejuice a day. Have not used my tanks since...


----------



## Andre (29/12/13)

You should be able to use your coil until it collapses - anything from 2 weeks to 2 months. Just dryburn and clean in between - as soon as the flavour diminishes. In practice I do a new coil after about 2 weeks or sooner if I feel like tinkering. Heavy juices (like NETs) do gunk up your coil more quickly and will require more frequent dry burning and cleaning and replacement.


----------



## Tom (29/12/13)

ok, was just wondering. i replace the cotton latest every 2 days, and do a dry burn at the same time. Its still going fine, there is an increase in fumes after the cotton replacement though. 
maybe its just my desire for experiments

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf (29/12/13)

Sorry dumb question. Dry burning is that after you clean the coil n wick and activate the coil to check that It activates

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (29/12/13)

i don't physically "clean" the coil; i take the wick out (cotton wool) and just pulse the coil a couple of times until its nicely glowing again. 
and....there are no dumb questions  we were all not born rocket scientists

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (29/12/13)

The Golf said:


> Sorry dumb question. Dry burning is that after you clean the coil n wick and activate the coil to check that It activates
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


There are no dumb questions in this forum, we all have to learn from someplace. Dry burning is done when you want to clean your installed coil, after removing the wick. With the wick removed, pulse the coil and blow to get rid of gunk. You can also use an old toothbrush to lightly brush off the coil (wait for it to cool down). Some peeps use these tiny "bottle" brushes to brush the inside of the coil as well. Then install a new wick, juice up and go. Your vape should be as good as with a new coil. With silica, ekowool and ceramic wicks you need not remove the wick before dry burning as is the case with cotton.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The Golf (29/12/13)

Awesome thanks guys. Again, im on about 20 diff. Forums and this is the only forum where a questiom no matter how dumb is answered without any sarcasm, and the related topic is always stuck to.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (29/12/13)

I should add, @The Golf, that with silica, ekowool and ceramic wicks you can dry burn with the wick installed. With cotton that is not possible as the cotton will burn up. Have edited my post above accordingly.


----------



## The Golf (29/12/13)

Cool but so far the guys have been finding the best results with cotton?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (29/12/13)

The Golf said:


> Cool but so far the guys have been finding the best results with cotton?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I have used cotton for some time, but the difference in flavour for me is so minute that I have gone back to silica, which lasts much longer than cotton. My current silica wick is more than a week old and still working perfectly. I dry burn about once every second day on naturally extracted tobacco juices and less frequently on other juices. Cotton, however, is much easier to insert into a micro coil than silica. I use dental floss to pull through a doubled up 1 mm silica wick, which give me a 2 mm wick. Can post some pictures on how I do that if you are interested.


----------



## The Golf (29/12/13)

Yep def would like some pics. Im def toying woth the idea of building my first coil. I have this dumb idea in my head that the first one I build is ginna b perfect, cause Iv watched so many videos and how to's. 
Yes yes I know the first my turn out to be a complete houses ass but thatd the pressure im putting on myself. It needs to at least be better than my standard iClear 30B. Which unfortunately iv killed one coil, so its reading 3.6ohms 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (29/12/13)

Ok, here goes. Here I still used wire to pull through the wick, but later on found dental floss easier to use. Also, used 2 threads unravelled from 3 mm silica, but have since gotten 1 mm silica, which is somewhat easier. In this post is a good video on building micro coils: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/i-caved.439/#post-5159


----------



## The Golf (29/12/13)

Awesome thanks Mathee. Kyk nou hierdie breg gat met sy Reo. If it is a Reo "embarrassed face" 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/12/13)

The Golf said:


> Awesome thanks Mathee. Kyk nou hierdie breg gat met sy Reo. If it is a Reo "embarrassed face"
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


That's my first Reo, yes, @The Golf. And, also yes, I'm very breg gat with my Reos! In the video linked above the guy uses a coil jig. Many peeps have copied it in wood or hard plastic, but a C clamp and 1.5 mm drill bit work just as well:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (30/12/13)

question: i have a microcoil on the dripper, i have been hitting dry ones for the last few days. I made the coil on a 1.5mm drill bit. if i make one on a bigger drill bit, will that give me better liquid flow?


----------



## Andre (30/12/13)

Tom said:


> question: i have a microcoil on the dripper, i have been hitting dry ones for the last few days. I made the coil on a 1.5mm drill bit. if i make one on a bigger drill bit, will that give me better liquid flow?


Unlikely, Tom. Make sure the cotton, when you install it, is not too tight. Test by dripping on one side of the wick only. If the juice wicks through to the other side, you should be ok. When installing the dry cotton should be able to move to and fro in the coil with just a little bit of friction. Remember, the wick will expand when wet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (30/12/13)

i think that is my problem....it actually started yesterday after a cotton replacement. this will be now my third in 24 hours...brb


----------



## Tom (30/12/13)

so so...got it right, with more patience then yesterday. trick is...take some cotton wool and carefully pull off extra thickness by holding it in between 3 fingers, the gap in between is perfect. until you get to slightly less then the coil inner diameter. yesterday i rolled it too tight to make it fit...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (31/12/13)

Tom said:


> so so...got it right, with more patience then yesterday. trick is...take some cotton wool and carefully pull off extra thickness by holding it in between 3 fingers, the gap in between is perfect. until you get to slightly less then the coil inner diameter. yesterday i rolled it too tight to make it fit...


The trick to cotton is to get the perfect density through the coil. If its too tight then it doesnt wick well. Too loose and it doesnt make enough contact to the coils surface area. I try to make it so that when I pull my wick through that it just needs a bit of tension to pull through and I only roll the end I am pulling through

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (31/12/13)

Kyfun clone 1 ohm micro coil with cotton





Loving the flavour of this tank .. my rsst will take a back seat from now on

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (31/12/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Kyfun clone 1 ohm micro coil with cotton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jip,my RSST is collecting dust. Awesome atties!


----------



## Tom (2/1/14)

next in the learning curve...just did my second mc, after 2 weeks it seemed that the taste and vapor production was somehow different. The last few days I believed it was the cotton, changed it a few times.
This time I managed a 1.5 ohm for my SVD...and, wow, it is a difference! I did not expect that much of a diff though. Or is it just in my head?


----------



## Andre (2/1/14)

Tom said:


> next in the learning curve...just did my second mc, after 2 weeks it seemed that the taste and vapor production was somehow different. The last few days I believed it was the cotton, changed it a few times.
> This time I managed a 1.5 ohm for my SVD...and, wow, it is a difference! I did not expect that much of a diff though. Or is it just in my head?


Should not be much of a difference between 1.3 (if I remember correctly that was the first one) and 1.5, Tom. I play between 0.75 and 0.95 and there is a slight difference, but not much. Little less vapour, little less flavour, little less throat hit. Or could be that your senses are more sensitive than mine. Are you doing it at the same Wattage as the 1.3 - if not, that could be much of the difference.


----------



## Tom (2/1/14)

nope, i am happy with the outcome. 1.3 or 1.5...it is in the range i wanted to be, i guess even 1.7 would have been good enough. i am just surprised that a coil replacement made such a (positive!) difference. there is more of everything again, flavour, TH and fumes. that is why i asked if it is just imagination that it is better now?


----------



## Andre (2/1/14)

Tom said:


> nope, i am happy with the outcome. 1.3 or 1.5...it is in the range i wanted to be, i guess even 1.7 would have been good enough. i am just surprised that a coil replacement made such a (positive!) difference. there is more of everything again, flavour, TH and fumes. that is why i asked if it is just imagination that it is better now?


Oh, yes, now I understand what you meant. There is absolutely nothing in vaping that beats a new coil and wick! Certainly not your imagination.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (4/1/14)

tried something different for the 1st time tonight. wrapped a 8 wrap micro coil with 28g twisted kanthal metered out at .5 ohms producing plumes with a flat battery lol. only managed a couple of puffs when I saw my battery draining below 3.1 I put on charge. lots of flavor from this build

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (4/1/14)

oops forgot the pic





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nooby (5/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> oops forgot the pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is also know as a dual coil hey?


----------



## Gizmo (5/1/14)

Doesnt look like a dual coil to me


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/1/14)

Nooby said:


> This is also know as a dual coil hey?



It's a single micro coil Nooby. Dual would mean that you'd see another one on the opposite end. (In some cases on top of it, or some other odd location.) But nevertheless, you'd see two of those.


----------



## Nooby (5/1/14)

Yeah I know what you guys are saying... but also keep in mind that it is still 2 wires connected to positive and negative post. would a normal 8 wrap single coil produce a 0.5 ohm coil? Sorry, just being technical lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/1/14)

I missed that part. It is in fact a dual coil. He's twisted the wires.

Is it beneficial?

Well the idea of duals was to cover a greater surface area by dropping resistance down enough to justify having the extra coil which would as a whole require more power.

Is this being achieved in a setup like this? No

Does my rambling mean anything? No

Should you not do it? No

Whatever blows your face off.

I'm off to breakfast.


----------



## RIEFY (5/1/14)

lol its all part of playing around

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/1/14)

Nooby said:


> This is also know as a dual coil hey?


Not as far as I know, Nooby. Dual coils are two coils, not one coil with 2 wires twisted together. But, they do have a similar effect - more real estate because of lower resistance.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/1/14)

Twisting 2 wires together effectively puts them in parallel. It doesn't matter if they're touching each other or if they're mounted further apart. 

2 wires twisted together are two coils. It just looks like 1, maybe best explained in this manner. 

Current will now need to run through both wires instead of just one and its going to run through both those wires side by side. 
It's probably not what we in the vaping world would refer to as a dual coil in the conventional sense, but the same principles are applied. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The Golf (5/1/14)

Love your work CVS. I havent seen that done b4 good eyes there guys I missed that completely. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (5/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> oops forgot the pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so you inspired me to do a 30g twist. Exactly what I wanted in a vape! Thick plumes deluxe!!!!
Came to .67 ohm. Must say it was a ***** to tighten the coil to the screws.
Thanks @Cape vaping supplies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/1/14)

Interested to hear how you twisted the coils. 

I'd like to see what this does on the kayfun. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (5/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Interested to hear how you twisted the coils.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Drill with allenkey and pliers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/1/14)

TylerD said:


> Ok, so you inspired me to do a 30g twist. Exactly what I wanted in a vape! Thick plumes deluxe!!!!
> Came to .67 ohm. Must say it was a ***** to tighten the coil to the screws.
> Thanks @Cape vaping supplies
> View attachment 613


Great looking coil there TylerD. Yes, post holes work better for twisted. I just twist mine doubled around the end of a pen inside the pen clip, but most peeps just use a drill.


----------



## RIEFY (5/1/14)

wow nice one tyler... your twist is much better then mine I did mine by hand with hanger and screwdriver. do you notice more flavor?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerD (5/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> wow nice one tyler... your twist is much better then mine I did mine by hand with hanger and screwdriver. do you notice more flavor?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Must say, the flavor is a bit better for me. I think its because of the long draw you need for the coil. Really love it! Doesn't heat up so quick as a dual @ 0.6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (5/1/14)

I experienced the same with flavor...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (5/1/14)

Looks awsum @TylerD i think im going to do the same build tonight .. dnt have a drill tho so twist by hand 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (5/1/14)

O, and this thing chows juice like a mother!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (5/1/14)

Just yo be different im going to try this .. braided kanthol lol bt thinks ill need 32g wire or resistance will be to low 





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (5/1/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Just yo be different im going to try this .. braided kanthol lol bt thinks ill need 32g wire or resistance will be to low
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool stuff! Let us know how it vapes! Looks awesome!


----------



## TylerD (5/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Interested to hear how you twisted the coils.
> 
> I'd like to see what this does on the kayfun.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I'm also very tempted!


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (5/1/14)

Not so easy braiding kanthol lol ill give it a try tho

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (6/1/14)

you guys are really inspiring!!!

keep up the awesomeness!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (7/1/14)

Ok, so I have me self a new Aqua! Whoop!!!
Like dripping, without dripping every second! Love it!
28g Kanthal dual 10wraps each, 1.5mm drill. 0.7 ohm. Not very tight. Was too exited to care. 
Awesomeness!!!!!!!!!!!!! Taste and plumes! Heaven????

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## The Golf (7/1/14)

Thanks @Tyler D for throwing another spanner or tank in the works

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (7/1/14)

Looks awesome - still extremely neat for an excited guy, TylerD. Vape compared to the Kayfun?


----------



## TylerD (7/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Looks awesome - still extremely neat for an excited guy, TylerD. Vape compared to the Kayfun?


More flavor and thicker clouds. The flavor really shines in this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (8/1/14)

TylerD said:


> More flavor and thicker clouds. The flavor really shines in this one!


can't wait for mine to come now . Super neat coils looks professional

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Looks awesome - still extremely neat for an excited guy, TylerD. Vape compared to the Kayfun?



You're comparing a single coil to a dual. Both use a chimney style funneled delivery. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon


----------



## TylerD (8/1/14)

Yes, comparing a dual to single. Not ideal.
I must say that the Aqua isn't a all day device. It is a long range dripper. 
It is a juice hog and with the small tank, it doesn't last long. But worth it.
It will not replace my Kayfun lite and Dingo. So compact and an awesome vape.
The Aqua is an awesome "dripper" for night time vapes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> You're comparing a single coil to a dual. Both use a chimney style funneled delivery.


You posted this at 03:34 - still on USA time. Seems to me the chimney style funneled delivery is the best. Effectively creating a very small atomizer chamber? That is maybe why small atomizers (like the RM2 and Igo-S) are not too bad? Does the iThaka work on the same principle?


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (8/1/14)

@TylerD that aqua looks awesome! If you didn't buy that one I would have jumped on it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (8/1/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> @TylerD that aqua looks awesome! If you didn't buy that one I would have jumped on it!


We shall have to be content with the clones, to RevnLucky's chagrin. Now selling on slowtech for $20.00.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/1/14)

Matthee said:


> You posted this at 03:34 - still on USA time. Seems to me the chimney style funneled delivery is the best. Effectively creating a very small atomizer chamber? That is maybe why small atomizers (like the RM2 and Igo-S) are not too bad? Does the iThaka work on the same principle?



Ithaka does work on the same principle. 
Funny enough, the Kayfun has the smallest diameter chimney. 

This I believe is where the great flavor comes from. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/1/14)

ok so my first build on the Crown - it was a mess , so was 2nd , 3rd and 4th , i just could not get the dam thing to fire up , kept telling me that i had a .5 ohm coil but i had 2 coils , so i was doing something wrong , dunno yet , need to find somebody who can explane the coil dynamics ..
So i descided to go big or go home .. check this out >> oh an this did work like a webber braai on steroids and i hit it with Five Pawns - Gambit , Oh My Sainted Aunt , stand freeking back , i am having a mangazim ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (8/1/14)

@Matthee yes I saw the aqua clone on slowtech for $20, I placed the order yesterday so it should be here in about 2 months... (if i'm lucky hahahaha) - I have the worst luck in the world with shipping, even speed services overnight delivery manages to take a week to get to me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (8/1/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> ok so my first build on the Crown - it was a mess , so was 2nd , 3rd and 4th , i just could not get the dam thing to fire up , kept telling me that i had a .5 ohm coil but i had 2 coils , so i was doing something wrong , dunno yet , need to find somebody who can explane the coil dynamics ..
> So i descided to go big or go home .. check this out >> oh an this did work like a webber braai on steroids and i hit it with Five Pawns - Gambit , Oh My Sainted Aunt , stand freeking back , i am having a mangazim ..
> View attachment 630


Remember Rowan, if you do a dual coil, you half the ohms....
1.0 ohm + 1.0 ohm = 0.5 ohm on a dual.
Looks good for a first build! Enjoy every moment brother! It just gets better!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tom (8/1/14)

i think that the SVD cuts out below 1.2 ohms anyway. I have not been that low yet, the last 2 microcoils were at 1.3 and 1.5 ohms. and i make single coils only, up to now at least.


----------



## The Golf (8/1/14)

1.2 does not work on an SVD. I built my first coil, it came out at 1.2. The SVD reads the coil ohms but will not fire. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (8/1/14)

So, for a dual coil on the SVD you have to have 2.5 + 2.5 = 1.25 for the SVD to fire.
Edit: Seeing @The Golf's remarks, maybe 2.6 + 2.6 = 1.3 will be better then for the SVD.


----------



## Tom (8/1/14)

The Golf said:


> 1.2 does not work on an SVD. I built my first coil, it came out at 1.2. The SVD reads the coil ohms but will not fire.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



so I was on the edge with my 1.3 ohm mc  had it in the SVD for 2 weeks and fired fine all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf (8/1/14)

I havnt tried a 1.25 ohm coil it should work as the cutoff is at 1.2 but having said that the svd does not read 2 decimals so it may still see 1.2 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Golf (8/1/14)

I would say 1.3 ohms minimum

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (8/1/14)

my current mc reads 1.4 ohm, happy with it. 12 wraps, 28 kanthal, on a 1.5 drill bit. will go next time one more wrap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/1/14)

ok so the next question is , how do i make 2 coils at 3 ohms each to give a 1.5 ohm reading ????


----------



## Andre (8/1/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> ok so the next question is , how do i make 2 coils at 3 ohms each to give a 1.5 ohm reading ????


What gauge wire do you have?


----------



## Tom (8/1/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> ok so the next question is , how do i make 2 coils at 3 ohms each to give a 1.5 ohm reading ????


why don't you want to go for a single microcoil at 1.5 ohm? the crown does have the airflow option for both, single or dual, or not? I found it very easy to do the MC, and with the second attempt I was successful. The first one was too low (0.8 ohm).


----------



## Andre (8/1/14)

Here is a video on how to build a micro coil (MC). You do not need the jig, a C-clamp and 1.5 mm drill bit works just as well.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/1/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> ok so my first build on the Crown - it was a mess , so was 2nd , 3rd and 4th , i just could not get the dam thing to fire up , kept telling me that i had a .5 ohm coil but i had 2 coils , so i was doing something wrong , dunno yet , need to find somebody who can explane the coil dynamics ..
> So i descided to go big or go home .. check this out >> oh an this did work like a webber braai on steroids and i hit it with Five Pawns - Gambit , Oh My Sainted Aunt , stand freeking back , i am having a mangazim ..
> View attachment 630



I'll give it to you for the twisted coil, but you're not going to utilize this atty to it's full potential that way even if you did get it to fire.

Your first oops here is that the resistance is obviously to low - as the others have pointed out for the SVD. (Number one reason people use mechs for these things.)

Second oops here is that all the action is only going to happen on the one side. As you noticed, there will always be two air holes open. While it's not a train smash, ideally you're going to want to have two coils on opposite ends to utilize the air holes properly and get them right in front of each coil.

If you have 32g wire, creating 2 x 3ohm coils should not be too difficult. You'll need to cut roughly 66mm/6.6cm
of wire for each coil. So 2 pieces of wire roughly 66mm long. Doesn't really matter how many wraps you do, it's the length of the wire that counts. This should add up to 1.5ohms in total resistance. Do two separate coils on opposite ends. Forget about twisting wires and micro coils and what not for now. Just a simple build will do the trick.

30g wire requires 2 x 105mm wires in length

28g wire requires 2 x 165mm wires in length

As you can see I hope you have some 32g wire. 

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/1/14)

Many thanks , i have made a call and will go fetch some 32g shortly plus anything else that strikes my fancy !! love shopping for my new hobby .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/1/14)

Go shop in the classies

Sent from the Millennium Falcon


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/1/14)

so i gotta ask , is there somewhere that you can get a app or something to work out what you need to build coils .. !


----------



## Andre (8/1/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> so i gotta ask , is there somewhere that you can get a app or something to work out what you need to build coils .. !


Not that I know of. You need wire, wick (silica, cotton), a mandrel (e.g. 1.5 mm drill bit), something to hold the mandrel (like a C-clamp) and an ohm meter (like your SVD) and some application from your side. If not a micro coil, you do not need a mandrel, then you just wrap around the silica by hand with the wires not touching. Your sure to find a video or two or three on Youtube for a build for your specific atomizer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/1/14)

Actually there is and it's pretty nifty.... DRUM ROLL!

START>All Programs>Accessories>Calculator

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/1/14)

I'm just kidding.

Have a look here.


----------



## Rowan Francis (9/1/14)

ha ha , that was funny , and i knew it was coming .. will go look .. thanks


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/1/14)

Life and it's ways... I forgot I had something due to saving it away until I had what was needed for a build.





Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee...... 

Anyway, the parts still haven't arrived but I figured I'd try stretch 2mm Ekowool.





And it worked! Fits like a glove.

So this goes here. This goes here and this goes there.





Wrap it...
Figured I'd just do a single coil.





Metered out at 0.7ohms...
And poof! No hotspots, no issues, wicks great, might be a little warm, good vape.





DON'T STASH THOSE GENIES! They vape great with this build!

And isn't she lovely!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/1/14)

where did you get the Ekowool?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/1/14)

I knew a guy in prison 







....Brought from the US.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/1/14)

lol eish!!! Ah ok thought you may have known a secret South African supplier that none of us know of


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/1/14)

I keep secrets from my wife. That's about it.


----------



## Andre (9/1/14)

Some questions please Revn. Thickness of the ss rope? Did you cut it yourself? If so, how?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/1/14)

It's 2mm rope but cutting that stuff yourself... joh, you'll need a dremel. I get them pre-cut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (9/1/14)

The rope i got from cvs was cut perfectly! Must have been with dremmel as well. Just need some ekowool. Gonna try gennie build before the weekend


----------



## RIEFY (9/1/14)

I dont know what that thing is called that we used lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (9/1/14)

Still waiting for mine....


----------



## Rowan Francis (9/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I dont know what that thing is called that we used lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Pictures .. required

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/1/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Pictures .. required
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk




Knowing CVS it probably looked like this:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (9/1/14)

Hmmm I am not sure it would be that sofisticated

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/1/14)

How's that crown building coming along?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (10/1/14)

>>>> NOTICE: THREAD HAS BEEN MOVED TO GENERAL MODDING <<<<


----------



## CraftyZA (10/1/14)

Trying to use the iPad for photos, so excuse the horrid quality. Should get iPhone today or monday.
My new mistr, with helios, and isolated driptip.




Then after various configurations i finally found the one that is working best. Both coils in front, and moved a bit inwards.
For now I'm using cotton. Tried silica last night, but it was not wicking propperly. 
The current build is 0.45 ohm. I bit heavy for me, but the kanthal will still settle.
This is what it looks like now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (10/1/14)

XC-132 ceramic wick. Supposed to last very long. Shall see. Wicks very well.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (10/1/14)

My Mother of Medusa Build

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf (10/1/14)

Seriously dude were u using a smoke machine lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (10/1/14)

That's exactly what the people at my friends work asked him when they saw that.

@Spiri


----------



## The Golf (10/1/14)

Ok CVS iv decided what I want 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (10/1/14)

super video Revn!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> How's that crown building coming along?



got all the bits ,so hope to do something tonight , thinking about a different coil configuration ,, will see how i feel later .. pictures will follow


----------



## Gizmo (10/1/14)

Lol sick rven


----------



## Zodiac (10/1/14)

What an awesome video Revn, showing 'em what South Africans are made of

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (10/1/14)

wow! that is serious! need...


----------



## Oupa (10/1/14)

Malligheid! I like!


----------



## Andre (10/1/14)

First build on the RSST. XC-116 ceramic wick with 28g Kanthal coil, 1.59 ohms. Wicks perfectly at the almost vertical. At 13W (on a Vamo3) the top cap does get rather hot? Vaping Bowdens Mate. Great vapour, adequate TH and the most amazing flavour.


----------



## Gizmo (10/1/14)

Jeez and I heard it like never burns out and you can just dry burn it clean. Now tell me where did you buy it from?!?! 

http://sngvapor.com/XC132

This place doesn't ship internationally?


----------



## Andre (10/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Jeez and I heard it like never burns out and you can just dry burn it clean. Now tell me where did you buy it from?!?!
> 
> http://sngvapor.com/XC132
> 
> This place doesn't ship internationally?


Answered here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.19/page-16#post-9051


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (11/1/14)

Helios single coil (just for now to try):
- 2mm ID
- 12 wraps
- 28 gauge kanthal
- 1.6ohms
- cotton wick


----------



## Silver (11/1/14)

Looks neat

How does it vape?


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (11/1/14)

Thanks! It vapes pretty decent, nice clouds, but I can do better! Dual coil next time, just gotta watch my ohms since I only have an eVic and an SVD available, no mech mod, so 1.3 ohms lower limit means I need dual 2.6ohm coils, either 20 wraps of 28gauge on 2mm ID or make another plan lol.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (11/1/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> Helios single coil (just for now to try):
> - 2mm ID
> - 12 wraps
> - 28 gauge kanthal
> ...




Try some more cotton? Maybe at the back where the base is empty? Should be able to fit way more juice.


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/1/14)

Here is a pretty pic

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (11/1/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Here is a pretty pic
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Does it register resistance!


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/1/14)

That is my Dual Crazy 8 build on my Crown , 32g Kanthal , measures out at 1.9 ohms , it's nice ... gonna take out the wicks tonight and redo with just cotton , at the moment there is a mix of silica and cotton .


----------



## Andre (11/1/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> That is my Dual Crazy 8 build on my Crown , 32g Kanthal , measures out at 1.9 ohms , it's nice ... gonna take out the wicks tonight and redo with just cotton , at the moment there is a mix of silica and cotton .


Looks more like quad coils to me, there must be a lot of wraps one cannot see in the picture or quite a large ID? Where are the clever people? Are those quad coils? Do you divide by 4, TylerD? Looks very professionaly done Rowan.


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/1/14)

I did 8 wraps around a small screw driver and then bent the wraps in half , to give a figure of eight effect , four wraps each .


----------



## Andre (11/1/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> I did 8 wraps around a small screw driver and then bent the wraps in half , to give a figure of eight effect , four wraps each .


Ok, now I understand, thanks. I see a great future for you in coil building, already bending coils and all. Above my pay grade.


----------



## Nooby (11/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Ok, now I understand, thanks. I see a great future for you in coil building, already bending coils and all. Above my pay grade.


 
If it were a quad coil, you would just divide the value of one coil by 4(if they were identical ), otherwise take the average of all 4 coils and divide by 4...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (11/1/14)

Exacly what Nooby said @Matthee.
That do look like a good idea @Rowan Francis, but use some 28g and it will go down and be very nice.
I think doing a build like that needs a sub-ohm figure at about 0.7 and it will blow your mind.....not your face.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/1/14)

Ok some explaining . I did not have a ruler or sqwat to measure my wire lengths . Calc said 88 mm of wire . I guessed . I was worried about fitting them in the space so I went with 32g being the shortest required . 
I now got some tools to get my coils jobbing . See here .





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (11/1/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Ok some explaining . I did not have a ruler or sqwat to measure my wire lengths . Calc said 88 mm of wire . I guessed . I was worried about fitting them in the space so I went with 32g being the shortest required .
> I now got some tools to get my coils jobbing . See here .
> 
> 
> ...


only missing a blacksmith's fire and an anvil  to get all the coils done that are possible


----------



## Zegee (11/1/14)

Ok so boredom got better of me decided to recoil kayfun and this is the result .

Sorry for blurry pic.

Dual coil 30g = 1.2 ohm
Coils make an X over air hole 

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (12/1/14)

a coil style "how-to" for the Kayfun / Russian owners....Z coil , no blabla, just showing how to do it in detail. Who will be the SA guinea pig?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (12/1/14)

Why do you show me things like this Tom. Now I'll have to try it. Did a new build just yesterday! Oi!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (12/1/14)

tyler let me know how it turns out

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (12/1/14)

TylerD said:


> Why do you show me things like this Tom. Now I'll have to try it. Did a new build just yesterday! Oi!!!


i wished i could try it myself, gotta wait for another month...that's why i looked for guinea pigs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (12/1/14)

RSST build:
- 2mm ID
- 12wraps
- 28 gauge kanthal
- 1.8ohms
- #500 stainless steel mesh covered with a teeny tiny little bit of cotton at the top only


The technique is to roll the SS mesh pretty tight and not too thick (thinner than the wick hole) then you use the burrs on the SS mesh to pick up little fluffs of cotton by wiping it over a piece of cotton, you roll it between your fingers to tighten it up and then insert it gently through the microcoil. RiP Trippers has a good video on this.

How does it vape?
- blows some pretty big clouds although the stock airhole on RSST is real limit here, will drill out soon.
- so far I have to say the flavour is some of the cleanest I've ever had.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (12/1/14)

all having fun today, buiding coils? 
I have tried another microcoil as well, my first ones were all on a 1.5mm drill bit, 1.3 - 1.4 ohm. then i went to a 2mm drill bit, also 1.4 ohm. Today i tested again with the 1.5 mm, but more wraps. came out to 1.8 ohm with 0.28 wire and 13 wraps. 
still don't know what the difference is....i was somewhat happy with all 3 different setups.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (12/1/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> RSST build:
> - 2mm ID
> - 12wraps
> - 28 gauge kanthal
> ...


Super neat coil that. Yes ss is very neutral for me as well, but so much work for this lazy guy. Did you coil on the ss or coil separately and insert the ss with cotton?


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (12/1/14)

Yup, @Matthee have to agree, the SS is just so much effort torching and quenching etc!
Coiled separately and attached to posts, then inserted the SS with cotton.
It's a nice setup but it doesn't wick as fast as I would like, chain vaping and you have to tilt it upside down to re wet the cotton every couple pulls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (12/1/14)

Heh sounds like I need start selling some pre torched ss wicks, rolled and cut to length


----------



## Andre (12/1/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> Yup, @Matthee have to agree, the SS is just so much effort torching and quenching etc!
> Coiled separately and attached to posts, then inserted the SS with cotton.
> It's a nice setup but it doesn't wick as fast as I would like, chain vaping and you have to tilt it upside down to re wet the cotton every couple pulls.


Try it with a ekowool sock at the top, they say. I have just very recently built my RSST for the first time, but with a ceramic wick (XC-116) and it wicks exceptionally. Only on the last dregs did I have to tilt some, never upside down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (13/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Try it with a ekowool sock at the top, they say. I have just very recently built my RSST for the first time, but with a ceramic wick (XC-116) and it wicks exceptionally. Only on the last dregs did I have to tilt some, never upside down.




Get ss rope. Mesh doesn't wick fast enough. You'll have to tilt it. Rope wicks almost vertical. You tilt it too much it will flood. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon


----------



## The Golf (13/1/14)

Has anyone seen the Tiger coil. Where do you get flat ribbon from?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/1/14)

watched that vid from Rip tripper too ... now to find flat ribbon or an old toaster !!


----------



## The Golf (13/1/14)

Dumb question. Ok not dumb but a question . When do you allow coils to touch(evenly), and when should they be spaced

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (13/1/14)

Touching works best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf (13/1/14)

Doesnt it change the resistance. But why touching

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (13/1/14)

The Golf said:


> Doesnt it change the resistance. But why touching
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Surely it changes the resistance. Touching is the basis of micro coils. Supposedly it gets much hotter much quicker giving you better flavour, vapour and throat hit. But many vaper still prefer wrapping directly to the wicking material (mostly silica), wraps not touching and more or less evenly space.. Experiment to see what you prefer.


----------



## The Golf (13/1/14)

Thank 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (13/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Touching works best

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/1/14)

If only someone would manufacturer a clip on microcoil. 

Most of my setups are done with a normal wrap around silica or ekowool. I HAVE NO DOUBT that the micro coil is the better coil, but we don't know of anything other than cotton that can feed a microcoil from a tank fast enough. 

Bottom feeders or top drippers don't have this issue and that's why were able to chase clouds with them, but wouldn't it be sweet if we could do this with tank systems without having to use cotton? 

I see there's ekowool available now with a cotton core running through it. I'd love to give that stuff a go. 



Sent from the Millennium Falcon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (14/1/14)

guys just a quick question, at which point do you know when to change the cotton in your coil?


----------



## Nooby (14/1/14)

Riaz said:


> guys just a quick question, at which point do you know when to change the cotton in your coil?



I would say when the taste and vapor starts dying out or becoming minimal..


----------



## Riaz (14/1/14)

Nooby said:


> I would say when the taste and vapor starts dying out or becoming minimal..



isnt that when you supposed to add more juice


----------



## Nooby (14/1/14)

Riaz said:


> isnt that when you supposed to add more juice



Lmao... For me I can see and taste the difference with a new piece of cotton. I use to think it's my battery dying, but then I swapped out the cotton, rinse the coil and do a dry burn... Vapor and taste improves significantly. It can also be due to the fact that the coil becomes a sludge fest. The cotton also seems to lose it density maybe?


----------



## Andre (14/1/14)

Riaz said:


> guys just a quick question, at which point do you know when to change the cotton in your coil?


You can usually taste it in the change of quality of the juice. I used to change daily regardless. For gunky juices even more frequently.


----------



## CraftyZA (14/1/14)

Nooby said:


> The cotton also seems to lose it density maybe?


The cotton gets more dense. This then acts as a particle filter that strips away the flavour. At least this is how it appears to me.
You will notice you start to get dry hits even when there is juice in the cotton still. This is a clear indication that it is too dense to act as a true wick. 

I'm 100% with Mathee. If you run cotton, change it daily!
Silica can go a couple of days without changing.


----------



## Riaz (14/1/14)

CraftyZA said:


> The cotton gets more dense. This then acts as a particle filter that strips away the flavour. At least this is how it appears to me.
> You will notice you start to get dry hits even when there is juice in the cotton still. This is a clear indication that it is too dense to act as a true wick.
> 
> I'm 100% with Mathee. If you run cotton, change it daily!
> Silica can go a couple of days without changing.



daily? you serious?


----------



## Andre (14/1/14)

Riaz said:


> daily? you serious?


Absolutely serious, that is cotton - very easy to insert into your coil, but you have change it frequently. Silica I run for around 7 days with a daily or every second day dryburn, depending on the juice. Trying ceramic wick since Friday.


----------



## Tom (14/1/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I'm 100% with Mathee. If you run cotton, change it daily!
> Silica can go a couple of days without changing.


this!


----------



## CraftyZA (14/1/14)

So I planned a Quad nano coil, but the resistance came in at 3.5 ohm, and I know from personal experience this is way to hot for me, even though my batteries can handle it. I removed 2 of the coils, and converted it to rip tripper's nano dragon setup. Ohm read at 7.3. I packed plenty cotton, and enough juice in there to keep an entire vape meet happy for an hour or 2.
Test fire.
2 thin streams of vape. what a let down.
connected the cap, and took a vape. Harsh on the lungs, and very little taste from this RY1 (one of my new favorite juices. Thanks @mathee. Ordering some more @ month end.)

I expected much more from this legendary build.
So back to micro coils it is then...
Would have loved to post a pic, but only getting replacement phone towards end of the week.


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/1/14)

CraftyZA said:


> So I planned a Quad nano coil, but the resistance came in at 3.5 ohm, and I know from personal experience this is way to hot for me, even though my batteries can handle it. I removed 2 of the coils, and converted it to rip tripper's nano dragon setup. Ohm read at 7.3. I packed plenty cotton, and enough juice in there to keep an entire vape meet happy for an hour or 2.
> Test fire.
> 2 thin streams of vape. what a let down.
> connected the cap, and took a vape. Harsh on the lungs, and very little taste from this RY1 (one of my new favorite juices. Thanks @mathee. Ordering some more @ month end.)
> ...


Try some thinner wire to bring the resistance up maybe. I presume thats 0.7 ?


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (14/1/14)

@CraftyZA yeah sometimes you have that perfect build planned, everything looks good and then its just a major let down! Happened to me so many times! But then sometimes it goes the other way, plannned a microcoil on the rocket, wrapped it around the wrong screwdriver so it was too big ID and wound up being 2.6ohms instead of the 1.6 I planned, but I tried it anyway and it was one of the best vapes of my life...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (14/1/14)

Indeed.. Sorry, 0.73 ohm.
Ripped it out, did a .9 ohm duel coil side by side with 30 gauge. Back in vaping heaven. 
Gonna try that quad nano again, but next time i will use 12 wraps, with 32 gauge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (15/1/14)

so last night i built a coil, installed and tested it in under 10 minutes 

was too excited to even take pics LOL

came out to 2.5ohms tho  

need to get down to the 1.8ohm mark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000 (16/1/14)

Second Build on the Rocket
1.6 micro with cotton

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY (16/1/14)

lets see how it looks on the vtr

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (16/1/14)

SVS1000 said:


> Second Build on the Rocket
> 1.6 micro with cotton


Nice and tight coiling there. How is the vape?


----------



## Riaz (16/1/14)

mooi man CVS


----------



## SVS1000 (16/1/14)

Its awesome. Best one I have ever done



It looks a bit silly but I will be getting a tube sooner or later


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (16/1/14)

Nice coil @SVS1000 ! 
I think the benefit of the VTR over most tube electronic mods is that the VTR can handle sub-ohms (as I understand it - I don't own a VTR though).


----------



## Andre (16/1/14)

SVS1000 said:


> Its awesome. Best one I have ever done
> 
> 
> 
> It looks a bit silly but I will be getting a tube sooner or later


Does not look silly to me. Anyway, nothing looks silly as long as it keeps you off the stinkies.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/1/14)

Ok , so you want sexy ... try this .



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (16/1/14)

@Rowan Francis that is sexy indeed! In fact, that's what I'm looking at right now, snap! (not the beach lol, the vaping device!)


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/1/14)

Thanks ... thinking of a new thread along the lines of where's george

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee (17/1/14)

dual chimney build on aqua
1.2 ohm 
30 gauge
flavr is insane still tinkering with different setups

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (17/1/14)

Wow, that is a lot of wraps - I'll get lost halfway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (17/1/14)

@Zegee , that looks awesome!
I see some people run the cotton wick down into the juice channels as well on the aqua, have you found it works better not to do that?


----------



## Zegee (17/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Wow, that is a lot of wraps - I'll get lost halfway.


lol had to to get decent ohms

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Zegee (17/1/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> @Zegee , that looks awesome!
> I see some people run the cotton wick down into the juice channels as well on the aqua, have you found it works better not to do that?


honestly haven't noticed yet but will let you know . based on fact that this a tty should work on vacuum principle wouldn't think you would need to line the channels but will definitely check it out 
thnx for the tip

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Silver (17/1/14)

Happy birthday @Zegee . I assume that build was one of your birthday gifts to yourself 
enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (17/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Happy birthday @Zegee . I assume that build was one of your birthday gifts to yourself
> enjoy


Thnx and yes the wife wants to get me a reo

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## RIEFY (17/1/14)

awesome stuff zeegee and slamat on your birthday

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (17/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> awesome stuff zeegee and slamat on your birthday
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


shukran bro

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## TylerD (17/1/14)

Zegee said:


> View attachment 696
> View attachment 697
> 
> dual chimney build on aqua
> ...


Cool stuff Zegee. Nice build. What do you call that build? Double chimney build? Looks cool. It is a ***** to get then tails into the screws. I did a plain double with the cotton going into the juice channels. Works a charm. I love the Aqua. It's like a tank dripper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (17/1/14)

show us what it looks like with the clear tank zee

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/1/14)

Zegee said:


> Thnx and yes the wife wants to get me a reo
> 
> sent from my EviC 2.0


Happy birthday, Zegee. You have the best wife ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (17/1/14)

happy birthday Zegee

have a lekker one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (17/1/14)

just a quick question guys, is it normal for the cotton wick to turn a little brown after using?

i replaced the cotton wick in the IGOL last night, pulled a few drags then when i opened it again i saw the cotton a little brown close to the coil.


----------



## Andre (17/1/14)

Riaz said:


> just a quick question guys, is it normal for the cotton wick to turn a little brown after using?
> 
> i replaced the cotton wick in the IGOL last night, pulled a few drags then when i opened it again i saw the cotton a little brown close to the coil.


That is where it turns brown first, but should not happen so quickly. Did you clean (dryburn, brush) your coil after taking out the old wick - muck in the coil can be the culprit. Or if you wick the cotton too tight, then the juice can not flow inside of the coil. When you insert the cotton you must be able to still move it from side to side inside the coil with just a little friction. It will swell up and be tight enough when you juice up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee (17/1/14)

clear tank on aqua

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (17/1/14)

Matthee said:


> That is where it turns brown first, but should not happen so quickly. Did you clean (dryburn, brush) your coil after taking out the old wick - muck in the coil can be the culprit. Or if you wick the cotton too tight, then the juice can not flow inside of the coil. When you insert the cotton you must be able to still move it from side to side inside the coil with just a little friction. It will swell up and be tight enough when you juice up.



i built a new coil, did burn it before installing and also whilst in the IGOL. 

i think the cotton may be too tight- ill replace it then check again.

thanks Matthee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/1/14)

Another way to test if your cotton wick is too tight is to juice it just on the end of one tail of the wick. If the juice flows through the coil to the other tail as fast as through the tail you have juiced, the wick should be fine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RawRam_cpt (19/1/14)

Coil building Sunday morning... Will report back!






Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (19/1/14)

Awesome setup RawRam, what are those "dentist looking tools" in the blue holder behind the blowtorch?


----------



## Tom (19/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Awesome setup RawRam, what are those "dentist looking tools" in the blue holder behind the blowtorch?


looks like a tweezer set, here you can check different ones:
http://www.communica.co.za/Catalog/Browse?search=tweezer 

I have been using one from the misses, and keep it hidden now  

Btw, I bought a really nice box the other day, it is small and keeps all vape tools i currently need. also storing the Evods and the Protank, with the coils, in there:

http://www.makro.co.za/p/4707/big-jim-36cm-tool-organiser/

At Builders Warehouse it was 50 bucks...
http://www.communica.co.za/Catalog/Browse?search=tweezer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/1/14)

Thanks @Tom, super

Didn't think of Communica as a source for all these types of things. Doh.

As for the Makro Big Jim box - thanks for that. I saw a smaller one the other day at Builders Warehouse, but I need to get myself a bigger one  Thanks


----------



## Tom (19/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> I saw a smaller one the other day at Builders Warehouse, but I need to get myself a bigger one  Thanks


the one I posted is small(ish). Smaller then that is not worth it, would be tupperware then


----------



## Andre (19/1/14)

RawRam_cpt said:


> Coil building Sunday morning... Will report back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, @RawRam_cpt , you look extremely well organised. Methinks us vapers could compete with some fishermen in this regard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RawRam_cpt (19/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Awesome setup RawRam, what are those "dentist looking tools" in the blue holder behind the blowtorch?



Exactly as @Tom said, tweezers kit. And the toolbox is a Big Jim I picked up at Game... Feels a bit small now though!

@Mathee, indeed... With all these odds and ends, organisation is essential!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RawRam_cpt (20/1/14)

My very first 1 ohm coil! Five wraps of 28ga kanthal around a 2mm steel rod. Vaping Vapemob's Mango intense on a Chimbus and Chemesis with the 20 amp MNKE 18650.





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/1/14)

RawRam_cpt said:


> My very first 1 ohm coil! Five wraps of 28ga kanthal around a 2mm steel rod. Vaping Vapemob's Mango intense on a Chimbus and Chemesis with the 20 amp MNKE 18650.



Looking good. The Mango is good hey.


----------



## RawRam_cpt (20/1/14)

@Gazzacpt so good! 18mg nic is too much though, can barely get a 2 sec lung hit without coughing... Have some 6mg juice on the way from @Oupa though. Can't wait!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/1/14)

@RawRam_cpt just placed an order with @Oupa myself . I'm running low.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf (20/1/14)

so this is my first coil that actually tasted any good. No dry hits or burned taste. 1.9ohms on 3mm ekowool,Vaping at 10watts on my SVD. Intense Double Apple .9% nic. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/1/14)

hmmm going to get my hands on some ekowool tomorrow and try the stuff out.


----------



## Andre (20/1/14)

The Golf said:


> so this is my first coil that actually tasted any good. No dry hits or burned taste. 1.9ohms on 3mm ekowool,Vaping at 10watts on my SVD. Intense Double Apple .9% nic.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Neat. Like the stand as well.


----------



## Tom (20/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Neat. Like the stand as well.


i was about to say that...the stand!


----------



## Tom (20/1/14)

must get a M7x0,5 tap soon, to make a stand


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/1/14)

Tom said:


> must get a M7x0,5 tap soon, to make a stand



I r a cheap s*** 1 x block of wood with hole


----------



## The Golf (20/1/14)

Its a eco holder compliments of CVS

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (20/1/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> hmmm going to get my hands on some ekowool tomorrow and try the stuff out.



Where do you guys get the ecowool from Gazz?


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/1/14)

@Oupa from MOB hoping they have some left


----------



## Oupa (20/1/14)

Aaaah ok cool!


----------



## The Golf (20/1/14)

They do. I got some on saturday. They had plenty

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (21/1/14)

this gave me an idea to try out next...thx @Derick :
Twisted 28g Coil With Macro Lens

twisted 0.28g, 7 wraps on a 2mm screwdriver (although it was quite loose on it) came out to 0.9 ohm

is that valid for entry into the sub ohm world?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (21/1/14)

welcome to the dark side lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (21/1/14)

Tom said:


> this gave me an idea to try out next...thx @Derick :
> Twisted 28g Coil With Macro Lens
> 
> twisted 0.28g, 7 wraps on a 2mm screwdriver (although it was quite loose on it) came out to 0.9 ohm
> ...


I like it!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (21/1/14)

Tom said:


> this gave me an idea to try out next...thx @Derick :
> Twisted 28g Coil With Macro Lens
> 
> twisted 0.28g, 7 wraps on a 2mm screwdriver (although it was quite loose on it) came out to 0.9 ohm
> ...


Absolutely, that's around my sweet spot as well. Yes, welcome to sub-ohm vaping. That is a super coil, you have become quite the expert in a short time, well done. How is the vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (21/1/14)

TylerD said:


> I like it!!!


...and it was fun. needed 2 attempts tho, first one was 1.5 ohms @ 9 wraps. probably because of the loose fit on the screwdriver.

btw, i did it like that, without the allen key as I have a drill chuck that closes completely:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (21/1/14)

liking it, it is like the dude promised, solid and pleasant plumes. good flavor on the VM Banana Cream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (21/1/14)

D


Tom said:


> ...and it was fun. needed 2 attempts tho, first one was 1.5 ohms @ 9 wraps. probably because of the loose fit on the screwdriver.
> 
> btw, i did it like that, without the allen key as I have a drill chuck that closes completely:



Dit exactly that with mine.
Must say, it is a ***** to fix to the screws if you don't have the tail holes in the posts...like my Igo-w clone.


----------



## Tom (21/1/14)

yip, was a bit of a struggle


----------



## Gizmo (21/1/14)

CVS my bud this kayfun is real bastard.. In a good way. Will post photos later..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (21/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> CVS my bud this kayfun is real bastard.. In a good way. Will post photos later..


im glad you liking it. did you use the coil I wrapped? lets see them pics with the king ofcourse

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gizmo (21/1/14)

Yea your coil.. You build super beautiful coils man.. thanks bro.. Will do a dual coil once this thing is done. But must get some more 30A batteries, on a mech mod it makes a monster difference.


----------



## RIEFY (21/1/14)

thanks bro. yeah I used it on the svd and its not the same as with the raw mechanical power

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (23/1/14)

another one for the dripping guys if you prefer taste off silica rather then cotton. 3 strands of silica with end tail wrapped in cotton to hold more juice wicks perfectly . to test wicking juice was dripped on cotton side and within a matter of 3 seconds the other side where u see the silica was juiced





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (23/1/14)

Two builds on the RSST:

SS Mesh with 4/3 wraps of 32 gauge kanthal, came to about 1.4ohm if I recall, might have been less but it fired on SVD so >1.2ohm for sure:




How does it vape:
- best SS mesh build to date by miles and miles, wicks like a champ it's so quick to wick you can just vape and vape and no wicking issues, don't even really have to tilt it much if at all.
- vapour well its good but maybe not the very best i've ever seen, it's good though
- flavour well this was bad, no two ways around it, it got better after the 1st tank and much better after the 2nd tank but it just tasted off, not a big fan.


Nanocoil with lots of wraps (maybe 15 i can't remember) 28gauge kanthal around syringe needle (maybe 0.8mm ID?) came to just just enough to fire on SVD so maybe 1.2ohm region:


More info:
- air hole on RRST is drilled out to 1.5mm with airhole positioned so as to allow air to flow into the hole in the centre of the coil.
- wick is cotton, wrapped around the nanocoil (two wrap) and the tails dipped into the tank.

How does it vape:
- well right off the bat i'm going to say pretty friggin awesome!
- vapour production is a bit lacking actually, one of the worst build for watts to vapour conversion, BUT it wicks really nicely so you can pump up the power pretty high, 15watts on the SVD and this thing wasn't even breaking a sweat.
- flavour WOW the flavour this thing chucks is just incredible, I only ran about two thirds of a tank through this thing of mint flavour but yeah just a lovely clean minty taste all the way.
- I did remove the fill plug to allow for better wicking and I do find it helpful to run a slight tilt while vaping.
- I'd say get a higher wattage mod (dna20 i wish lol) or lower coil ohms on a mech and ud be golden with this build.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokyg (23/1/14)

I want one!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (23/1/14)

@Smokyg , Kayfun build is also awesome. If I had to choose between Kayfun (clone lol) and an RSST (or any other genesis style RBA) it would be the Kayfun no doubt!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg (23/1/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> @Smokyg , Kayfun build is also awesome. If I had to choose between Kayfun (clone lol) and an RSST (or any other genesis style RBA) it would be the Kayfun no doubt!


Im looking at the Kayfun Lite, sadly $ flow is a bit tight, and the girlfriend is a pain when it comes to spending.. Lol! I guess it wont run on a Ego c twist? Lol


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (23/1/14)

@Smokyg it actually would lol, it does like a fair bit of power depending on the build so you may chow through your battery quite quickly and of course, it's going to be VERY top heavy, damn near impossible to stand up I'd say (and it will look weird) but yeah, it would technically be working!


----------



## Gizmo (23/1/14)

Kayfuns also chow through juice. So its heavy in every regard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (23/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> another one for the dripping guys if you prefer taste off silica rather then cotton. 3 strands of silica with end tail wrapped in cotton to hold more juice wicks perfectly . to test wicking juice was dripped on cotton side and within a matter of 3 seconds the other side where u see the silica was juiced


how did u attach the cotton to it? just loose around the silica? i am going to make a new coil later, and think that i must try that. my current coil is the twisted one, for me it reacts to slow, takes a while to heat up


----------



## Smokyg (23/1/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> @Smokyg it actually would lol, it does like a fair bit of power depending on the build so you may chow through your battery quite quickly and of course, it's going to be VERY top heavy, damn near impossible to stand up I'd say (and it will look weird) but yeah, it would technically be working!


Haha! Thats good news tho! i always have my charger with me at least! altho the iClear 16 on it gives me 1.75 days of vaping. I would love to get a Kayfun light, but i think ill move to the iCLear 30B first and then go RBA. I know i am going to regret it but i have to pace myself  Perhaps get a Mod first and then a Kayfun. 

Regards to being top heavy and bit, i dont really worry about that, thats why there are stands, lol! The bigger the better the manlier! Hahaha! There is a serbian woman in the same office park thats vaping on a Evic and a iClear 30S, and that puts my setup to shame in terms of looks, but she has barely any vapour production, quite sad really.


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (23/1/14)

@Smokyg yeah, RBA's are awesome don't get me wrong, but when you have a build that's just not doing it for you and you want that vape NOW then it's sometimes a schlep to have to do a new build. Maybe think about a cheap dripper in the mean time as well? I got a Helios from CVS for less than R200, it can be set up for dual coils even, pretty nice, adjustable airflow.

Lol yeah, everyone has different tastes, I always get a lot of comments about how big my eVic or SVD setups are. eVic and 30s is also pretty hefty looking, my kinda style!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (23/1/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> @Smokyg yeah, RBA's are awesome don't get me wrong, but when you have a build that's just not doing it for you and you want that vape NOW then it's sometimes a schlep to have to do a new build. Maybe think about a cheap dripper in the mean time as well? I got a Helios from CVS for less than R200, it can be set up for dual coils even, pretty nice, adjustable airflow.
> 
> Lol yeah, everyone has different tastes, I always get a lot of comments about how big my eVic or SVD setups are. eVic and 30s is also pretty hefty looking, my kinda style!


Perhaps a dripper is not a bad idea for chilling at home  Thanks for that idea!  Perhaps i should invest in one next month  

Ill slowly build up the arsenal, (Everything i buy i have to buy 2 of for the better half).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sabrefm1 (23/1/14)

where do you guys buy your cotton wick


----------



## Tom (23/1/14)

i love my dripper in the evenings. it was cheap, it is reliable, easy to build, huge plumes and tastes good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (23/1/14)

Tom said:


> how did u attach the cotton to it? just loose around the silica? i am going to make a new coil later, and think that i must try that. my current coil is the twisted one, for me it reacts to slow, takes a while to heat up


yes tom just wrap it around the silica once juiced it stays in place

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (23/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> yes tom just wrap it around the silica once juiced it stays in place
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


done, 0.9 ohm, looks like yours, no pic needed then...also did my Rocket over. hard coil rebuild work today, now relaxing and test vaping the CVS special

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (23/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> I want one!!


have one for sale check classified

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (23/1/14)

Zegee said:


> have one for sale check classified
> 
> sent from my EviC 2.0


Thanks @Zegee , ill go have a look, have to persuade the better half tho..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (23/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> Thanks @Zegee , ill go have a look, have to persuade the better half tho..


well clearing out all my vape gear soon 

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Andre (23/1/14)

sabrefm1 said:


> where do you guys buy your cotton wick


Just normal cotton balls or roll at the pharmacy, you form it to a wick with your fingers.


----------



## RIEFY (24/1/14)

figured im gona need a micro coil jig and came up with this using a couple of screws a needle tip and a battery holder. not too bad will in due time make my own proper jig









Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## The Golf (28/1/14)

So i tried a new coil on my RUSSIAN 91% 0.7 ohms 30gauge kanthal 6 wrap around 2mm drill bit. Im well impressed, i like a TH, this thing is just crazy, maybe a little to harsh but the flavor was great, not huge clouds but im happy. oh yes its a cotton wick did take a pic of that though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (28/1/14)

The Golf said:


> So i tried a new coil on my RUSSIAN 91% 0.7 ohms 30gauge kanthal 6 wrap around 2mm drill bit. Im well impressed, i like a TH, this thing is just crazy, maybe a little to harsh but the flavor was great, not huge clouds but im happy. oh yes its a cotton wick did take a pic of that though




looks sweet
i take it you wrapped the cotton around the coil and not through the center ?


----------



## The Golf (28/1/14)

Correct sir. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nooby (28/1/14)

The Golf said:


> Correct sir.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



How is the chimney style micro coil compared to the normal micro coil? I know the guy from rim trippers says the taste is more defined with the chimney styled coil..


----------



## The Golf (29/1/14)

Sorry for the late reply, my Tapatalk has gone for a ball of popo. 
I think im fine tuning and playing with what i like and dont like. We all get so easily influenced by what is suppose to taste good or be good by what we read on the forums. 
For me i could not really tasted the difference in the 2, for one with this vertical coil i got lotsa of snap crackle and popping of juice in my mouth to the point where i got boiling juice on my tongue. Could be a wicking problem or because the coil sits so high up in the chimney that it get through the tiny hole.
I think im to inexperienced to say which was better but i will say at the moment sub ohming is not for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (29/1/14)

The Golf said:


> Sorry for the late reply, my Tapatalk has gone for a ball of popo.
> I think im fine tuning and playing with what i like and dont like. We all get so easily influenced by what is suppose to taste good or be good by what we read on the forums.
> For me i could not really tasted the difference in the 2, for one with this vertical coil i got lotsa of snap crackle and popping of juice in my mouth to the point where i got boiling juice on my tongue. Could be a wicking problem or because the coil sits so high up in the chimney that it get through the tiny hole.
> I think im to inexperienced to say which was better but i will say at the moment sub ohming is not for me.


Thank you for your honest impressions. Methinks the darker side (sub-ohm) vapers, like me at around 0.9 ohms, are a minority in the vaping community. From the Reo subforum on ECF my impression is that most vape around 1.0 to 1.5 on a mech.


----------



## TylerD (29/1/14)

The Golf said:


> Sorry for the late reply, my Tapatalk has gone for a ball of popo.
> I think im fine tuning and playing with what i like and dont like. We all get so easily influenced by what is suppose to taste good or be good by what we read on the forums.
> For me i could not really tasted the difference in the 2, for one with this vertical coil i got lotsa of snap crackle and popping of juice in my mouth to the point where i got boiling juice on my tongue. Could be a wicking problem or because the coil sits so high up in the chimney that it get through the tiny hole.
> I think im to inexperienced to say which was better but i will say at the moment sub ohming is not for me.


I found the same with the chimney build. I didn't like it. I keep on reverting back to the original build and it is great. I made a bit of a change with the wick material, running it also over the screws on the side of the coil and I really love that. I will take a photo tonight to show you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (29/1/14)

Like this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby (29/1/14)

TylerD said:


> Like this.
> View attachment 856



Interesting... will attempt with next build


----------



## Andre (29/1/14)

TylerD said:


> Like this.
> View attachment 856


Ultra neat coil that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nooby (29/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Ultra neat coil that.



Lol... my thing with this build though is... because the coil is up in the air, will the cotton wool / silica be touching the coil on the side? Also, will it wick as well as the center piece in the coil?


----------



## TylerD (29/1/14)

Nooby said:


> Lol... my thing with this build though is... because the coil is up in the air, will the cotton wool / silica be touching the coil on the side? Also, will it wick as well as the center piece in the coil?


Mine is touching the sides as well and I haven't had any problems with it. Perfect wicking all the way. 
Anyway, that is just my way. Use it, don't use it.


----------



## Nooby (29/1/14)

TylerD said:


> Mine is touching the sides as well and I haven't had any problems with it. Perfect wicking all the way.
> Anyway, that is just my way. Use it, don't use it.



Still definitely trying it  Anything to find that perfect vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (29/1/14)

3 x 32g strands twisted. @1.0 ohm. Nice flavor.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## eviltoy (29/1/14)

Mooi

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (29/1/14)

TylerD said:


> Like this.
> View attachment 856


how do I get those nice 90 degree angles for the cotton? 
I love the technical aspect of your explaination

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (29/1/14)

Tom said:


> how do I get those nice 90 degree angles for the cotton?
> I love the technical aspect of your explaination


I was a bit lazy to put round edges in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/1/14)

TylerD said:


> 3 x 32g strands twisted. @1.0 ohm. Nice flavor.
> View attachment 866
> 
> View attachment 867


Wow, that rocks...you sir are a master coil builder. Three strands and that perfect, wow again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/1/14)

Are those twisted coils worth the effort?


----------



## TylerD (29/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Wow, that rocks...you sir are a master coil builder. Three strands and that perfect, wow again.


Thanks Matthee! I just love them coils!


----------



## TylerD (29/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Are those twisted coils worth the effort?


The 28g wasn't quite that awesome, but the 32g twisted is really good. Doesn't take as long as the 28g to heat up. Will bring it to the vape meet. O, and I had some 32g lying and gathering dust.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (29/1/14)

so my 1st coil on the rm2 and all I can say is wow this thing is good nice flavor and gooooood throat hit. vapor production is also awesome.

28g kanthal 9wraps 1.8mm drill bit measuring at around 1.2ohm






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (29/1/14)

So I tried a silica wick on the RSST, vapes pretty well, good flavour and decent vapor. 28g kanthal at 1.8ohms, I think I'll try it again with 32g as it takes a bit of time heating up but a pretty decent vape.












Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (29/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> so my 1st coil on the rm2 and all I can say is wow this thing is good nice flavor and gooooood throat hit. vapor production is also awesome.
> 
> 28g kanthal 9wraps 1.8mm drill bit measuring at around 1.2ohm
> 
> ...


looking good luckily u took the day off to build coils 

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## RIEFY (29/1/14)

zee that was a joke lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tom (29/1/14)

TylerD said:


> The 28g wasn't quite that awesome, but the 32g twisted is really good. Doesn't take as long as the 28g to heat up. Will bring it to the vape meet. O, and I had some 32g lying and gathering dust.


yo, did not like the sluggish 28 twist as well...but now i am tempted again for the 32 twist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (29/1/14)

Tom said:


> yo, did not like the sluggish 28 twist as well...but now i am tempted again for the 32 twist

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (29/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> so my 1st coil on the rm2 and all I can say is wow this thing is good nice flavor and gooooood throat hit. vapor production is also awesome.
> 
> 28g kanthal 9wraps 1.8mm drill bit measuring at around 1.2ohm
> 
> ...


That is a textbook coil and wick right there bro - just as in Super X Drifter's video. Now you can play around with the coil position, higher, lower, more to the cap or more to the posts, etc. Also decide if you want a bigger air hole, many Reonauts like 1.5 mm (I think). I prefer mine stock. Easy to make larger - drill bit by hand, but go slow - easy to make larger, not so easy if too large.


----------



## RIEFY (29/1/14)

thanks mathee I took a knife and enlarged it a weeee bit and its perfect now

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (29/1/14)

JB1987 said:


> So I tried a silica wick on the RSST, vapes pretty well, good flavour and decent vapor. 28g kanthal at 1.8ohms, I think I'll try it again with 32g as it takes a bit of time heating up but a pretty decent vape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size silica did you use, @JB1987? Nice vapour stream with a misty bottom!


----------



## JB1987 (29/1/14)

Matthee said:


> What size silica did you use, @JB1987? Nice vapour stream with a misty bottom!



Thanks Matthee. I used 2 2mm strands of silica. Thought it would be better if it fits a bit snug to prevent leakage. 


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew (31/1/14)

My first coil! Built on an ERA mini RDA, this thing is tiny! Coil is nothing fancy but it works and I'm stoked  7 wraps with 32G kanthal, worked out to 1.5ohm.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gazzacpt (31/1/14)

drew said:


> My first coil! Built on an ERA mini RDA, this thing is tiny! Coil is nothing fancy but it works and I'm stoked  7 wraps with 32G kanthal, worked out to 1.5ohm.
> View attachment 897
> View attachment 898



Nice. I didn't realise the era is that small. I think I read something somewhere that the size of the chamber makes a difference in flavor and vapour production. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraftyZA (31/1/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Nice. I didn't realise the era is that small. I think I read something somewhere that the size of the chamber makes a difference in flavor and vapour production.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



It does make a difference. Ive replaced my helios with a nimbus, and must say that single coil nimbus setup makes a very nice desert with 5pawns gambit. Love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (31/1/14)

The ERA isn't that small, that's just a really big 20c piece.

Seriously I find building on the ERA more fiddly than making a new coil for a PT/EVOD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zegee (31/1/14)

2nd build on reo 
28g 7 wraps
1.1ohm
loving the vape
View attachment 899



sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (31/1/14)

Zegee said:


> 2nd build on reo
> 28g 7 wraps
> 1.1ohm
> loving the vape
> ...


is the cotton covering the juice hole?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee (31/1/14)

It's floating above I tilted coil slightly wanted to see what difference it would make to wicking .

shouldn't it be covering or near hole

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## RIEFY (31/1/14)

I just thought if it covers then it will take longer when u squonk

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Zegee (31/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I just thought if it covers then it will take longer when u squonk
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


surprisingly I find it saturates quicker however I don't think the tilt is helping

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Andre (31/1/14)

drew said:


> My first coil! Built on an ERA mini RDA, this thing is tiny! Coil is nothing fancy but it works and I'm stoked  7 wraps with 32G kanthal, worked out to 1.5ohm.
> View attachment 897
> View attachment 898


That a great first coil, especially on that atty.


----------



## Andre (31/1/14)

Zegee said:


> surprisingly I find it saturates quicker however I don't think the tilt is helping


You run the risk that it may block the juice from sucking back, leaving and cooking a lot of juice in the atty and leaks through the air hole. Lately many Reonauts tilt the coil, but the other way (higher on the air hole side) with the wick just touching the floor on the other side of the juice hole. Maybe try to get the coil closer to the edge. 
It does vape great, hey. I find you need half the drag on the Reo compared to other atomizers to get the same effect.


----------



## Zegee (31/1/14)

Matthee said:


> You run the risk that it may block the juice from sucking back, leaving and cooking a lot of juice in the atty and leaks through the air hole. Lately many Reonauts tilt the coil, but the other way (higher on the air hole side) with the wick just touching the floor on the other side of the juice hole. Maybe try to get the coil closer to the edge.
> It does vape great, hey. I find you need half the drag on the Reo compared to other atomizers to get the same effect.


Thanks Matthee just changed the tilt definitely makes a difference just got to check the wicking. I noticed the build up of liquid u were referring to .
think its time for a 2.1 as well 

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/1/14)

Zegee said:


> Thanks Matthee just changed the tilt definitely makes a difference just got to check the wicking. I noticed the build up of liquid u were referring to .
> think its time for a 2.1 as well


Oh man, I'm itching for a Mini 2.1, but still holding out (just) for the new kit.


----------



## Zegee (31/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Oh man, I'm itching for a Mini 2.1, but still holding out (just) for the new kit.


well I know a few other ppl that are keen maybe we can all buy together and split shipping 

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (31/1/14)

Igo-L: lacking the second airhole on the opposite, therefore I tried this setup. came out at 0.6 ohms, flavor and fumes are really good so far, but the topcap heats up much faster:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (31/1/14)

Tom said:


> Igo-L: lacking the second airhole on the opposite, therefore I tried this setup. came out at 0.6 ohms, flavor and fumes are really good so far, but the topcap heats up much faster:
> View attachment 901


Wow, Tom, 0.6 - that is on the darker side for sure. Looks impressive. I tried it on both sides of the posts and it worked well, even with the single air hole.

Ah Tom, congrats on the medal. Well deserved. The medal description says: 
_This medal is awarded to the user that lets us follow them from the beginning of their vaping experience to the end. From Cartomizers, to full on mods. This person has really caught the vaping addiction.
_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (31/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Wow, Tom, 0.6 - that is on the darker side for sure. Looks impressive. I tried it on both sides of the posts and it worked well, even with the single air hole.
> 
> Ah Tom, congrats on the medal. Well deserved. The medal description says:
> _This medal is awarded to the user that lets us follow them from the beginning of their vaping experience to the end. From Cartomizers, to full on mods. This person has really caught the vaping addiction._


yeah...I was happy to see this yesterday. I have caught on, for sure. Its just fun and the fun comes with satisfaction like fumes and flavor. Thx guys! Without this forum I would not be there!

for the sub ohms...yip, it is pitch black there  I wanted to get to 0.7-0.8 actually, and just counted the wraps on the top coil.....missed one! but thats ok, because I want to test all options anyway.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (31/1/14)

so...first impression from the dark side: that TH is impressive, vaping 12mg VM Banana Cream right now. Just need to check if i can handle the extra heat on the topcap when i go on and on....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (31/1/14)

think I have settled on my sweet spot at 1.17ohms. 12wraps 28g






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/2/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> think I have settled on my sweet spot at 1.17ohms. 12wraps 28g
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I could build coils like that! What the ID? 12 wraps just seems way too many for 1.1 ohms.


----------



## Zegee (1/2/14)

cvs 12 wraps of 28g should come to 1.8ohm how u get 1.1?

edit : unless u wrapped around 1mm diameter then it's right
sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## RIEFY (1/2/14)

Zegee said:


> cvs 12 wraps of 28g should come to 1.8ohm how u get 1.1?
> 
> edit : unless u wrapped around 1mm diameter then it's right
> sent from my EviC 2.0


I used a mini screw driver

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (1/2/14)

here is another one 11wraps this time around mini screw driver
@Matthee need your criticism on this build anything need changing?








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (1/2/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> here is another one 11wraps this time around mini screw driver
> @Matthee need your criticism on this build anything need changing?
> 
> 
> ...


That looks absolutely perfect to me. Must be a mini-mini screwdriver.


----------



## RIEFY (1/2/14)

yip its one of those u get with rba's

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (1/2/14)

Whooo hoo! My first ever coil, first attempt. 

Nuno dragon coil, 32g 12 wraps ons needle. 

Vapes like a machine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (1/2/14)

gj @Smokyg ! ohms?


----------



## Smokyg (1/2/14)

Tom said:


> gj @Smokyg ! ohms?


No idea! Going to get my multimeter from my dad's place tomorrow..


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/2/14)

Tom said:


> gj @Smokyg ! ohms?



I'm guessing 1ish ohm


----------



## Smokyg (1/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I'm guessing 1ish ohm


I don't want it to low tho as I'm going to use it on my twist. Just dry fired it and then vaped 2 times! Want to make sure it's safe before I indulge


----------



## TylerD (2/2/14)

Smokyg said:


> Whooo hoo! My first ever coil, first attempt.
> 
> Nuno dragon coil, 32g 12 wraps ons needle.
> 
> ...


That looks awesome for a first coil. Very well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (2/2/14)

TylerD said:


> That looks awesome for a first coil. Very well done!


I was surprised how tiny it is, but still so easy to do! Must say it does give a burnt flavour quickly. But I'll have to figure out the best coil setup! That's what it's all about tho! Experimenting! So excited

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SunRam (3/2/14)

Tom said:


> Igo-L: lacking the second airhole on the opposite, therefore I tried this setup. came out at 0.6 ohms, flavor and fumes are really good so far, but the topcap heats up much faster:
> View attachment 901



@Tom, try this. It's one piece 32g kanthal, 5/4 wrap, looped around center post, and another 5/4 wrap, to get to 1 ohm. I also only have one drilled out air hole, and positions it right in the center of the two coils. This way your top cap doesn't get hot at all. It's called a center post build and it works very well. Now that I received my 28g from VapeKing, I'll do the same, but with micro coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (3/2/14)

SunRam said:


> @Tom, try this. It's one piece 32g kanthal, 5/4 wrap, looped around center post, and another 5/4 wrap, to get to 1 ohm. I also only have one drilled out air hole, and positions it right in the center of the two coils. This way your top cap doesn't get hot at all. It's called a center post build and it works very well. Now that I received my 28g from VapeKing, I'll do the same, but with micro coils.
> View attachment 1073



howsit @SunRam 

so thats one piece of kanthal running from the negative-positive-negative post again?

do you maybe have a pic of the coil from the top?


----------



## Zegee (3/2/14)

latest build 28g on 1mm drill bit 12 wraps 
vaping like a beast

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## RIEFY (3/2/14)

ohms

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee (3/2/14)

1.3

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## SunRam (3/2/14)

Riaz said:


> howsit @SunRam
> 
> so thats one piece of kanthal running from the negative-positive-negative post again?
> 
> do you maybe have a pic of the coil from the top?



Sure, here you go. First pic, you can actually see it looping around the center post. The picture from the top didn't show much, so I dismantled it for the second pic. You're right, one piece kanthal, wrapped around a small screwdriver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/2/14)

Zegee said:


> latest build 28g on 1mm drill bit 12 wraps 1.3 ohms
> vaping like a beast


Another perfect coil! On a 1 mm ID - wow that is small, will have to try. Do you peeps have a coil building robot down there in CT!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (3/2/14)

here is mine 9wraps around a mini screw driver .88ohms 28g








and snapped a pic in the vna while waiting for my wife





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (3/2/14)

SunRam said:


> Sure, here you go. First pic, you can actually see it looping around the center post. The picture from the top didn't show much, so I dismantled it for the second pic. You're right, one piece kanthal, wrapped around a small screwdriver.
> View attachment 1077
> 
> View attachment 1078



thanks man

im def giving this a try, seeing that my protank died on me im using the igol now all day which is chowing my juice like a mofo.

i rebuilt my steam turbine last night out of desperation but somehow i just cant get it to work properly.

i got it to a 1.7 ohm and used cotton as a wick. i think i might have used too much inside the tank and thats now blocking the juice from coming through to the coil.

so ya


----------



## SunRam (3/2/14)

Riaz said:


> thanks man
> 
> im def giving this a try, seeing that my protank died on me im using the igol now all day which is chowing my juice like a mofo.
> 
> ...



Cool, give it a go, just be prepared for an even thirstier atty  This build is on an Igo-W though.


----------



## Andre (3/2/14)

SunRam said:


> Cool, give it a go, just be prepared for an even thirstier atty  This build is on an Igo-W though.


Yes, the Igo-L only has 2 posts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (3/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, the Igo-L only has 2 posts.



correcto


----------



## Tornalca (3/2/14)

New coil build, 1.3 ohm on kayfun. 











@Silver1 the hairstyle award inspired me. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (4/2/14)

neat looking coil bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> New coil build, 1.3 ohm on kayfun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. Soon we will need a wick moustache award! 
Awesome looking setup. How does it vape?


----------



## Tornalca (4/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> LOL. Soon we will need a wick moustache award!
> Awesome looking setup. How does it vape?



It's by far my best performing coil to date. Getting some huge clouds and taste is enhance (In my previous coil the cotton was too thick) Also now using a 50PG/50VG juice from 75PG/25VG. 

VG produces more clouds.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SunRam (4/2/14)

Had to do a wick replacement and dry burn, so I took some pics.
28g Kanthal, 8 wraps, 1.2 ohm, cotton.

Post dry burn:



Rewicked:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/2/14)

Crown Dripper rebuild - had to re sort the center post out , had a issue as it seemed to be too loose and allowed juice to leak through . Rebuilt and loaded a 1.4a coil with 28g kanthal 10 wraps .

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yaqub (5/2/14)

Found this on instagram, its called a "dodeca" coil built by a guy named mecha101. Someone please try this lol 





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/2/14)

have a look way back i did a dual figure 8 , that was fun .. just don't have enough posts for this one tho .


----------



## Smokyg (5/2/14)

Yaqub said:


> Found this on instagram, its called a "dodeca" coil built by a guy named mecha101. Someone please try this lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats madness!!! You will set your face on fire!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg (5/2/14)

drew said:


> My first coil! Built on an ERA mini RDA, this thing is tiny! Coil is nothing fancy but it works and I'm stoked  7 wraps with 32G kanthal, worked out to 1.5ohm.
> View attachment 897
> View attachment 898


I am vaping on exactly the same one as we speak! And its great! I love it! Thanks again @TylerD , Much appreciated! 

Built a Nano dragon on it, but it burnt very quickly! so i decided to do a 5 wrap 32g on a small screw driver i have and its monstrous!


----------



## drew (5/2/14)

Smokyg said:


> I am vaping on exactly the same one as we speak! And its great! I love it! Thanks again @TylerD , Much appreciated!
> 
> Built a Nano dragon on it, but it burnt very quickly! so i decided to do a 5 wrap 32g on a small screw driver i have and its monstrous!


Awesome! You take any pics of the nano dragon? Dunno what it is but sounds interesting...


----------



## Smokyg (5/2/14)

drew said:


> Awesome! You take any pics of the nano dragon? Dunno what it is but sounds interesting...


Yip, its on page 29 on this thread, its a tiny coil (Usually installed as dual coil) with one open and one closed end and then wicked around the coil instead of through... Then it blows out vapour from the open end like a dragons nostrils.. Lol!

Here is a vid showing you how to build it!


----------



## Tom (5/2/14)

Yaqub said:


> Found this on instagram, its called a "dodeca" coil built by a guy named mecha101. Someone please try this lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


might be fun to make it, or a pain...but does it something else then giving a vape?


----------



## Yaqub (5/2/14)

Lol @Tom 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/2/14)

So i finished my Kayfun build last night but my fone did not want to co operate !! and now looking at the foto's it did not want to macro either !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (5/2/14)

looks very neat, even if its not in focus


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/2/14)

yah bit of my "ocd" kicks in when i start winding / building coils and such , they must be neat clean and tidy !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (6/2/14)

first time:

ekowool 3mm doubled and 4 wraps 28g = 1 ohm. busy testing the liquid flow, but could not do more then 10 pulls in a row with VM4 *18mg* ...feeling like @Silver1 must have felt at the vape meet 

@TylerD DO IT! we must exchange views on it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (6/2/14)

Tom said:


> first time:
> 
> ekowool 3mm doubled and 4 wraps 28g = 1 ohm. busy testing the liquid flow, but could not do more then 10 pulls in a row with VM4 *18mg* ...feeling like @Silver1 must have felt at the vape meet
> 
> ...


I will fire up that Igo-W tonight then!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/2/14)

My vape kit ...



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Yaqub (7/2/14)

Niiiiiice...Question: how does the ostrich eggs vape as a mech mod?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom (7/2/14)

like if there is a brain surgery scheduled

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## thekeeperza (7/2/14)

Dude epic just epic. You could easily start your own vape lounge there

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (7/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> My vape kit ...
> View attachment 1177
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Good work. As soon as I have time to pack all my stuff out I will raise you one photo. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/2/14)

Ok the eggs are getting fitted to become my new atty .need something to hold a bit more . You know . Yup surgery is next .I was actually thinking about rebuilding coil heads and things for people who don't/can't ... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex Smit (7/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> My vape kit ...
> View attachment 1177
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Holy begeezuz dude...

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/2/14)

What @Rex Smit . I have only been in joburg since 5th jan so I have not had a chance to accumulate much . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rex Smit (8/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> What @Rex Smit . I have only been in joburg since 5th jan so I have not had a chance to accumulate much .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


If that is what you get in a month's time....you might have a slight obsession. 

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> If that is what you get in a month's time....you might have a slight obsession.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


well you got that right .. it's only a *slight* obsession

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (8/2/14)

@Rowan Francis, awesome pic man. Which other Vape Elixir Juice have you got there, besides the Strawberry Milkshake?


----------



## Silver (8/2/14)

Tom said:


> first time:
> 
> ekowool 3mm doubled and 4 wraps 28g = 1 ohm. busy testing the liquid flow, but could not do more then 10 pulls in a row with VM4 *18mg* ...feeling like @Silver1 must have felt at the vape meet
> 
> ...



@Tom, i may have missed it, but what was this your first time on? 

Go easy, i will never forget that instant all-over sweat i had at the vapemeet. I have more respect for these devices now. No more 18mg in the dripper for me. Lol


----------



## Tom (8/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> @Tom, i may have missed it, but what was this your first time on?


Hmm?


----------



## Silver (8/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> My vape kit ...
> View attachment 1177
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Thats great Rowan. Go for it! Enjoy!


----------



## Tom (8/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> @TomGo easy, i will never forget that instant all-over sweat i had at the vapemeet. I have more respect for these devices now. No more 18mg in the dripper for me. Lol


i usually do 12mg on the RDA, which is perfect for me. Here I was chain vaping to test the liquid flow and capabilties of ekowool with my leftover 18mg


----------



## Silver (8/2/14)

Oh, so was it your first time using ekowool then?

I see, then with 18mg you must have felt exactly like me at the vapemeet. Worst part is that it was self inflicted because you were testing the flow

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tom (8/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Oh, so was it your first time using ekowool then?
> 
> I see, then with 18mg you must have felt exactly like me at the vapemeet. Worst part is that it was self inflicted because you were testing the flow


just got a bit of a nic buzz.


----------



## BhavZ (8/2/14)

If I didnt know any better I would say that you were trying to create a vape mushroom cloud (nuke it baby lol) 

Man that is a serious "collection". Its a pity you are in jhb else you could attempt to cover table mountain the "traditional" way.

Very much impressed man.


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/2/14)

SunRam said:


> @Rowan Francis, awesome pic man. Which other Vape Elixir Juice have you got there, besides the Strawberry Milkshake?


got the strawberry milkshake and the peach .....


----------



## SunRam (8/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> got the strawberry milkshake and the peach .....


I love the peach for some reason , let me know what you think of it...


----------



## Tornalca (9/2/14)

The Clapton 



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (9/2/14)

wow , nice coil @Tornalca , i will be doing one of those


----------



## Rowan Francis (9/2/14)

SunRam said:


> I love the peach for some reason , let me know what you think of it...


well just tried the peach , can't hit it like that , gonna see if a frother helps ...


----------



## Zegee (9/2/14)

flat bastard compliments of rip



sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (9/2/14)

please explain cant see clearly

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Golf (9/2/14)

Looks like flat ribbon and round kanthol twisted

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (9/2/14)

twisted 30g wrapped in flat ribbon 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## RIEFY (9/2/14)

how does it perform

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee (9/2/14)

Gonna light it up in a sec just getting cotton and saturating

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Zegee (9/2/14)

boy that's a thumper mouth hits and I am still coughing

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zegee (9/2/14)

backup build 
twisted 30g on 1mm drill bit
going like a boing
very intense th




sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/2/14)

Zegee said:


> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



Haha I dig that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (9/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> The Clapton
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



I twisted the coil and made the coil, but I cannot get it fixed to my Igo-W. It is just to thick. Heats up a bit and then pops out. I suggest using tail holes if you've got a dripper with them..I don't.
I have kept the coil, and I will give it a go again if I get a dripper with tail holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/2/14)

Is that the Reomizer @Zegee?


----------



## Andre (9/2/14)

When this forum started, I thought I could build presentable coils, but nowadays I am afraid a new masterclass has taken over. The stuff you peeps are building are just out of this world - awesome - keep it up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee (9/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Is that the Reomizer @Zegee?


yes sir

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/2/14)

So I decided to play this weekend. Practice for Saturday 

Ekowool with cotton wool stuffed in the ekowool at the coil 0.9 ohm.




1.1 ohm 2mm ID with cotton

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee (9/2/14)

Looking good

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/2/14)

Zegee said:


> Looking good
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



Thanks bru still watching the classifieds


----------



## Zegee (9/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thanks bru still watching the classifieds


if u waiting for the reo , that will never go up for sale bro sentimental value .
let me know when u gonna order yours 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/2/14)

Zegee said:


> if u waiting for the reo , that will never go up for sale bro sentimental value .
> let me know when u gonna order yours
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



lol can only order in Sept oh well


----------



## Zegee (9/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> lol can only order in Sept oh well


time will fly bro just make sure u know what colour u want that it the most difficult thing.
put it in a cart already and just wait 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/2/14)

Lmao that would drive my nuts


----------



## Tornalca (9/2/14)

TylerD said:


> I twisted the coil and made the coil, but I cannot get it fixed to my Igo-W. It is just to thick. Heats up a bit and then pops out. I suggest using tail holes if you've got a dripper with them..I don't.
> I have kept the coil, and I will give it a go again if I get a dripper with tail holes.



Ok, I will have to wait then before I attempt this one then. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/2/14)

Today was coil day did my PT/Evod coils to

Got some 1.8 ohm NR/R/NR ready wires to try built 1 head with that to see what its like





1.5mm ID 34g Nichome 2 ohm




Torching Silica



Wick and coil




Wick and coil in head



I tidied it up a bit but didn't take a pic. Next time lol.
4 of those and my eyes need a rest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (9/2/14)

good stuff bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (10/2/14)

Wow, that's tiny. I take my hat off to you @Gazzacpt !
Awesome stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (10/2/14)

Zegee said:


> flat bastard compliments of rip
> View attachment 1195
> 
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Awesome stuff @Zegee . 
I guess it is a hot vape? Does it take long to heat up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (10/2/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff @Zegee .
> I guess it is a hot vape? Does it take long to heat up?


the flat b yes twisted not really
they both have a thumping th

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## RIEFY (10/2/14)

coil porn. snapped this pic with my s4






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## SunRam (10/2/14)

That's a thing of beauty! How's the Vape? Please let us know. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (10/2/14)

and it was taken in broad daylight

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerD (10/2/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> coil porn. snapped this pic with my s4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## RIEFY (10/2/14)

thanks bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (10/2/14)

the vape is quite good its a 1.50ohm coil made up of twisted 30g. not too warm and not too cool just right

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/2/14)

bummer of the day , got my build done on my new steam turbine , but can't vape it ... came out at 0.9a , my SVD won't run it .... and i even used 32g ... eeesh


----------



## Zegee (10/2/14)

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (11/2/14)

im just loving taking these kinds of pics lol






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (11/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> bummer of the day , got my build done on my new steam turbine , but can't vape it ... came out at 0.9a , my SVD won't run it .... and i even used 32g ... eeesh
> 
> View attachment 1220


Noooo! That is not cool. Hate it when that happens. So stoked and then the ohms are too low. Oi.
Time for a mech @Rowan Francis . You will enjoy that build so much if you had a mech. Do IT!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (11/2/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> im just loving taking these kinds of pics lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it too that you take them fotos. They do look awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/2/14)

TylerD is right, those photos are awesome and inspiring. Even if i dont comment, i really enjoy seeing the coil parade ;)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (11/2/14)

Flip this, I'm getting me a mech mod

You guys are just a BAD influence.

I first need a plan to get it and hide it from the motjie

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/2/14)

TylerD said:


> Noooo! That is not cool. Hate it when that happens. So stoked and then the ohms are too low. Oi.
> Time for a mech @Rowan Francis . You will enjoy that build so much if you had a mech. Do IT!


I have got my eye on a mech , just have to wait for the wallet to come out of ICU ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (11/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> I have got my eye on a mech , just have to wait for the wallet to come out of ICU ..


The Smoktech Magneto is awesome, I am so impressed with it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/2/14)

Matthee said:


> The Smoktech Magneto is awesome, I am so impressed with it.



you sir are very good , but i can't help think a birdie told you .. (it could've been a @RevnLucky7 sale ?? )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/2/14)

This, triple twisted 30g coil with 7 wraps on a 1.5 mm ID at 0.62 ohms and cotton wicked, absolutely rocks on the Reomizer2. Best flavour I have ever gotton from HHV's Dark Horse. The throat hit, added to by the coil position, hits as I prefer it - like a steam train. Need more 30g wire!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tom (11/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Oh, so was it your first time using ekowool then?
> 
> I see, then with 18mg you must have felt exactly like me at the vapemeet. Worst part is that it was self inflicted because you were testing the flow


now a back to back comparison:

Ekowool standard wrap vs Cotton in Microcoil

I made a coil with Ekowool last week, and it came out at 0.8 ohms, standard wrap around the wick. It definitely holds the juice better, getting more puffs out then with cottonwool. I never had a dry hit. I vaped Gambit last night, and I also had my daughter try it (yes...she smokes ). She said that it was very smooth on the throat for the first time. She occasionally serves as my guinea pig. This also corresponds to my feeling, it produced a lesser TH then any of my coils before.

Therefore I made again a microcoil today, came out at 0.7 ohms, and used cottonwool again. Vaped once again Gambit. Throat hit back to normal.

Flavorwise I did not notice a significant difference, maybe a tiny bit more flavor on the cottonwool.

My winner is....

Draw! If you want lesser TH, like my daughter prefered, it would be the standard wrap with ekowool with the added benefit of good liquid storage and flow. If you prefer better TH and a bit more flavor its the microcoil with cottonwool. Although I will test soon the microcoil with 1mm Ekowool doubled (it's waiting for me in Germany)

*edit:* after 2 hours vaping Gambit, the winner is actually the microcoil/cotton setup. this is way better in all aspects, TH, flavor and plumes. Got used to the ekowool setup in the past week. The storage capabilties don't make up for the rest, which is imho the key to good vaping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## TylerD (11/2/14)

Tom said:


> now a back to back comparison:
> 
> Ekowool standard wrap vs Cotton in Microcoil
> 
> ...


I used the Ecowool the night you told me to and I took two tugs and changed back to cotton. I think I am just a cotton kind of guy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (11/2/14)

yip...this was now really back to back, same juice, almost same ohms...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/2/14)

Matthee said:


> This, triple twisted 30g coil with 7 wraps on a 1.5 mm ID at 0.62 ohms and cotton wicked, absolutely rocks on the Reomizer2. Best flavour I have ever gotton from HHV's Dark Horse. The throat hit, added to by the coil position, hits as I prefer it - like a steam train. Need more 30g wire!



Are you running the coil building workshop this Saturday oom?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (11/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Are you running the coil building workshop this Saturday oom?


No, piepietol, not my forte...will leave that to the experts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/2/14)

TylerD said:


> I used the Ecowool the night you told me to and I took two tugs and changed back to cotton. I think I am just a cotton kind of guy.



Ever come across a juice that didn't play well with cotton? I just can't do VM4 on cotton I don't know if its because I'm use to it with silica but I reckon I gave it a fair chance. So I got a ekowool coil for VM4 and use cotton for everything else. Am I strange? Wait don't answer

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom (11/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Ever come across a juice that didn't play well with cotton? I just can't do VM4 on cotton I don't know if its because I'm use to it with silica but I reckon I gave it a fair chance. So I got a ekowool coil for VM4 and use cotton for everything else. Am I strange? Wait don't answer


weirdo  
hmm, I forgot to test with VM4. Only used ChocMint and Gambit with the ekowool. Ok, next time around....got plenty new toys soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (11/2/14)

btw, i edited the original verdict in http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?...ng-wick-and-coil-setup.246/page-34#post-14688

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (11/2/14)

Couldn't resist 
old habits die hard
28g micro 1.1ohm



sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/2/14)

TylerD said:


> Noooo! That is not cool. Hate it when that happens. So stoked and then the ohms are too low. Oi.
> Time for a mech @Rowan Francis . You will enjoy that build so much if you had a mech. Do IT!


done it .. check my vape mail ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (12/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> done it .. check my vape mail ....


Awesome!!!


----------



## TylerD (12/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Ever come across a juice that didn't play well with cotton? I just can't do VM4 on cotton I don't know if its because I'm use to it with silica but I reckon I gave it a fair chance. So I got a ekowool coil for VM4 and use cotton for everything else. Am I strange? Wait don't answer


I must say, before now, last time I used VM4 was on my RSST, and yes it was a different juice than in the Kayfun with cotton. I will give the silica one more chance with the VM4. 
With the cotton, I get a more of a tobacco taste than caramel taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (12/2/14)

Wanted to post this and then CVS posted the sale. Anyway.
26g Kanthal 13 wrapps dual on Aqua. Came to 0,68 ohm.
Nice and warm. Just takes a while to warm up.
Awesome taste and plumes deluxe!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/2/14)

Haven't gone below 0.9 maybe I should take a page out your book and do a crazy dualcoil build. Those are very neat coils

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (12/2/14)

Matthee said:


> This, triple twisted 30g coil with 7 wraps on a 1.5 mm ID at 0.62 ohms and cotton wicked, absolutely rocks on the Reomizer2. Best flavour I have ever gotton from HHV's Dark Horse. The throat hit, added to by the coil position, hits as I prefer it - like a steam train. Need more 30g wire!


I love the twisted coils. Got 32g tripple twisted on both the kayfuns and it is just what I wanted! Glad to see this on the Reo!


----------



## Andre (12/2/14)

TylerD said:


> I love the twisted coils. Got 32g tripple twisted on both the kayfuns and it is just what I wanted! Glad to see this on the Reo!


Am much impressed with the twisted coil, @TylerD. And, as opposed to heavier wire, the heat up and cool down is quick. Must still try it in 32g.


----------



## Silver (13/2/14)

Tom said:


> now a back to back comparison:
> 
> Ekowool standard wrap vs Cotton in Microcoil
> 
> ...




Thanks @Tom, great to hear that detailed feedback. 

My cotton on the IGO-L is treating me very well, but I have yet to experiment with coils. 

@TylerD's supervised coil from the Vape Meet is now on its 13th day and still going. I do notice slightly less throat hit than in the first few days... I've changed the cotton a few times... I think I may have disturbed the coil a bit.


----------



## Silver (13/2/14)

TylerD said:


> I love the twisted coils. Got 32g tripple twisted on both the kayfuns and it is just what I wanted! Glad to see this on the Reo!



Dear Cumulus Physician, (aka @TylerD), where do you get this twisted coil from? Do you twist the 32g yourself or does it come in twisted format? Sorry, I am still a coil noob.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (13/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Dear Cumulus Physician, (aka @TylerD), where do you get this twisted coil from? Do you twist the 32g yourself or does it come in twisted format? Sorry, I am still a coil noob.


I twisted it myseld @Silver1 . 3 strands of 32g, a drill and pliers. Real easy. Awesome taste and warm vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Thanks @Tom, great to hear that detailed feedback.
> 
> My cotton on the IGO-L is treating me very well, but I have yet to experiment with coils.
> 
> @TylerD's supervised coil from the Vape Meet is now on its 13th day and still going. I do notice slightly less throat hit than in the first few days... I've changed the cotton a few times... I think I may have disturbed the coil a bit.


Have you dry burned the coil?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (13/2/14)

So this is my first Reo build

it took me all of 2 min to wrap a coil and wick it and screw onto the reo to get vaping ( was in a hurry to start vaping)
very basic setup 9/10 wrap around 1.5mm drill bit with cotton wick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (13/2/14)

Nice one!


----------



## Andre (13/2/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> So this is my first Reo build
> 
> it took me all of 2 min to wrap a coil and wick it and screw onto the reo to get vaping ( was in a hurry to start vaping)
> very basic setup 9/10 wrap around 1.5mm drill bit with cotton wick


Good one. Easy peasy on the Reomizer!


----------



## TylerD (14/2/14)

Okidoki, here is my first coil on the Reomizer then.

Very quick coil with 28g on 1.5mm drill. Came out to 1.2ohm.

I am so surprized at the plumes I got with my first shot!
Taste? Well I'm using a juice I made and I haven't tested it with any other equipment. But already amazing.
I will be playing around....alot because I can. 

It works perfect! My little Spongebob. (I feel a tear developing...)

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (14/2/14)

You damn fast mr D

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (14/2/14)

Super one @TylerD
You waste no time
Spongebob is performing already...

We await further findings after tweaking etc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/2/14)

TylerD said:


> Okidoki, here is my first coil on the Reomizer then.
> 
> Very quick coil with 28g on 1.5mm drill. Came out to 1.2ohm.
> 
> ...


Awesome coil, as always. Way too much cotton as recommended by most Reonauts. Something like in the picture below. Tends to wick much better with less cotton.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (14/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Awesome coil, as always. Way too much cotton as recommended by most Reonauts. Something like in the picture below. Tends to wick much better with less cotton.


I will give it a try over the weekend! Thanks @Matthee !


----------



## Andre (14/2/14)

TylerD said:


> I will give it a try over the weekend! Thanks @Matthee !


Great. The triple twisted coils rock in the Reomizer. Just did a 32g one at 0.9 ohms with cotton - just awesome! Enjoy playing with Spongebob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (14/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Great. The triple twisted coils rock in the Reomizer. Just did a 32g one at 0.9 ohms with cotton - just awesome! Enjoy playing with Spongebob!


Thats awesome ! I will most definately be putting a twisted coil in Spongebob.  (Now, that sounds dirty!)
Gonna be a great weekend!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (14/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Great. The triple twisted coils rock in the Reomizer. Just did a 32g one at 0.9 ohms with cotton - just awesome! Enjoy playing with Spongebob!


I just did a 32g twisted and it came out on 1ohm flat. Tried it first with silica, but then took it out and put some cotton in. Awesome! Have to squank every 2nd draw tho.
I must say that I am most certainly a cotton guy. I have given the silica and ecowool a fair chance, but I always go back to cotton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/2/14)

TylerD said:


> I just did a 32g twisted and it came out on 1ohm flat. Tried it first with silica, but then took it out and put some cotton in. Awesome! Have to squank every 2nd draw tho.
> I must say that I am most certainly a cotton guy. I have given the silica and ecowool a fair chance, but I always go back to cotton.


Vast majority of Reonauts are cotton guys and gals. Squonking does take a bit of time to get used to. I used to take out the trip tip, look inside, tilt opposite way from the air hole, squonk, watch the juice fill the chamber - wick and coil and all, release the squonk and watch the juice being sucked back. Replace drip tip and vape. Find I can take much shorter draws on the Reo compared to my Kayfun and Russian.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (14/2/14)

O, and I love your signature @Matthee . I also wanted to put it up as a signature!
@Silver1 is a very wise man indeed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (14/2/14)

TylerD said:


> Okidoki, here is my first coil on the Reomizer then.
> 
> Very quick coil with 28g on 1.5mm drill. Came out to 1.2ohm.
> 
> ...


only have it a couple of hours and allready emotionally attached lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (14/2/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> only have it a couple of hours and allready emotionally attached lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Yes, ok! Give me a break!  It's valentines day bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (14/2/14)

hahahaha

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerD (14/2/14)

Wow, 3:30 to 5:00 gone through 2ml juice. My o my.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (14/2/14)

holy moly lol. but its because you moering the thing coz you just got it. you will settle down

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (14/2/14)

Im sure I will. lol. Enjoying Spongebob ALOT!


----------



## Andre (14/2/14)

TylerD said:


> Wow, 3:30 to 5:00 gone through 2ml juice. My o my.


You need a Grand. Put my precious Bowden's Mate in the Mini and it goes way too fast, which was not as noticeable in the 6 ml Grand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/2/14)

TylerD said:


> O, and I love your signature @Matthee . I also wanted to put it up as a signature!
> @Silver1 is a very wise man indeed!



Aw, thanks Mr Spongebob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/2/14)

So last night i was requested to build a dual coil for somebody , unfortunately they have not posted any pics yet or even awarded a medal , hmmmpf , so tonight i have rebuilt my rocket , it needed a clean coil to enjoy a different VM joose .. aint she a beauty




so i have also been bashing my head with the Steam Turbine , this atty is not for the faint hearted .. but finally i have got it . 50 odd youtube tutorials later , 1m kanthal and several burnt fingers . check this out , this thing freeking rocks , and it's only a single !!





edit .. a tank of Grandmaster joose gone in an hour .. OMG seriously , bring your own joose factory !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/2/14)

so if you want everybody to have a looky , don't post at 1am !!


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/2/14)

so finished the dual stainless steel wire / mesh on my steam turbine ...


----------



## Andre (16/2/14)

Great coiling @Rowan Francis. Those dual ss wire coils are impressive. The second one on the Rocket blinded me even from the photo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (16/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> so finished the dual stainless steel wire / mesh on my steam turbine


Nice setup. Will try it sometime. I'm using cotton on top of my ss cable. Single coil, .8 ohm is my happy place.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Nice setup. Will try it sometime. I'm using cotton on top of my ss cable. Single coil, .8 ohm is my happy place.



my dual came out at 0.9 ... truly wicked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> so finished the dual stainless steel wire / mesh on my steam turbine ...
> View attachment 1340
> 
> View attachment 1341



That looks awesome @Rowan Francis must chuck vapour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (16/2/14)

hmmm...did i miss something @TylerD ? Where did the Spongebob come from, all of a sudden?


----------



## Zegee (16/2/14)

Just for funzies


twisted 30g 
dual coil
.8 ohm
igo w
she is chucking the vape and a flavour beast.
tad bit warmer vape than I would like.

my reo then felt left out so I obliged and re wrapped it too






sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/2/14)

Zegee said:


> Just for funzies
> View attachment 1350
> 
> twisted 30g
> ...


How much you charge for lessons ?


----------



## Zegee (16/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> How much you charge for lessons ?


Bro for u free rands 
u know where I live pop around when ever 
I am always keen to help
@ fred1sa has also wrapped a few beauties 
we get together on a Tue join us if u can 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/2/14)

Zegee said:


> Bro for u free rands
> u know where I live pop around when ever
> I am always keen to help
> @ fred1sa has also wrapped a few beauties
> ...



Smells like a plan. Shot bru


----------



## Silver (17/2/14)

Coil builders meetup - lovely!


----------



## Andre (17/2/14)

Zegee said:


> Bro for u free rands
> u know where I live pop around when ever
> I am always keen to help
> @ fred1sa has also wrapped a few beauties
> ...


Am so jealous. No one around here to have a regular coiling session with. Were those coils double or triple twisted, @Zegee?


----------



## TylerD (17/2/14)

Tom said:


> hmmm...did i miss something @TylerD ? Where did the Spongebob come from, all of a sudden?


Hehehe. Yeah @Tom , I had to try the Reo out for myself.


----------



## Tom (17/2/14)

TylerD said:


> Hehehe. Yeah @Tom , I had to try the Reo out for myself.


lol, u must have had sweaty palms and uncontrollable shaking before that? All symptons gone now? Then it was the Must-Have-Virus!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Zegee (17/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Am so jealous. No one around here to have a regular coiling session with. Were those coils double or triple twisted, @Zegee?


 dbl bro going to be doing a triple build tonight

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/2/14)

Zegee said:


> dbl bro going to be doing a triple build tonight
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



And those plats better be perfect 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee (17/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> And those plats better be perfect
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


ya baaaaassssss

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Zegee (17/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> And those plats better be perfect
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


for you my captain


1 ohm triple twisted 30g 
vape is good but coil almost explodes juice off when I fire it pops . lol
think I can get it tighter and neater with some practise

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre (17/2/14)

I just love it when it pops and crackles! Nice coiling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (17/2/14)

Matthee said:


> I just love it when it pops and crackles! Nice coiling.


thanx Matthee

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/2/14)

Zegee said:


> for you my captain
> View attachment 1367
> 
> 1 ohm triple twisted 30g
> ...



 I think I'll start with simple twisted. Under your supervision of course.
How the hell do you triple twist that tight. That's a nice coil.

Lol my fingers are itching now.


----------



## Zegee (17/2/14)

Lots of coils later bro 
will show u 
making twisted is easy man 
sure you will be a pro in no time

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (19/2/14)

Ok, so I put the "Clapton" coil in the Reo. 0.8 ohm 32g on 27g. 
Takes for ever to heat up and I don't like it. It might work beter in a dripper.
Took it out and made a 27g 0.8 ohm and I love it.
Looks cool tho.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (19/2/14)

thats a master coil bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunRam (19/2/14)

Does look very cool bro.


----------



## Andre (19/2/14)

TylerD said:


> Ok, so I put the "Clapton" coil in the Reo. 0.8 ohm 32g on 27g.
> Takes for ever to heat up and I don't like it. It might work beter in a dripper.
> Took it out and made a 27g 0.8 ohm and I love it.
> Looks cool tho.
> View attachment 1446


Yes, no doubt, that is a thing of beauty, Coil Master. Wow, I can only stare! For me the Reo rocks around 0.8 ohms.


----------



## RIEFY (19/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, no doubt, that is a thing of beauty, Coil Master. Wow, I can only stare! For me the Reo rocks around 0.8 ohms.


I seem to be more happy at 0.95 ohms .8 gives me nic rush of note quick

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (19/2/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I seem to be more happy at 0.95 ohms .8 gives me nic rush of note quick


I am not too particular. Anything from 0.6 to 1.1 works for me. I just roll with my latest builds. The latest 30g triple twisted ones came out between 0.62 and 0.7 and 0.9 with 32g on the mini. Those did rock the boat of a few guys at the Vape Meet though.


----------



## TylerD (19/2/14)

I must say, I'm still looking for the "rock of my boat build."
I need a warmer vape.


----------



## Zegee (19/2/14)

for my buddy @ gazzacpt 

dual coil 28g
1 ohm coil
she is going like a Boeing





sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (19/2/14)

TylerD said:


> I must say, I'm still looking for the "rock of my boat build."
> I need a warmer vape.


Maybe try a shorter drip tip (don't remember how short yours is), and go about 0.65, but first file and noalox to prevent sparking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (19/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Maybe try a shorter drip tip (don't remember how short yours is), and go about 0.65, but first file and noalox to prevent sparking.


I'm using the standard drip tip at the moment. I'm too scared to go lower than 0.8. How low can we go without the sub-ohm kit? I will file and noalox it for sure.


----------



## TylerD (19/2/14)

Zegee said:


> for my buddy @ gazzacpt
> 
> dual coil 28g
> 1 ohm coil
> ...


That alot of wire Zegee!  Looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/2/14)

TylerD said:


> I'm using the standard drip tip at the moment. I'm too scared to go lower than 0.8. How low can we go without the sub-ohm kit? I will file and noalox it for sure.


Well, my batteries chart says 0.5 ohms on the AW 18490, but your are probably right as regards the Mini if you consider voltage drop and safety margin. I did for the first time notice sparking on one of my Grands at 0.62. Methinks you could go safely to 0.7 on the Mini. Can't wait for the kits, so like to try around 0.4!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (19/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Well, my batteries chart says 0.5 ohms on the AW 18490, but your are probably right as regards the Mini if you consider voltage drop and safety margin. I did for the first time notice sparking on one of my Grands at 0.62. Methinks you could go safely to 0.7 on the Mini. Can't wait for the kits, so like to try around 0.4!


I will do a 27g @ 0.7 ohm next. Will keep you up to date.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/2/14)

TylerD said:


> I will do a 27g @ 0.7 ohm next. Will keep you up to date.


Thanks. Btw just this afternoon put a shorty ceramic drip tip on my Mini. Love the ceramic as opposed to metal or delrin, stays cool on the outside and not harsh on the lips. Got a glass one (standard) as well, which equals the ceramic. All from Slowtech.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (19/2/14)

Zegee said:


> for my buddy @ gazzacpt
> 
> dual coil 28g
> 1 ohm coil
> ...


Is that lastnights one, you turned that little dripper into a fog machine.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (19/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Is that lastnights one, you turned that little dripper into a fog machine.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


it's a new one you know me addicted to coil building 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (19/2/14)

Zegee said:


> it's a new one you know me addicted to coil building
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



Not a bad thing to be addicticted to lol


----------



## Gazzacpt (19/2/14)

@Zegee built me this little beauty


----------



## The Golf (19/2/14)

@Matthee that triple twist 30g what size inner diameter how many wraps?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (19/2/14)

The Golf said:


> @Matthee that triple twist 30g what size inner diameter how many wraps?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


1.5 mm ID. Think were about 8 wraps, but not sure.


----------



## CraftyZA (19/2/14)

Unfortunatly I was not able to do a video on the ithaka & gg build. Cant find a virus free, free webcam application. Also left my 1mm sillica at the office.
So for now, i did a very basic setup.













So vaping some Gambit.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RIEFY (19/2/14)

playing around with the reo again twisted 30g 12 wraps 1.5mm ID 1.3ohms vapes beautifully





nice and even glow





And vaping like a champ






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (20/2/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> playing around with the reo again twisted 30g 12 wraps 1.5mm ID 1.3ohms vapes beautifully
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That glow looks awesome! great stuff!
I haven't twisted 30g yet. The 30g i've got I think is actually 28g. When I check the thicknesses with my vernier, it looks wrong. My 26g is also 27g. Dunno.


----------



## Rex Smit (20/2/14)

Need some help. I am looking for sone 30g wire. I have a rocket rba and have been coiling with 28g(too many wraps) and 32g(not enough wraps). But cant find a reseller with 30g. Does any one have some spare?

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee (20/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Need some help. I am looking for sone 30g wire. I have a rocket rba and have been coiling with 28g(too many wraps) and 32g(not enough wraps). But cant find a reseller with 30g. Does any one have some spare?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


Where u bases?

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Rex Smit (20/2/14)

Centurion

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/14)

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/RBA/Kanthal-resistance-wire/kanthal-a1-30

call @Melinda


----------



## Rex Smit (20/2/14)

Yes. They don't have any. That is where I bought the 28g and 32g

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Need some help. I am looking for sone 30g wire. I have a rocket rba and have been coiling with 28g(too many wraps) and 32g(not enough wraps). But cant find a reseller with 30g. Does any one have some spare?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk



We have @Rex

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (20/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Unfortunatly I was not able to do a video on the ithaka & gg build. Cant find a virus free, free webcam application. Also left my 1mm sillica at the office.
> So for now, i did a very basic setup.
> 
> 
> ...


And, hop was the vape on the basic setup?


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/2/14)

So my fingers were itching when I got home and decided to try my hand at a dual coil after my lesson with @Zegee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee (20/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> So my fingers were itching when I got home and decided to try my hand at a dual coil after my lesson with @Zegee
> 
> 
> View attachment 1466
> View attachment 1467


ur pics not loading 
but you say that bug has bitten I just finished a dual coil 30g build 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/2/14)

Zegee said:


> ur pics not loading
> but you say that bug has bitten I just finished a dual coil 30g build
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine












Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/2/14)

Dafuq... it when I post from tapatalk but not from pc ? @Gizmo any advice ???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (20/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


those are beauties 
proud of u man 

sure she vapes like a beast

u must come build me coils rather 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (20/2/14)

First vape coil ever build:
28G Kanthal 1.3 Ohm (8 turns) / placed diagonally 1.7mm above air hole / cooked some of the wife's cotton




First Tried on eVic, but it looks k@#! I wanted to grind off the standard eVic top ring, but decided against that.




Received Nemesis chinese clone today and fit the hence chinese cloned KF Lite. It not only looks better, but also vapes 100% better. The coil & wicking was quick and easy, but sorting out the annoying whistle took about 10 minutes - on next refill I will drill out the horizontal air hole and see if it gives me more" airyness" without a whistle. No leaks or flooding so far and best of all I can taste the nuances in the liquid for the very 1'st time.

This "sommer" look and vape pro - I'm SUCKING DIESEL MAN!




Can't wait to give the Ithaka coil & wick build a go.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/2/14)

Zegee said:


> those are beauties
> proud of u man
> 
> sure she vapes like a beast
> ...



Thank you Master. I'll give it a shot lol, ja I coughed on the first puff hey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/2/14)

johanct said:


> First vape coil ever build:
> 28G Kanthal 1.3 Ohm (8 turns) / placed diagonally 1.7mm above air hole / cooked some of the wife's cotton
> 
> View attachment 1464
> ...



Nice one dude.


----------



## Zegee (20/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thank you Master. I'll give it a shot lol, ja I coughed on the first puff hey.


Lmao u must try vertical coils 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre (20/2/14)

johanct said:


> First vape coil ever build:
> 28G Kanthal 1.3 Ohm (8 turns) / placed diagonally 1.7mm above air hole / cooked some of the wife's cotton
> 
> View attachment 1464
> ...


That is a brilliant first coil. Looks like stainless steel - so shiny. Did you pulse the coil before wicking?


----------



## johan (20/2/14)

Zegee I will definitely try every possible position (vertical / doggy / donkey etc) until I get the best vape.


----------



## Andre (20/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> So my fingers were itching when I got home and decided to try my hand at a dual coil after my lesson with @Zegee
> 
> 
> View attachment 1466
> View attachment 1467


Those are exceptionally well done, sir. You had a very good teacher. He can now become known as a Coil Master.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (20/2/14)

Matthee said:


> That is a brilliant first coil. Looks like stainless steel - so shiny. Did you pulse the coil before wicking?



Yes first burn the living daylights out of it with my old Zippo and then used my bench power supply to get the coils as close as possible - the 28G Kanthal measured differently from specs I saw on the internet, so it might be something else, I really don't know. Did pulse it on the Nemesis to make sure it burns from the inside-out (as every tom-****-and-harry shows on their videos).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (20/2/14)

johanct said:


> Yes first burn the living daylights out of it with my old Zippo and then used my bench power supply to get the coils as close as possible - the 28G Kanthal measured differently from specs I saw on the internet, so it might be something else, I really don't know. Did pulse it on the Nemesis to make sure it burns from the inside-out (as every tom-****-and-harry shows on their videos).


Yeah, looks more like nichrome to me. "Bench power supply to get the coils as close as possible" - never heard that done before, but always like to find easier ways to do things. Not that I know what that means (very untech me), maybe you will give us a pic when you do it next?


----------



## johan (20/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Yeah, looks more like nichrome to me. "Bench power supply to get the coils as close as possible" - never heard that done before, but always like to find easier ways to do things. Not that I know what that means (very untech me), maybe you will give us a pic when you do it next?



Apologies; a bench power supply is something our electronic guys use on a daily basis. It is just a variable power supply (0 to 60V) and with variable current control (0 to 10A), thus I can adjust voltage as well as amps. I basically heat up the coil with this instead of wasting battery energy, but at 100W.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (20/2/14)

johanct said:


> Apologies; a bench power supply is something our electronic guys use on a daily basis. It is just a variable power supply (0 to 60V) and with variable current control (0 to 10A), thus I can adjust voltage as well as amps. I basically heat up the coil with this instead of wasting battery energy, but at 100W.


Thanks. Think I understand. So you heat with that, then press together to get wraps as close together as possible. You have an unfair advantage over us non-electronic peeps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (20/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Thanks. Think I understand. So you heat with that, then press together to get wraps as close together as possible. You have an unfair advantage over us non-electronic peeps!



No not really, maybe the tools, but I have still a hell-of-a-lot to learn from you guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (20/2/14)

@johanct I'm helping my younger brother to build his own bench PSU. He is becoming a plc engineer. The one we are building only goes to 35v
That 60v PSU of your's... How many amps can you pull on that. I'm still trying to design a cheap variable for my old man (who is a knife maker) to anodize titanium. It needs to go to 150v and cope with the load caused by "short" in electrolyte type solution. I'm thinking 10-15 amps. 
So far i thinks a variac with high current bridge and 4 x 10k mf caps will be cheapest. Still hoping for cheaper solution.


----------



## johan (20/2/14)

A variac (150V x 15A = 2,25kW!) is an expensive solution - didn't know titanium etching needs so much power, stainless steel and other alloys you can etch with less than 30V @ 3A. You can always series connect psu's with protection diodes. Say 3 x 48V / 750W Meanwell Switch Mode PSU's.


----------



## CraftyZA (20/2/14)

Matthee said:


> And, hop was the vape on the basic setup?


The real thing is a little different to the clone in some areas
It has plenty th, but taste lacks a bit. I'm thinking the rebuildable part was to deep, which made the chamber larger than it should have been.
As for the device it self... Damn it feels good in the hand. Nice weight to it. And thick. Fits a "boer seun" hand quite nicely. All my other mods suddenly feels abnormally thin. That day where we share a drink, you can try it while I sample the REO.  just tried 0.8 ohm. Will do 0.8 ohm again on smaller chamber. After that i can either go 1ohm duel coil, or 0.6 on triple coil. The large chamber will cool the 0.6 ohm to tame it a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (20/2/14)

@CraftyZA where are your reo pics?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraftyZA (20/2/14)

Nope. No reo pics... I've got pics of the real just gg and gg ithaka 
Trumps the reo in my opinion, untill the day I'm proven wrong ;p


----------



## Andre (20/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Nope. No reo pics... I've got pics of the real just gg and gg ithaka
> Trumps the reo in my opinion, untill the day I'm proven wrong ;p


Will be the day we are going to share that drink or sooner if TylerD gets hold of you!.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (21/2/14)

Just a quick question - how long do the coils last that you guys build? Is it a sort of once off build with a dryburn and wick replacement every now and then or is it something you continually have to replace?


----------



## TylerD (21/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Just a quick question - how long do the coils last that you guys build? Is it a sort of once off build with a dryburn and wick replacement every now and then or is it something you continually have to replace?


Once off, if you can keep to the same coil. Lasts for ever. Haven't had something happen to my coils.
Just dry burn, re-wick and go. Much cheaper than the coils one buy.


----------



## RIEFY (21/2/14)

I rebuild at least once a week however you could go longer 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (21/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Just a quick question - how long do the coils last that you guys build? Is it a sort of once off build with a dryburn and wick replacement every now and then or is it something you continually have to replace?


Yeah, they can last a long time. Guess about 2 to 3 months on average. Longest I have kept a coil was 1 month. Once you get into coil building you get withdrawal symptoms if you do not build one from time to time. And there is just nothing that beats the vape on a fresh coil and wick!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Zegee (21/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Just a quick question - how long do the coils last that you guys build? Is it a sort of once off build with a dryburn and wick replacement every now and then or is it something you continually have to replace?


I'm not normal so I rebuild a lot however I love my kayfun chimney and just clean that haven't changed it yet 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## vaalboy (21/2/14)

Thanks for the feeback guys - This is something I'm going to have to try in the near future. My zamx that pushes 15W should be ok then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (21/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks for the feeback guys - This is something I'm going to have to try in the near future. My zamx that pushes 15W should be ok then?


Jip, should work fine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spiri (22/2/14)

@vaalboy, I mount my Kayfun with 2 ohm coil on the Zmax V5 @ 9.5 - 10 watts. It vapes beautifully, loads of vapour and flavour, you won't be disappointed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/2/14)

I wonder how many coil builders are running their rigs on electronic mods like a SVD/Vamo etc versus a Mech Mod? 

Seems to me there are more electronic mods than I thought there'd be.


----------



## Tornalca (22/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> I wonder how many coil builders are running their rigs on electronic mods like a SVD/Vamo etc versus a Mech Mod?
> 
> Seems to me there are more electronic mods than I thought there'd be.



Kayfun runs like a dream on SVD. 1.4 ohm at 14 watts. I have a Mech Mod and another Kayfun on the way but I can't imagine that it could be that much of a difference. I could stand corrected. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (22/2/14)

The only difference is battery life; the mech mods beat the electronic mods, although by a very small margin.


----------



## Silver (22/2/14)

Thanks @Tornalca 

I dont have any experience with this, but I suppose the difference comes at lower ohms, approaching 1 ohm and below.

At your set up, using ohms law, I calculate the current is 2.67 amps. Wonder what the current limit is on the SVD? I thought I saw somewhere it was 3 amps. Must be.

So I suppose at that power and resistance level, its fine. 

Just curious.


----------



## Tornalca (22/2/14)

johanct said:


> The only difference is battery life; the mech mods beat the electronic mods, although by a very small margin.



And obviously the ability to go sub ohm. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornalca (22/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Thanks @Tornalca
> 
> I dont have any experience with this, but I suppose the difference comes at lower ohms, approaching 1 ohm and below.
> 
> ...



Answer to the question. 

https://m.facebook.com/Innokin.Technology/posts/452160988188752

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (22/2/14)

While I have tried one or two sub-ohm setups at vape meets, I haven't properly played with them. 

I am wondering if the throat hit and flavour is worth the "cost" in terms of reduced battery life and much higher juice consumption. I can understand the cloud production but that's not necessary for me.

Anyone out there that has experimented properly with sub-ohms and then gone back to higher ohmage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (22/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> While I have tried one or two sub-ohm setups at vape meets, I haven't properly played with them.
> 
> I am wondering if the throat hit and flavour is worth the "cost" in terms of reduced battery life and much higher juice consumption. I can understand the cloud production but that's not necessary for me.
> 
> Anyone out there that has experimented properly with sub-ohms and then gone back to higher ohmage?



At this stage I get enough flavour and throat hit and clouds. I don't really see the need but will give it a go when the goods arrive. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> Answer to the question.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/Innokin.Technology/posts/452160988188752
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Thanks - its the pulsing it does which confuses the issue  
As long as it vapes nicely, I suppose that's all that counts.

I further suppose the nice thing about electronic mods is that they are safer. So if you connect up some dangerously low ohm coil, you should, in theory, be protected.


----------



## Tornalca (22/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Thanks - its the pulsing it does which confuses the issue
> As long as it vapes nicely, I suppose that's all that counts.
> 
> I further suppose the nice thing about electronic mods is that they are safer. So if you connect up some dangerously low ohm coil, you should, in theory, be protected.



My SVD does not fire below 1.1ohm.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiri (22/2/14)

My current setup (Kayfun 2 ohm @ 9.5 watts) lasts me from 08:00 in the mornig till about 21:00 at night with heavy vaping. The current load is at 2.2 Amps. I believe the Zmax v5 is capable of 5 Amps but I have not yet pushed it beyond 2.7 A. 
I have at many occasions vaped on sub ohm coils mounted on mechanical mods and feel no need to convert. Flavour and vapour wise im content that im not missing out. The only reason I would consider converting is size, and of course aesthetics.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (22/2/14)

I run my Kayfun and Russian on electronic mods and they perform beautifully for certain juices that do not like high heat - mostly fuit juices and, strangely enough, VM's banana cream. But other juices perform best at high heat (NET tobaccos, desserts like Bowden's Mate) where you cannot beat a well set up mechanical mod and rba for flavour, vapour and throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/2/14)

I don't own an electronic mod. I had an SVD to play with for a week and thought it was a fantastic piece of kit, still do. A mech came up for sale in the classifieds for a really good price including a trident RDA and I grabbed it. Since then I found my happy place to be 0.9 to 1.1 ohm coils and an electronic mod does not like those numbers. I was still considering getting a SVD but got gifted another mech and Aqua RBA which I have just finished fixing and rebuilding. Again happy place is 1.0 ohm flat. Then, lol, there is another mech and Aqua on the way. 

Maybe at a later stage I'll look at getting an electronic but right now I'm a happy boy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (22/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I don't own an electronic mod. I had an SVD to play with for a week and thought it was a fantastic piece of kit, still do. A mech came up for sale in the classifieds for a really good price including a trident RDA and I grabbed it. Since then I found my happy place to be 0.9 to 1.1 ohm coils and an electronic mod does not like those numbers. I was still considering getting a SVD but got gifted another mech and Aqua RBA which I have just finished fixing and rebuilding. Again happy place is 1.0 ohm flat. Then, lol, there is another mech and Aqua on the way.
> 
> Maybe at a later stage I'll look at getting an electronic but right now I'm a happy boy.


How much e-juice can you put into the Aqua? Got one I'm still eyeing to build.


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/2/14)

Matthee said:


> How much e-juice can you put into the Aqua? Got one I'm still eyeing to build.



Didn't measure yet still playing but it doesn't hold to much for a RBA. Some reviews say about 3ml. I killed a tank and 350 batt in 2-3 hours.
Its a decent vape though makes nice clouds. rebuilt 4 times this afternoon to get it right. Fiddly getting the coils tightened up. But a pro like you will get ti going in no time flat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/2/14)

Took pics of the build but they were shocking having a bad camera day only this one is decent.
Its a 2mm ID 30g kanthal 7wraps each 1 ohm dual coil. with cotton.


----------



## Andre (22/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Took pics of the build but they were shocking having a bad camera day only this one is decent.
> Its a 2mm ID 30g kanthal 7wraps each 1 ohm dual coil. with cotton.
> 
> View attachment 1517


Thanks @Gazzacpt. Looks fiddly to build, but will give it a go some time.


----------



## Andre (22/2/14)

Decided to give the Aqua a go. Use 28g Kanthal, 11 wraps for each coil on a 1.5 mm ID mandrel. Came out at 0.78 ohms.





Much easier build than I anticipated for the dual coils. Enough space to twist the wire right around each post. This keeps it in place. Repeat with the second coil and fasten the thumb screws.








Love those deep grooves. Just juice up the wick a bit and stick them in there, no danger of catching when screwing the chimney on and on precisely the best place for wicking effectively. I used 2 mm silica (1 mm doubled up and pulled through with dental floss).




Vapes like a champion on the Magneto. Pity it only takes 1.5 mm juice.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Decided to give the Aqua a go. Use 28g Kanthal, 11 wraps for each coil on a 1.5 mm ID mandrel. Came out at 0.78 ohms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See knew you would sort it out. You sure about the 1.5ml? Looks like more. I'll be glad if its 1.5 means my juice consumption isn't so bad. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (22/2/14)

Wow - impressive @Matthee - and you say you are not experienced at these things  LOL yeah right! I think you need to fly up to our next JHB vape meet to give us a few tips

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> See knew you would sort it out. You sure about the 1.5ml? Looks like more. I'll be glad if its 1.5 means my juice consumption isn't so bad.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Yes, on your advice filled it with 2 ml, but then gurgled a lot and leaked a bit. Then checked several Google references - all say 1.5 ml. Better vape than the Kayfun/Russian for me - ultra efficient wicking imo. Air control very convenient.


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, on your advice filled it with 2 ml, but then gurgled a lot and leaked a bit. Then checked several Google references - all say 1.5 ml. Better vape than the Kayfun/Russian for me - ultra efficient wicking imo. Air control very convenient.



Cool noticed a bit of gurgling and turned the fluid control to as closed as possible sorted that out no dry hits so far and loads of vapour. I still have that feeling that I can get it better but that my OCD. Don't own a kayfun to compare this to but vaped one and I do like this a bit better. Maybe I'm biased 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunRam (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> I wonder how many coil builders are running their rigs on electronic mods like a SVD/Vamo etc versus a Mech Mod?
> 
> Seems to me there are more electronic mods than I thought there'd be.


You must remember, mechs only became a popular trend last year. 2013 was known as the year of the mech. Before that, mechs was frowned upon due to safety issues, but newer generation batteries changed all that. So before last year, to a large extend, your only choice was regulated mods. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (23/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> Kayfun runs like a dream on SVD. 1.4 ohm at 14 watts. I have a Mech Mod and another Kayfun on the way but I can't imagine that it could be that much of a difference. I could stand corrected.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


To me, the biggest benefit of a mech, is the sleek looks, but more importantly I get about 25% beter battery life in mechs, compared to regulated mods running the same set up. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

Thanks @SunRam. I appreciate the comments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/2/14)

Rewicked the Aqua again this morning and finally got some good pics.




Mr @Matthee how did you get this thing to behave with silica I tried but had to go back to cotton. It leaked and gurgled with silica and I got dry hits I must be doing something wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Rewicked the Aqua again this morning and finally got some good pics.
> 
> View attachment 1522
> 
> ...


What is the ID on those coils? Size of the silica you used? How do you fill?


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/2/14)

Matthee said:


> What is the ID on those coils? Size of the silica you used? How do you fill?



2mm ID
2.5mm silica
Closed liquid flow control closed airflow control, filled up to just below the threads, 2ml on the button. Replaced top cap opened airflow control.

No leaks on filling but half a tank in it started, not much but a little bit through the airholes. Almost done with the tank I have now with cotton and still no leaks.


----------



## Andre (23/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> 2mm ID
> 2.5mm silica
> Closed liquid flow control closed airflow control, filled up to just below the threads, 2ml on the button. Replaced top cap opened airflow control.
> 
> No leaks on filling but half a tank in it started, not much but a little bit through the airholes. Almost done with the tank I have now with cotton and still no leaks.


Did not know it has a liquid flow control - where is that? Seems to me you did everything right. Did you invert before opening the air flow control?


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Did not know it has a liquid flow control - where is that? Seems to me you did everything right. Did you invert before opening the air flow control?



Its the chamber cup. You can turn the bit the driptip fits into to expose a bit more wick. Don't know if its called liquid flow control but opening it a little prevented the harsher dry hits I was getting on the silica.

Edit: no didn't invert will try that.


----------



## Andre (23/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Its the chamber cup. You can turn the bit the driptip fits into to expose a bit more wick. Don't know if its called liquid flow control but opening it a little prevented the harsher dry hits I was getting on the silica.


Thanks. Yes, that ring with the indentations is the liquid flow control. Just watched the first part of a video showing how to easily fill from the bottom to prevent gurgling:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Thanks. Yes, that ring with the indentations is the liquid flow control. Just watched the first part of a video showing how to easily fill from the bottom to prevent gurgling:




Thank you Sir nice find seems so much simpler definitely going to try that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thank you Sir nice find seems so much simpler definitely going to try that.


Tried that bottom filling, @Gazzacpt. Works a charm, no gurgling and no flooding. Put 2 ml in there. The Aqua's vape really is amazing.


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Tried that bottom filling, @Gazzacpt. Works a charm, no gurgling and no flooding. Put 2 ml in there. The Aqua's vape really is amazing.



Just filled up using that method to so much better and yeah it does vape like a champ almost gives my trident a run. Dankie oom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (23/2/14)

Wow!!! Video busy uploading. Gonna aim fir bed now/
Quad coil build in ithaka on just jj
Plumes of vapour. Even more taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (24/2/14)

Please excuse the bad quality.
Ithaka in action

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

Super stuff @CraftyZA. So happy for you. Loved the look on your face after each drag. Thats crafty nirvana!


----------



## TylerD (24/2/14)

Awesome @CraftyZA ! Love it!


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

Thanks @CraftyZA I finally understand Dripping... it looks like a lot of work for a vape but I guess there are flavour advantages to this system?


----------



## Gizmo (24/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Please excuse the bad quality.
> Ithaka in action




Damn that thing is chucking the vapor.


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Please excuse the bad quality.
> Ithaka in action




Congrats on building your very own industrial fog machine  looks like you found your happy place. Awesome stuff dude.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (24/2/14)

Clouds, clouds, clouds of flavour. Awesome @CraftyZA. I would like to see a close up picture of those quad coils - impressive. Looks like one can really fine tune the Ithaka to one's liking.


----------



## Andre (24/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @CraftyZA I finally understand Dripping... it looks like a lot of work for a vape but I guess there are flavour advantages to this system?


That thing is a dripper or can be a tank system. Nice flexibility. However, not for untechs like me. You have to know what you are doing. Certainly not a system I would recommend for a beginner - takes resistance and non-resistance wire. But the Ithaka fans swear nothing beats it once you know how to set it up properly.


----------



## CraftyZA (24/2/14)

Yeah, I like to drip a little before I close it up. That way you can quickly change something if you are not happy. It also serves to prime the system.
@Matthee, I will try to do an HD video of the next build. Last night I used the laptop camera that was built in, in my study with blown light. If I can't do a proper video, I will at least take some macro pics with my slr cam.
This one was configured in an X pattern with wick as separators between the coils.
The next one I'm going to do is more like |X| with 2 coils parallel, and an X in the center over the air hole. One thing I can say is that this is wick intensive. I think I've used about 15 - 20cm of silica on that build. (Not counting the 20 odd cm that I wrote off on my 1st try.)
Doing this with ekwool will be awesome, but might get pricey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (24/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Super stuff @CraftyZA. So happy for you. Loved the look on your face after each drag. Thats crafty nirvana!


Well I've never tasted cat like this. I must add: it has steeped for about 2.5 months. Gave a 10ml to my wife, and forgot about it. So seeing as she never touched it, i took it upon myself to prevent wasting. The caramel moved into the front with the tobacco and apple standing close behind.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza (26/2/14)

8/9 wraps 28g on 2mm, cotton wick on the kayfun 





Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (26/2/14)

thekeeperza said:


> 8/9 wraps 28g on 2mm, cotton wick on the kayfun
> View attachment 1583
> 
> View attachment 1584
> ...


Nothing to question about that coil, Sir. Looks great. How is the vape?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (26/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Nothing to question about that coil, Sir. Looks great. How is the vape?


Awesome. Great flavour and TH and nice vapour. Luke warm vape.
Very happy with this coil.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (26/2/14)

8 wraps 28g kanthal 1.5 ohms. Doesnt look great but vapes much better than the clearomizers ive been using. And this is my first build.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gizmo (26/2/14)

Kayfun kayfun soo good

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (26/2/14)

AndreFerreira said:


> 8 wraps 28g kanthal 1.5 ohms. Doesnt look great but vapes much better than the clearomizers ive been using. And this is my first build.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


That looks great for a first coil. You will be having many dripping sessions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (27/2/14)

Matthee said:


> That looks great for a first coil. You will be having many dripping sessions.


Thanks Mathee, Im enjoying it tremendously, is slowly but surely becoming more a hobby than an addiction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/2/14)

Awesome looking coil and wick - I like the symmetry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (27/2/14)

Nice coil @AndreFerreira . Enjoy the dripping!


----------



## Silver (27/2/14)

thekeeperza said:


> 8/9 wraps 28g on 2mm, cotton wick on the kayfun
> View attachment 1583
> 
> View attachment 1584
> ...



That is a superb looking coil!! 

How did you get it so close together and so neat? Tweezers? Are you using a jig to wind it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (27/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> That is a superb looking coil!!
> 
> How did you get it so close together and so neat? Tweezers? Are you using a jig to wind it?


Torched the kanthal before wrapping and then just wrapped on a 2mm drill bit keeping the wraps as close together as possible. Once the coil is mounted fire, squeeze, repeat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/2/14)

AndreFerreira said:


> 8 wraps 28g kanthal 1.5 ohms. Doesnt look great but vapes much better than the clearomizers ive been using. And this is my first build.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2



Well done on your first coil @AndreFerreira ! 
Enjoy!
What dripper is that? Is it the IGO-L?


----------



## Silver (27/2/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Torched the kanthal before wrapping and then just wrapped on a 2mm drill bit keeping the wraps as close together as possible. Once the coil is mounted fire, squeeze, repeat.



Ok great. Thats impressive. 

Can I ask, did you hold the drill bit with one hand while wrapping the wire around it? Or did you have some other way of securing the drill bit?

Also, what does torching the Kanthal do? I see guys in videos doing that and i even have a little torch but havent used it yet. Does it improve the coil wrapping or the vape? Or both?

Finally, are you using tweezers to squeeze? Or long nose pliers?

Sorry for all the questions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (27/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Well done on your first coil @AndreFerreira !
> Enjoy!
> What dripper is that? Is it the IGO-L?


Thanx @Silver1 , yes it is an Igo-L.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (27/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Ok great. Thats impressive.
> 
> Can I ask, did you hold the drill bit with one hand while wrapping the wire around it? Or did you have some other way of securing the drill bit?
> 
> ...


No problem @Silver1 happy to help.
I just hold the drill bit in one hand and wrap.
I believe that torching anneals the kanthal making it a bit softer and easier to wrap, especially on smaller diameters. Don't think it does anything for the vape.
I use a pair of feeding tweezers which works well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (27/2/14)

thekeeperza said:


> No problem @Silver1 happy to help.
> I just hold the drill bit in one hand and wrap.
> I believe that torching anneals the kanthal making it a bit softer and easier to wrap, especially on smaller diameters. Don't think it does anything for the vape.
> I use a pair of feeding tweezers which works well.
> View attachment 1587



A few guys on the tube have stated that torching it also helps to sterilise the wire as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (27/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> A few guys on the tube have stated that torching it also helps to sterilise the wire as well.


That does make sense as there may be residues from manufacture.


----------



## Silver (27/2/14)

Ok thanks guys. Was keen to use my little butane torch but actually forgot to do that. Will try it next time.


----------



## Riaz (27/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Ok thanks guys. Was keen to use my little butane torch but actually forgot to do that. Will try it next time.



where did you get ur torch from?

ive been looking for one.


----------



## Silver (27/2/14)

Got mine from Cape Union Mart. But there are quite a few other places too


----------



## Riaz (27/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Got mine from Cape Union Mart. But there are quite a few other places too



thanks, will check there


----------



## RIEFY (27/2/14)

china town brother bought mine a year ago still working

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (27/2/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> china town brother bought mine a year ago still working
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



shot bro, will check them out


----------



## Silver (27/2/14)

I think mine was about R120
It wasnt the biggest one. About the size of your hand. Quite basic. Has a lock ring on the top and a cover for the nozzle. Refillable at the bottom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (27/2/14)

Hey guys,

So I had a few old evod coils laying around and decided to try my hand at just re-wicking them as means to get myself into modding.

My set up is a mPT2 clone known as a rev tank from vapeMOB on an ego 1300mah vv running at 3.8v with a 1.8ohm coil.

My owe my, first off the build quality of the coil in the evod coil is really cheaply done. But I managed to re-wick it with some organic cotton wool I got from Dischem. I did not boil the cotton wool as I was eager to see if I can do it and try the vape, I have subsequently boiled some cotton wool and it is currently drying.

So how was the vape, man it makes a difference over silica. The throat hit is more pronounced and I seem to hit my satisfaction point sooner than with a standard evod coil. The flavour on the way in has enhanced but have not noticed a difference on the exhale. I am very keen to try it again with my boiled cotton wool.

All in all a very positive experience and something I would do on a regular basis. Now I am keen and ready to try my hand at recoiling an evod coil, just need to get my hands on some kanthol.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## The Golf (27/2/14)

Torching does nothing for the vape. What it does do is sterilise the wire, but more importantly it helps the wire hold its shape. So when you wrapping it holds the coil shape better. When you test firing after its mounted, what you doing is heating the coil red hot then squeezing the coils together and it should hold its shape, if its not wound tight enough. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

Hey guys,

So as promised a comparison between raw organic cotton and boiled organic cotton

*My setup is as follows:*
Standard 1.8ohm evod
Ego VV running at 3.8vv
mPT2 running Juicy Vapor French Vanilla Custard - 40/60 PG/VG mix with 9mg nic
The control for the research done was the above mentioned setup with the standard silca wick provided in the coil upon purchase

*Comparison Criteria:*
_1) Absorption of juice by Cotton_
- Raw cotton definitely absorbs the ejuice faster and draws in a lot more juice when compared to that of the boiled cotton - Raw cotton wicks better than the boiled cotton

_2) Throat Hit_
- The raw cotton and boiled cotton seems to provide the same throat hit and level of satisfaction is reach in both cases with the same amount of puffs

_3) Vapour Production_
- The raw cotton definitely produces noticeably more vapour as to that of the boiled cotton. The vapour production of the raw cotton i would say is equal to 1.5 that of the boiled cotton

_4) Flavour_
- The flavour produced by the raw cotton is more than the flavour of the boiled cotton. The flavour in my opinion is double that of the flavour of the boiled cotton.
- Neither cotton has left an after taste in my mouth but I must admit that with the raw cotton the custard is a bit more pronounced and I get the creaminess better of the juice through the raw cotton than that of the boiled cotton

*Conclusion:*
It is through my personal observation that the raw organic cotton is the better route when compared to that of the boiled cotton. If I were to put an order of preference (from most preferred to least preferred) it would be as followed: 1) Raw Cotton, 2) Boiled Cotton and 3) standard Silica wick (which comes in the evod coil). Using cotton has given more satisfaction in fewer puffs both in terms of flavour and throat hit with the raw cotton providing the most euphoria from vaping. For me raw cotton gets me closer and faster to Nirvana than what the boiled cotton does.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (28/2/14)

Best review I've read on this forum - you get my:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So as promised a comparison between raw organic cotton and boiled organic cotton
> 
> ...



Thats quite a good review. Did you find the evod leaked a bit with cotton wick? I always had that problem to much cotton, dry hits. To little cotton leaks. Finding a happy medium was a pita.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

johanct said:


> Best review I've read on this forum - you get my:
> 
> View attachment 1629



Thanks man, appreciate it.


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thats quite a good review. Did you find the evod leaked a bit with cotton wick? I always had that problem to much cotton, dry hits. To little cotton leaks. Finding a happy medium was a pita.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



I have not yet had an issue with leaking. What I like about the raw cotton is that because it is more absorbent it tends to swell quite nicely. With using cotton, when you replace the post make sure that there is no gap between the post and where the wick exits the bowl of the coil. A few primer puffs lets me know if there is chance of a leak or not are needed when the coil is place back into the clearo but that is a once off thing when you change the cotton (if you are puffing air then the wick is perfect, if you hear juice being sucked in then there is too little wick). Dry burn is more likely to occur if the coil is in any way covered by cotton, ensuring that the wick is visible with the post off prevents the issue of dry hits.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (28/2/14)

Great review, thank you for the trouble, @BhavZ. Have a sneaky suspicion the boiling partly breaks down the fibers in the cotton, leading to your results. I have always boiled my cotton for in raw format it had an ugly industrial taste to me. However, found that my cotton wicks did not last long and had the tendency to break up. This made me wary of cotton, frequently abandoning it as a wicking material. Following your review I think the answer is that this is probably because of the boiling process. Will test this when I next wick.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BhavZ (1/3/14)

Hey guys,

So a big thank you to @Cape vaping supplies for allowing me to purchase some 28g kanthal on a Saturday morning.

Built my first coil, 10 wraps and came out at 1.5ohms in an evod housing:





There was a bit of a kink in the kanthal which I couldnt straighten but still vapes like a beast.??

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (1/3/14)

Looks stunning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/3/14)

johanct said:


> Looks stunning!



Thanks man, was a lot easier than I thought it would be

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So a big thank you to @Cape vaping supplies for allowing me to purchase some 28g kanthal on a Saturday morning.
> 
> ...



Thats looking very good dude.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (1/3/14)

@BhavZ looks very good. Well done


----------



## BhavZ (1/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> @BhavZ looks very good. Well done


Thanks..

So been spending the day building coils trying to get my skill level up, so I noticed that with 28g, 6 wraps gets me 1ohm. 8 wraps gets me 1.3ohms and 12 wraps gets me 1.5ohms

I noticed that with getting better at wrapping (wrapping tighter) I need more wraps to get higher ohms, my first coil was done with 1o wraps loosely wrapped to get 1.5ohms and now I need 12 wraps to get 1.5ohms

Could also be the length of the kanthal I am using each time as I do it by eye and not using an exact measurement.


----------



## johan (1/3/14)

..... and the diameter of your wrap.


----------



## BhavZ (1/3/14)

johanct said:


> ..... and the diameter of your wrap.



Forgot about that, but in the case of today I was using the same screw driver to wrap on but now that I think about it, the tighter the wrap the smaller the diameter..

Shot for the heads up @johanct


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So a big thank you to @Cape vaping supplies for allowing me to purchase some 28g kanthal on a Saturday morning.
> 
> ...


To get rid of a kink in kanthal . Grab a screw driver place wire over shaft place thumb over wire holding wire down and pull wire through . Kink gone .. ta da 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> To get rid of a kink in kanthal . Grab a screw driver place wire over shaft place thumb over wire holding wire down and pull wire through . Kink gone .. ta da
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Shot dude for the tip, will definitely give that a try


----------



## Silver (1/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So as promised a comparison between raw organic cotton and boiled organic cotton
> 
> ...




Fantastic comparison @BhavZ !! Well written and laid out
And thanks for sharing your findings. I found it most useful.
All the best and enjoy the vape

And, great 1st coil!


----------



## BhavZ (1/3/14)

Silver1 said:


> Fantastic comparison @BhavZ !! Well written and laid out
> And thanks for sharing your findings. I found it most useful.
> All the best and enjoy the vape
> 
> And, great 1st coil!


Thanks man, appreciate it


----------



## Silver (1/3/14)

How did you rewick the evod coil with cotton if i may ask? 
I mean before you built your own coil
Did you just pull out the silica? Then how did you get the cotton in?


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/3/14)

Decided to re work the kraken as everyone said it was hitting like a beast . So I have given it a single 1.5a coil from 26g kanthal on a 2.4 mm drill bit and tried some eco and some cotton as a drip . To test the joose box samples .






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/3/14)

Silver1 said:


> How did you rewick the evod coil with cotton if i may ask?
> I mean before you built your own coil
> Did you just pull out the silica? Then how did you get the cotton in?


I took a sharp nose tweezer and pulled the silica out. Then I took some cotton wool and twisted like one would to with a normal built coil, dipped the tip in some juice and made a point out of it then fed it through till it came out the other side of the coil then used the sharp nose tweezers again to pull it further through. When doing so I noticed that the coil started to bunch up so I used a flat nose precision screwdriver to space the coils again and boom rewicked coil..



I used the tips in this vid to rewick, jump to 6.31 to go straight to the point where he rewicks.

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (1/3/14)

@BhavZ yip...that is the video I followed as well. once u get the hang of it its all pretty simple with the Evod coiling and wicking. I found it more of a challenge to hit the right resistance. I wanted to do 2 off 1.5ohm coils, the other night, and ended up doing 3 oils each before it was right. 
Once you put the wick in and position the coil a bit deeper in the base (for the "top cap") it is difficult to redo the very same coil. i rather make another one up. 

with the tiny space in there its very important to have a neat coil, me thinks....??


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

Thanks for posting that video @BhavZ 

Wow, RipTripper makes it look so easy. I thought his video was excellent. The performance he got from a 1.8 ohm coil is amazing. But he was at 15 watts on a zmax. 

Just a few questions for you guys with experience rebuilding Protank/Evod coils

1. Rip Tripper takes out the rubber grommet. He was using a 50/50 juice. Do you guys do the same? I thought the rubber grommet was important for flooding and gurgling issues. 

2. How long does the cotton wick last? The whole point of doing this rebuild for me would be to get better performance out of my PT2Mini but also for it to last a while. If i have to rebuild or fiddle every day or two because of a worn out wick then that would irritate me. 

3. @Tom perhaps this question is directed at you. What coild resistance do you think one should aim for to use it on a vision Spinner? Not sure of the Spinner's max amps. 

Am really keen to try this out. Also makes me think of @SVS1000 's tutorial a while back.


----------



## BhavZ (2/3/14)

Silver1 said:


> Thanks for posting that video @BhavZ
> 
> Wow, RipTripper makes it look so easy. I thought his video was excellent. The performance he got from a 1.8 ohm coil is amazing. But he was at 15 watts on a zmax.
> 
> ...



1) I converted my rubber grommet into a washer, saw it somewhere on the forum - cant remember who but big thanks to that person. What I did was with the rubber grommet on the stem took a stanley knife and cut the lip off so that it looks like a disc. It still seals off the chimney from the juice but exposes the wick perfectly, I do it for both cotton wicks and standard silca wicks.

2) The thing with cotton is that you cant really wash it out so I firstly would change change my wick with every flavour change. I started changing wicks from silica to cotton in the week and got about 3 days out of it easy and the only reason I changed the wick after 3 days was because I wanted to change flavours. One thing to remember is that if you get just one dry hit you will need to change the cotton (so far I have not gotten a single dry hit)

3) In a few write-ups that I have read it is not safe to go below 1.3 ohms on an ego battery, the amp draw is too much and can damage the battery. Personally 1.3 0hms is a bit too low for an ADV setup for me, my sweet spot is definitely 1.5 ohms.

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

Many thanks @BhavZ. That does help a lot. Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (2/3/14)

Silver1 said:


> Many thanks @BhavZ. That does help a lot. Much appreciated!



Glad I could help


----------



## johan (2/3/14)

@BhavZ this should make a nice topic ".... my sweet spot is definitely 1.5 ohms" I assume everybody has a different sweet spot, however I see the 1.5 Ohms quite a lot on this forum. I personally prefer 1.3 Ohm as ADV and when I chill-out 0.7 Ohm


----------



## BhavZ (2/3/14)

johanct said:


> @BhavZ this should make a nice topic ".... my sweet spot is definitely 1.5 ohms" I assume everybody has a different sweet spot, however I see the 1.5 Ohms quite a lot on this forum. I personally prefer 1.3 Ohm as ADV and when I chill-out 0.7 Ohm


Thanks @johanct for the idea/suggestion

Have created a poll here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/what-is-your-sweet-spot-in-your-adv-setup.1107/


----------



## CraftyZA (2/3/14)

Ithaka quad coil setup
Check out this video on YouTube:




@Matthee, you wanted to see this?
Not my neatest. It works like a charm though.
The 2mm wick is too thick to make this work. Did it with 1mm. They wick a little slower. Next stop is to try with ekowool on duel coil. Mission is to get ekowool. @Derick,
@Gizmo (hint-hint)
Finished the tank of gambit, and now on a custard juice. Still a strong presence of the gambit between the custard.

Cant wait for those heather juices to be delivered. will tone them down to roughly 0.9 or 0.8 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (2/3/14)

Nice vid @CraftyZA - did I spot a Guinness in the background round the 0:47 mark?


----------



## CraftyZA (2/3/14)

johanct said:


> Nice vid @CraftyZA - did I spot a Guinness in the background round the 0:47 mark?


Spot on!! 
They say with vaping we need to keep the whistle wet all the time!!
My pineapple beer was a failure, so bought some of this. Will chat to you before i start my marula beer.


----------



## johan (2/3/14)

Just waiting for the temperature to drop a bit, then I'l start another Guinness / Murphy's clone home brew.


----------



## CraftyZA (2/3/14)

johanct said:


> Just waiting for the temperature to drop a bit, then I'l start another Guinness / Murphy's clone home brew.


I thought heat was ideal for yeast debelopment?


----------



## johan (2/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I thought heat was ideal for yeast debelopment?



Nooo! each type of yeast have a different temperature range & limit; most ale yeasts between 18C to max 25C, lager yeasts between 8C to max 13C - below the temperature threshold and yeast doesn't develop and above threshold and you get nasty off flavours. Black ales like stout (i.e Guinness) optimal temp 18C.


----------



## CraftyZA (2/3/14)

johanct said:


> Nooo! each type of yeast have a different temperature range & limit; most ale yeasts between 18C to max 25C, lager yeasts between 8C to max 13C - below the temperature threshold and yeast doesn't develop and above threshold and you get nasty off flavours. Black ales like stout (i.e Guinness) optimal temp 18C.


Oh wow. I just did what my old man used to do. So out of curiosity, fruit beers like marula or pineapple, what type of yeast would be in that? I'm hoping with the marula i can make something like chikoto that was available in the early 90's 
Around 4% of the good stuff is what i'm hoping for.


----------



## johan (2/3/14)

For fruit beers, normally our boere use instant dry yeast available off-the-shelf at Spar, Checkers etc, but if you really want to make a stunning fruit beer and consistent with every brew I can p.m you with contact detail where you can get proper beer yeasts. To calculate the final ABV % depends on the quantity of sugar you add to your brew. Next time I do a home brew, you must pop over and I show you all the essential detail.


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

Oh wow, just when i thought i was starting to get the hang of things regarding coils and vaping, you chaps start talking about yeast temperatures! Oh no

Lol, only kidding. Great to see other hobbies that require attention to detail and passion


----------



## johan (2/3/14)

Silver1 said:


> Oh wow, just when i thought i was starting to get the hang of things regarding coils and vaping, you chaps start talking about yeast temperatures! Oh no



Apologies @Silver1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (2/3/14)

Silver1 said:


> 1. Rip Tripper takes out the rubber grommet. He was using a 50/50 juice. Do you guys do the same? I thought the rubber grommet was important for flooding and gurgling issues.
> 
> 2. How long does the cotton wick last? The whole point of doing this rebuild for me would be to get better performance out of my PT2Mini but also for it to last a while. If i have to rebuild or fiddle every day or two because of a worn out wick then that would irritate me.
> 
> ...



1. nope, I did not make any changes to the original setup. I had no liquid flow issues whatsoever. Not one dry hit in a few weeks of usage.

2. I have 3 custom builds in operation. The first one I did the day after the vape meet, the second lot last week. i have not changed the cotton yet. if i change the cotton i will make a new coil as well. that was my philosophy behind that. however, I wash the coils in the Ultrasonic bath. No issue with the washed cotton.

3. I am using the Spinner only for the last few days, and I aimed for 1.5 ohms for the standard Evod batts. I wanted a better vape for those. 1.4 ohms works as well. will keep it that way for flexibility.


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

Thanks for the reply @Tom. So just to confirm then, you are still using the rubber grommet as is.

I will try one out and report back


----------



## Andre (2/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Ithaka quad coil setup
> Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks @CraftyZA. That space it tight! Kudos for being able to fit quad coils in there. Must kick a** at that resistance. HHV tobaccos does well at 0.8 ish for me.


----------



## CraftyZA (2/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Thanks @CraftyZA. That space it tight! Kudos for being able to fit quad coils in there. Must kick a** at that resistance. HHV tobaccos does well at 0.8 ish for me.


It is 0.4 ohm, but it is not as harsh as you will imagine. Air is wide open, and juice controll it about 50% open. Tons of flavour!! And not harsh at all!


----------



## Andre (2/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> It is 0.4 ohm, but it is not as harsh as you will imagine. Air is wide open, and juice controll it about 50% open. Tons of flavour!! And not harsh at all!


Oh, yes. I did not mean kick as in the harsh sense of the word. And 5P just loves high heat. Absolute Pin is just totally different and much better on dual coils at around 0.6 ohms, for example. But, yet to come across a "natural" fruit juice (without having cream of something sweet added) that can take heat much below 1.o ohms.


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

Ok, here goes, my second coil on the IGO-L dripper
Did it yesterday (Saturday)

I was aiming for 1.4 ohms based on suggestions from various folk. My previous one was 1.7 ohms.

What I did was use a smaller diameter screwdriver. I measured it - was approximately 1.5 mm. Also compared it to a 1.5mm drillbit and it looked identical. Did 9 wraps instead of 10.

Came out at exactly 1.40 ohms.

Wire - Kanthal 28g
ID: 1.5mm
Wraps: 9



Couldn't believe it - came out exactly where I wanted it. I thought I would have to do several attempts



Cotton wicked - all juiced up - ready to vape


*Verdict *
- I'm not so sure. Well, the positives are that it definitely *heats up a bit faster* than my old coil (1.7 ohm 2mm ID 10 wraps). I also have picked up maybe slightly more throat hit than before, but its probably my imagination
- On the negative side, the smaller 1.5mm diameter means I use a smaller piece of cotton. I have found the cotton *dries out quicker -* as I am sure it would, being less volume of cotton. 
- Also, may be my imagination again, but the flavour is not as flavoursome, slightly less, ever so slightly. I tried to position the coil similarly to my last build. Maybe a slight change in position is what I'm observing.

Strangely, I thought the 1.4 ohm would be quite a lot better, but actually I think I preferred the previous 1.7 ohm set up. I need to vape it more though and change cotton a few times to really make up my mind. But it's definitely not a major improvement to my old setup. If anything, a slight downgrade. 

All other variables are equal. Still on the SVD at 12.5 Watts. 5Pawns Bowdens Mate doing the honours.


----------



## Tom (2/3/14)

12.5 watts stays 12.5 watts on the SVD. it should make a bigger difference if you compare the 2 setups on the mech mods. there the resistance will influence the wattage drastically.
Did you put the airhole same position to the coil as previously, and is the coil in the same distance on the posts? that influences the TH and vapor production. btw, I am doing 2mm inner dia mostly, only in the Evod rebuilds I am doing 1.5mm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (2/3/14)

I think that with using a smaller ID the amount of wick going through the coil is less, thus less juice which could contribute to less flavour. Try building 2 coils, one at 1.7 and one at 1.3 but both need to have the same ID and then do a comparison.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

Tom said:


> 12.5 watts stays 12.5 watts on the SVD. it should make a bigger difference if you compare the 2 setups on the mech mods. there the resistance will influence the wattage drastically.
> Did you put the airhole same position to the coil as previously, and is the coil in the same distance on the posts? that influences the TH and vapor production. btw, I am doing 2mm inner dia mostly, only in the Evod rebuilds I am doing 1.5mm.



Thanks @Tom, understand you. On the mech mod is where the coil resistance plays a big role. Not so much on a regulated mod at the same power setting. I havent played much with the mech mod yet, since it attacked me at the vape meet  But I will get there. Just a quick calculation, you are right. At say 4.0 volts of battery, the 1.4 ohm coil would translate to around 11.4 Watts. The 1.7 ohm to around 9.4 Watts. 

To answer your questions, yes, I did put the airhole in the same position relative to the coil as previously. I tried to get the coil positioned very much in the same way as my previous build. But on closer inspection of the photos, I think this coil was slightly further away from the posts than my previous one. 

Thanks for your input on the coils. Am going to try a PT2 coil rebuild next


----------



## Chop007 (2/3/14)

Oh my hat, looking at some of your guys awesome work, I ma almost shy to post this. Anyways, my first attempt at building coils. Thanks to Zegee who sold me a Aqua RBA and then also gave me some Kanthal Wire. 

Using 28awg with 8 wraps(I think), the resistance came out to 1.1. Vaping it at 6.0 watts produced nice vapor but I pushed it up to 7.0 and it is awesome. Anyways, here is a few pics. I know practice is needed and would appreciate any advice from all you legends. 






Messy I know.





They heat up rather nicely. But still a bit messy on the coil.





The vapor produced at 6.0 watts. Using my iTaste VV/VW V3. Thanks guys, please give me some pointers on how to get the coils neater and an easier way to hook those bugger on the posts. Thanks y'all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> I think that with using a smaller ID the amount of wick going through the coil is less, thus less juice which could contribute to less flavour. Try building 2 coils, one at 1.7 and one at 1.3 but both need to have the same ID and then do a comparison.



Thanks @BhavZ, that's a great suggestion. I will try using the same ID but varying the number of wraps to change the resistance.


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

Hey @Chop007 - I am no expert, only built 3 coils in my time, he he
If it works, then I say great! You are doing it right!

But what are you wrapping those coils around?
Once wrapped, before wicking, you can do the "tweezer squeeze" to get the coils closer together - you get the coils red hot, then let go the fire button, then squeeze the coil together with tweezers. Do it a few times. 

Also, amazing that the iTaste VV fires that coil at 1.1 ohms.


----------



## Andre (2/3/14)

Silver1 said:


> Ok, here goes, my second coil on the IGO-L dripper
> Did it yesterday (Saturday)
> 
> I was aiming for 1.4 ohms based on suggestions from various folk. My previous one was 1.7 ohms.
> ...


Neat coiling, @Silver1. Methinks that is too close to the posts. The closer you put the coil to the edge, the nearer the air hole it can be, the better the flavour. Yes, will give slightly more of a throat hit so near to the posts, but rather move the coil up to adjust for more throat hit - start directly in front of the air hole, then move up if required. More like this:




Or even like this:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/3/14)

Chop007 said:


> Oh my hat, looking at some of your guys awesome work, I ma almost shy to post this. Anyways, my first attempt at building coils. Thanks to Zegee who sold me a Aqua RBA and then also gave me some Kanthal Wire.
> 
> Using 28awg with 8 wraps(I think), the resistance came out to 1.1. Vaping it at 6.0 watts produced nice vapor but I pushed it up to 7.0 and it is awesome. Anyways, here is a few pics. I know practice is needed and would appreciate any advice from all you legends.
> 
> ...


Here is a good video on building micro coils - for a micro coil all the wraps should all tightly touch. When installing on the Aqua, keep the coil on the mandrel, and hold in position with one hand. Work the tails from the inside of the posts and wrap the tail right around so that it stays in position by itself - tighten the screw slightly leaving enough space for the tails of the second coil. Now follow the same procedure with the second coil. Tighten the screws but not all the way. Position the coils with your mandrel to make sure they are right above the air holes, as close as possible without touching the deck. Now tighten the screws fully. Good way to tighten is by leaving the mandrel in and holding the mandrel to prevent the coil from too much movement during tightening. That is how I do it, but there are many other ways.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (2/3/14)

Very nice explanatory video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/3/14)

Rewicked the aqua just now and messed up the coils pulling the old wick out still vapes like a champ though. Re coil tomorrow maybe. 







Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (2/3/14)

that thing must be a juice guzzler

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> that thing must be a juice guzzler
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Yup V8 territory have to fill twice a day. Was on about 4ml a day now over 6 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Neat coiling, @Silver1. Methinks that is too close to the posts. The closer you put the coil to the edge, the nearer the air hole it can be, the better the flavour. Yes, will give slightly more of a throat hit so near to the posts, but rather move the coil up to adjust for more throat hit - start directly in front of the air hole, then move up if required. More like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much @Matthee! That's such super advice! 
- on my next build, I will start near to the airhole - and then move up for more TH. Will report back my findings.


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

Some realisations I had today while coil building......

*I think I need a RDA with holes in the posts *

Was fiddling a lot with the IGO-L today and actually couldn't easily see what I was doing, thought I had the wire in the right place, tightened the screw and got all excited to juice it up, then I looked carefully and the wire was loose 

Now I also understand why some folk have those ghastly looking Darth Vader headgear sets with built in lights and magnifying glasses. 

I also struggle to count the coils with the naked eye after its wrapped. Seems like my eyes' resolution has diminished slightly. Where is @SunRam? So I take a picture with my trusty camera and zoom in. LOL. I also have learnt to concentrate while wrapping and count carefully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/3/14)

Silver1 said:


> Some realisations I had today while coil building......
> 
> *I think I need a RDA with holes in the posts *
> 
> ...



I have the same problem and I wear specs 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

I don't wear specs.... yet...

Maybe I need to go see @SunRam


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

Silver1 said:


> Thanks so much @Matthee! That's such super advice!
> - on my next build, I will start near to the airhole - and then move up for more TH. Will report back my findings.




Just one question and sorry if it sounds daft, 

Does moving the coil high up interfere with the wicking? The fluid then has to go "uphill". So for example, if the ends of the cotton in the well absorb some e-liquid, will it get up to the coil? Anyone have any experience on this? I am using cotton and about a 2mm ID.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/3/14)

Silver1 said:


> Just one question and sorry if it sounds daft,
> 
> Does moving the coil high up interfere with the wicking? The fluid then has to go "uphill". So for example, if the ends of the cotton in the well absorb some e-liquid, will it get up to the coil? Anyone have any experience on this? I am using cotton and about a 2mm ID.



I set mine up with as little cotton as possible. Tip I got from @Zegee. And it makes huge clouds. Just the tail of one side of each wick touches the base to wick up juice. Tip from @fred1sa I have no wicking issues. You will Have to drip a bit more often but the clouds and flavour are worth it.






Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom (2/3/14)

Capillary action or capillarity can be defined as the
macroscopic motion or flow of a liquid under the
influence of its own surface and interfacial forces in
narrow tubes, cracks and voids. The surface tension is
based on the intermolecular forces of cohesion and
adhesion. When the forces of adhesion between the
liquid and the tube wall are greater than the forces of
cohesion between the molecules of the liquid, then
capillary motion occurs. Flow ceases when the
pressure difference becomes zero.

found that via my friend google  sounds geek tho

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (2/3/14)

Silver1 said:


> Just one question and sorry if it sounds daft,
> 
> Does moving the coil high up interfere with the wicking? The fluid then has to go "uphill". So for example, if the ends of the cotton in the well absorb some e-liquid, will it get up to the coil? Anyone have any experience on this? I am using cotton and about a 2mm ID.


As @Gazzacpt said above. I totally agree about the little cotton as possible, but prefer a 1.5 mm ID for more effective vaporisation.


----------



## Chop007 (3/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Here is a good video on building micro coils - for a micro coil all the wraps should all tightly touch. When installing on the Aqua, keep the coil on the mandrel, and hold in position with one hand. Work the tails from the inside of the posts and wrap the tail right around so that it stays in position by itself - tighten the screw slightly leaving enough space for the tails of the second coil. Now follow the same procedure with the second coil. Tighten the screws but not all the way. Position the coils with your mandrel to make sure they are right above the air holes, as close as possible without touching the deck. Now tighten the screws fully. Good way to tighten is by leaving the mandrel in and holding the mandrel to prevent the coil from too much movement during tightening. That is how I do it, but there are many other ways.



WOW MATHEEE that is awesome thanks so much. I struggled a bit yesterday and only saw your reply now. Thank you so much for taking the time to provide a detailed explanation. Absolutely awesome. I truly appreciate the great advice on this forum and the awesome folks here, it is rare in the world of today. Thanks again, you rock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (3/3/14)

Okay, awesome, packed those coils closely together, torched the Kanthal before winding, winds up easier. Made 2 coils and it is incredible. The resistance came to exactly 1.0 and the vapor is huge. Spacing the coils lower down and closer to the air holes made the vapor cooler as well. Brilliant, I am digging this. Thanks guys for the advice, seriously epic beyond words.

Just some quick pics to show how this thing is throwing vapour, absolutely amazing. Coming from clearomizers to this setup is like the difference between night and day. As always, Mattheee your advice is spot on.




Tighter coils, lower spaced, near air inlet holes.




Absolutely throwing off vapor like a dragon with hiccups while hissing like a spitting cobra on Red Bull. Epic.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/3/14)

Chop007 said:


> Okay, awesome, packed those coils closely together, torched the Kanthal before winding, winds up easier. Made 2 coils and it is incredible. The resistance came to exactly 1.0 and the vapor is huge. Spacing the coils lower down and closer to the air holes made the vapor cooler as well. Brilliant, I am digging this. Thanks guys for the advice, seriously epic beyond words.
> 
> Just some quick pics to show how this thing is throwing vapour, absolutely amazing. Coming from clearomizers to this setup is like the difference between night and day. As always, Mattheee your advice is spot on.
> 
> ...



Looking very very good there Mr @Chop007 you are a pro already.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Chop007 (3/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Looking very very good there Mr @Chop007 you are a pro already.


Awesome, thanks Gazza, I appreciate the help of all you guys, it really has made the difference in vaping, big time. With legends like you all, the incredible vaping machines, gizmo's and awesome juices, I do believe there is no possible way to ever even think of stinkies again. I actually realized today that the thought of stinkies has not even crossed my mind in about 1,5 months. 

Just goes to show, their is a cure for tobacco addiction, and it is here. Solid as a rock.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (3/3/14)

Chop007 said:


> Okay, awesome, packed those coils closely together, torched the Kanthal before winding, winds up easier. Made 2 coils and it is incredible. The resistance came to exactly 1.0 and the vapor is huge. Spacing the coils lower down and closer to the air holes made the vapor cooler as well. Brilliant, I am digging this. Thanks guys for the advice, seriously epic beyond words.
> 
> Just some quick pics to show how this thing is throwing vapour, absolutely amazing. Coming from clearomizers to this setup is like the difference between night and day. As always, Mattheee your advice is spot on.
> 
> ...


Well done right there, @Chop007. That things sucks and vaporizes juice like a volcano. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (3/3/14)

Looking good man, glad to see that the SVD can handle 1ohm builds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/3/14)

This one is for @Chop007 
30g 9wraps dual. 1 ohm 1.5 ID (thanks @Matthee was doing 2mm this is much better)






Wicked with cotton





My cat helped to






Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zegee (4/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> This one is for @Chop007
> 30g 9wraps dual. 1 ohm 1.5 ID (thanks @Matthee was doing 2mm this is much better)
> 
> 
> ...


you becoming a pro

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/3/14)

Zegee said:


> you becoming a pro
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



I got a good teacher

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (4/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> This one is for @Chop007
> 30g 9wraps dual. 1 ohm 1.5 ID (thanks @Matthee was doing 2mm this is much better)
> 
> 
> ...


That looks just perfect, becoming a pro as @Zegee rightly says. And your cat look truly very interested. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/3/14)

Well done @Chop007 and @Gazzacpt on your new vapour production machines!
You guys are firing me up. 
Loved that your cat helped you Gazza 

What would we all do without the mighty yet ever so considerate @Matthee ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Guys quick question, when building dual coils, its it ok if the 2 coils touch? 

I am wanting to try and build a dual coil in an evod cup and am concerned about the 2 coils touching cause it is a very tight space to work in.

So these 2 coils will be running parallel to each other so if they touch is it ok?


----------



## Silver (4/3/14)

If you get that right, then you have done well @BhavZ!!
You must tell us how it vapes. Will be like a stealth smoke machine

Sorry, cant advise you on the touching of the coils though


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Silver said:


> If you get that right, then you have done well @BhavZ!!
> You must tell us how it vapes. Will be like a stealth smoke machine
> 
> Sorry, cant advise you on the touching of the coils though


Thanks dude

It will be my first attempt at building nano coils so quite keen to give it a try


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Guys quick question, when building dual coils, its it ok if the 2 coils touch?
> 
> I am wanting to try and build a dual coil in an evod cup and am concerned about the 2 coils touching cause it is a very tight space to work in.
> 
> So these 2 coils will be running parallel to each other so if they touch is it ok?



I really don't know how that will react. Will the coils pop because of touching? It will play up with regards to resistance. I would say try a diamond coil. Or seperate them with cotton or silica between them like a Ithaka build does. These are my limited opinions as I haven't tried something like this.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Thanks @Gazzacpt . I think keeping them separate with a piece of cotton is a brilliant idea..


----------



## Silver (4/3/14)

Definitely take a photo @BhavZ !


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Silver said:


> Definitely take a photo @BhavZ !



If I can find the correct needle size today then I will try and build it tonight and post some pics (if I get it right lol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> If I can find the correct needle size today then I will try and build it tonight and post some pics (if I get it right lol)



Post picks anyway don't be shy if you get it wrong someone could help you right.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Post picks anyway don't be shy if you get it wrong someone could help you right.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Thanks man, will send pics once built


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Silver said:


> Definitely take a photo @BhavZ !



Once I get it to work I will give a full review on my experience. I am thinking of using my Protank 1 as the tester for this as I find that tank to be quite airy so the dual coil should perform well in there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/3/14)

@BhavZ , the two coils can touch , they will not pop , or damage , you should find that it makes them heat up a bit quicker , esp once you have dry burnt them cherry red they will warm up nicely .


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @BhavZ , the two coils can touch , they will not pop , or damage , you should find that it makes them heat up a bit quicker , esp once you have dry burnt them cherry red they will warm up nicely .



Thanks man, that is brilliant news, will make my life a lot easier.

Found the needles so it is definitely build time tonight.. cant wait


----------



## vaalboy (4/3/14)

Going to be building coils for the first time soon and been researching for a few days. I however have a few noob questions, so please bare with me if these have been covered before.


So I've established that with kanthal the higher the gauge the thinner the diameter and the higher the resistance. Does the same principle apply to the diameter of the coil? The smaller the diameter the higher the resistance? 
It appears that the length of the coil is also key due as it determines the amount of juice that is vaporized. Is it advisable to build the longest coil possible within the resistance band being targeted?
Why is it preferred to have the coils pushed close together rather than have a "spirally" coil?
Is there a big difference in the vape between lets say a 1.5 ohm and a 1.8 ohm coil?
 If using cotton as wicking material, how do you know when to replace it?
How does the position of the coil (closer to airhole vs elevated or closer to posts vs further away) affect the vape (TH and cloud)?


----------



## johan (4/3/14)

Guys here is a nice freeware find for coil building (you can download at: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BxGcL1JOoEcyb2JRUGNKUFZpSDg/edit?pli=1)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## SVS1000 (4/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Going to be building coils for the first time soon and been researching for a few days. I however have a few noob questions, so please bare with me if these have been covered before.
> 
> 
> So I've established that with kanthal the higher the gauge the thinner the diameter and the higher the resistance. Does the same principle apply to the diameter of the coil? The smaller the diameter the higher the resistance?
> ...



Ill give it a bash

1. Yes the smaller the diameter means less wire = less resistance. There is a guide to micro coils on the forum somewhere and 1.5mm is the respected diameter for a micro coil
2. A Making the coil longer or shorter at 1.5mm internal diameter will result in a higher or lower resistance
3.A micro coil when squeezed together creates more heat which vaporizes more liquid in a shorter amount of time.
4. Yes but it is subjective.
5.The general consensus is 3 days. anymore than that and it will start to break down. You will know when it breaks 
6. I feel this has to do with controlling the temperature of the coil which in turn changes the interpretation of the vape.


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Shot for the hook up @johanct


----------



## vaalboy (4/3/14)

Wow, thanks @johanct - awesome!!

That answered questions 1 and 3.


----------



## vaalboy (4/3/14)

SVS1000 said:


> Ill give it a bash
> 
> 1. Yes the smaller the diameter means less wire = less resistance. There is a guide to micro coils on the forum somewhere and 1.5mm is the respected diameter for a micro coil
> 2. A Making the coil longer or shorter at 1.5mm internal diameter will result in a higher or lower resistance
> ...



You guys are awesome - thanks


----------



## Andre (4/3/14)

Added my comments in red. All the best with the coil building.

So I've established that with kanthal the higher the gauge the thinner the diameter and the higher the resistance. Does the same principle apply to the diameter of the coil? The smaller the diameter the higher the resistance? *No, the resistance is determined by the gauge of the wire and the length of the wire used. So, with the same length of the same gauge wire you will get the same resistance, but on the thinner diameter you will need more wraps.*
It appears that the length of the coil is also key due as it determines the amount of juice that is vaporized. Is it advisable to build the longest coil possible within the resistance band being targeted? *Yes, you want to get enough real estate in there. The more wick that touches the coil the better. That is why a smaller diameter is also better. But, one can overdo this as the longer the coil, the more difficult it becomes to have it uniform and tight fitting, to fit it in the small space of an atomizer and to insert your wick.*
Why is it preferred to have the coils pushed close together rather than have a "spirally" coil? *It heats up quicker and more evenly resulting in a better vape. They also last longer. The spirally coils tend to have more hot spots and hot legs. But many vapers still prefer spirally coils.*
Is there a big difference in the vape between lets say a 1.5 ohm and a 1.8 ohm coil? *Yes, there is a difference, but as @SVS1000 says, whether you detect this as a big difference or not is very subjective.*
If using cotton as wicking material, how do you know when to replace it? *Very much dependent on the type of juice. When using cotton I re-wick about every day or sometime day and a half. *
How does the position of the coil (closer to airhole vs elevated or closer to posts vs further away) affect the vape (TH and cloud)? *Yes, all about air flow and direction thereof. Most flavour and vapour - right in front of the air hole as close to the edge as possible. Up the coil for more TH, less of the other 2. Closer to the posts also more TH, less of the other 2. Try to find your own happy medium.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Riaz (4/3/14)

well answered @Matthee


----------



## vaalboy (4/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Added my comments in red. All the best with the coil building.
> 
> So I've established that with kanthal the higher the gauge the thinner the diameter and the higher the resistance. Does the same principle apply to the diameter of the coil? The smaller the diameter the higher the resistance? *No, the resistance is determined by the gauge of the wire and the length of the wire used. So, with the same length of the same gauge wire you will get the same resistance, but on the thinner diameter you will need more wraps.*
> It appears that the length of the coil is also key due as it determines the amount of juice that is vaporized. Is it advisable to build the longest coil possible within the resistance band being targeted? *Yes, you want to get enough real estate in there. The more wick that touches the coil the better. That is why a smaller diameter is also better. But, one can overdo this as the longer the coil, the more difficult it becomes to have it uniform and tight fitting, to fit it in the small space of an atomizer and to insert your wick.*
> ...


 Great feedback !


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Hey guys,

So I managed to build the dual coil in an evod cup (picture below)


??

Only problem is that it came out as a sub ohm (0.6ohm) coil and none of my kit can run sub ohm coils.

I cant do more wraps cause I am already at the max length that will fit (14 wraps) using 28g kanthal. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (4/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I managed to build the dual coil in an evod cup (picture below)
> 
> ...


Great coiling there. Maybe try 32 g Kanthal.


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Great coiling there. Maybe try 32 g Kanthal.



Thanks @Matthee. Will give 32g a go


----------



## Riaz (5/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I managed to build the dual coil in an evod cup (picture below)
> 
> ...



WOW @BhavZ well done!!!

looks good

(now all you need is a mech mod to run that mofo  )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

Riaz said:


> WOW @BhavZ well done!!!
> 
> looks good
> 
> (now all you need is a mech mod to run that mofo  )



I am thinking the same, now to choose the right mech mod


----------



## Riaz (5/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> I am thinking the same, now to choose the right mech mod



from what ive read up on, the nemesis seems to be one of the best at the moment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

Riaz said:


> from what ive read up on, the nemesis seems to be one of the best at the moment.



I was thinking the same thing and it is not that pricey either. Just want to make sure that I have all the knowledge about mech mod safety and maintenance down before I purchase one.. Which hopefully won't take too long then I can get on the mech mod journey.


----------



## Andre (5/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> I was thinking the same thing and it is not that pricey either. Just want to make sure that I have all the knowledge about mech mod safety and maintenance down before I purchase one.. Which hopefully won't take too long then I can get on the mech mod journey.


Nemesis does have a good reputation, but when I saw this post my thought was "Wow that is too fiddly and finicky for this untech". But I have no personal experience. Bought the Magneto from Vapeking and it really is a pleasure - smooth threading, buttery magnetic button.


----------



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Nemesis does have a good reputation, but when I saw this post my thought was "Wow that is too fiddly and finicky for this untech". But I have no personal experience. Bought the Magneto from Vapeking and it really is a pleasure - smooth threading, buttery magnetic button.



Thanks @Matthee, will have a look at the Magneto as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/3/14)

i bought both a nemisis and a magneto .. and truth be told , the magneto is 100 times a better mech . and it all boils down to the switch .On the nemisis it caused me no end of strife , the magneto is a absolute pleasure .. and that's my 2 cents worth

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i bought both a nemisis and a magneto .. and truth be told , the magneto is 100 times a better mech . and it all boils down to the switch .On the nemisis it caused me no end of strife , the magneto is a absolute pleasure .. and that's my 2 cents worth


Thanks


----------



## johan (5/3/14)

I on the other hand don't have any problems with the nemesis knockoff - works and haven't had any misfires yet.


----------



## Ross44 (5/3/14)

Tom said:


> Igo-L: lacking the second airhole on the opposite, therefore I tried this setup. came out at 0.6 ohms, flavor and fumes are really good so far, but the topcap heats up much faster:
> View attachment 901



I tried my friends Kayfun and was blown away by the flavour! so I took my Igo L yesterday and 3/4 filled it with cotton to try and reduce the size of my chamber, just had to make sure my coil was exposed on all sides and has some space for the drip tip. it punched the flavour up ten fold! and my ohms are pretty high sitting at 1.4 at the moment....who would have though that chamber size could affect flavour so dramatically.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rex Smit (5/3/14)

@ BhavZ. You should remember that the ohms will be halved when doing dual coil. So try the 32g and aim for 3ohm per coil, which will give you 1.5ohm as a dual. And less wraps so should fit better in the evod cup.

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> @ BhavZ. You should remember that the ohms will be halved when doing dual coil. So try the 32g and aim for 3ohm per coil, which will give you 1.5ohm as a dual. And less wraps so should fit better in the evod cup.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


Thanks @Rex Smit. Definitely going to give that a try


----------



## vaalboy (5/3/14)

So here are a few pics of my first coil attempt. This was the third try and came out at 1.4 ohms. I really struggled to get the coil wound close together (even with the glasses on) and couldn't really squeeze the coil after burning it as it tended to bend out wards.

I was using a 1 ohm coil CVS pre made me which made more clouds than what's in JHB at the mo, but throat hit was weak, so I decided to position the new coil slightly closer to the posts and elevated. TH is awesome, vapor and taste less. Quite remarkably so.

Comments, crit and advice most welcome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

@BhavZ, well done for that coil!
I have never seen that before. Wow. 

Pity about the ohms being too low. Would have loved to hear how it vapes.


----------



## Andre (5/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> So here are a few pics of my first coil attempt. This was the third try and came out at 1.4 ohms. I really struggled to get the coil wound close together (even with the glasses on) and couldn't really squeeze the coil after burning it as it tended to bend out wards.
> 
> I was using a 1 ohm coil CVS pre made me which made more clouds than what's in JHB at the mo, but throat hit was weak, so I decided to position the new coil slightly closer to the posts and elevated. TH is awesome, vapor and taste less. Quite remarkably so.
> 
> ...


The pictures are not very clear unfortunately, but looks like a fine first coil. You have now experienced how the coil position can make a huge difference - you are on your way to find your own sweet spot with a bit of experimenting. Still too much cotton as far as I can see.
Ok, some questions. What gauge wire? What ID mandrel? Did you first pulse the coil, then fire it for at least 7 seconds and then squeeze? How long did you hold the squeeze? With what did you squeeze? Did you torch the wire beforehand?


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

Just on the issue of torching the wire before wrapping it.

The other day I tried that with my little Cape Union Mart blowtorch. It was 28g Kanthal. I torched it slowly in one direction so it glowed red. I moved it along a length of the wire, so the glow moved along till I had torched a piece of wire long enough to make the coil. 

After it cooled, I wrapped the coil around the mandrel and after the second wrap, the wire snapped. 

So I did the next one without torching it beforehand. It didn't snap.
I just fired it and did the "glow red hot, followed by the tweezer squeeze" exercise a few times. Everything seems fine.

1) Do you think it snapped because I torched it? Could I have torched it too much?
2) Why do you need to torch it beforehand if you fire it to glow it red hot anyway - once it's wrapped?


----------



## vaalboy (5/3/14)

Matthee said:


> The pictures are not very clear unfortunately, but looks like a fine first coil. You have now experienced how the coil position can make a huge difference - you are on your way to find your own sweet spot with a bit of experimenting. Still too much cotton as far as I can see.*noted, will scale down when I rewick tmz.*
> Ok, some questions. What gauge wire? *28 kanthal *What ID mandrel? *Not 100% sure! used a toothpick *Did you first pulse the coil *yes*, then fire it for at least 7 seconds *no *and then squeeze *tried to squeeze after pulsing, but coil didn't compact but started bending outwards*? How long did you hold the squeeze? With what did you squeeze *tweezers *? Did you torch the wire beforehand *no*?



Thanks for all the guidance and patience so far @Matthee. Another thing I've noted is that this coil crackles and pops whereas the new coils CVS had made me didn't. (using same juice)

Add: is there any specific technique to wind the coil closer together or is it just good eyesight, steady hand and lots of practice?


----------



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

Silver said:


> @BhavZ, well done for that coil!
> I have never seen that before. Wow.
> 
> Pity about the ohms being too low. Would have loved to hear how it vapes.



Thanks man, will be trying it with 32g soon so no hope lost, I will get this to work and post pics once it is working



Silver said:


> Just on the issue of torching the wire before wrapping it.
> 
> The other day I tried that with my little Cape Union Mart blowtorch. It was 28g Kanthal. I torched it slowly in one direction so it glowed red. I moved it along a length of the wire, so the glow moved along till I had torched a piece of wire long enough to make the coil.
> 
> ...



I found that torching it before wrapping makes it easier to handle. It is possible that you over torched and that is why it snapped. Also torching it before helps to sterilise the wire as well as remove the springiness out of it.



vaalboy said:


> Thanks for all the guidance and patience so far @Matthee. Another thing I've noted is that this coil crackles and pops whereas the new coils CVS had made me didn't. (using same juice)
> 
> Add: is there any specific technique to wind the coil closer together or is it just good eyesight, steady hand and lots of practice?



In my experience is not as result of the coil itself but rather the way you wick it. When using cotton there is an initial crack but after a quarter tank of vaping it tends to die down. Fresh cotton has a high absorption rate and as you use it the cotton tends to lose that property slowly over time and that then decreases the crackling noise. IMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks for all the guidance and patience so far @Matthee. Another thing I've noted is that this coil crackles and pops whereas the new coils CVS had made me didn't. (using same juice)


Methinks the crackles and pop is possibly because the wraps were not tight or could be the wicking, but even so crackling and popping does not usually affect the vape, just makes it more interesting.
Very difficult to put tension on wire whilst wrapping on a toothpick. That tension is important for the wraps to be as tight as possible from the start before the squeeze part. Suggest you rather try a small screwdriver or a drill bit. A drill bit fastened in a C clamp works exceptionally well - see picture below.
Leave enough wire for you to hold for the wrap to be able to twist it around your finger(s) so that you can apply proper tension when wrapping or use a thin long nosed pair of pliers to wrap. The wire will also wrap around the nose of the pliers, so some waste, but great tension.
Now, instead of installing your coil, take it out of the mandrel/drill bit, take your tweezers and position the coil therein so that you can apply even pressure without the coil bending outwards. Not too much pressure is required. Hold your hand down far enough or hold the tweezers with a pair of pliers. Now torch that coil, it must glow evenly for at least 10 seconds whilst you are applying pressure. Put the mandrel back in the coil after cool down and install. Take out mandrel after installation. Check the resistance. Now pulse the coil to get the heat to the coil and not the legs of the coil. You can squeeze more if required, but be gentle. Check final positioning of coil, use mandrel to move it, if required. Check your resistance again. Put on the cap and check the resistance again. Now wick.
Not really necessary to torch the wire beforehand imo, but some peeps say it does make it more malleable for tighter wrapping. Don't overdo it. Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vaalboy (5/3/14)

Great stuff, will give it another bash tomorrow using some different tools. Also need to figure why my iphone is taking such lousy close up pics.


----------



## Andre (5/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Great stuff, will give it another bash tomorrow using some different tools. Also need to figure why my iphone is taking such lousy close up pics.


Great, we expect pictures. Oh yes, a 1.5 mm drill bit should do the thing. And, do not stress. Coil making becomes much easier after the first one (you do not want to see my first one) and you will be developing your own techniques that work for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

If you find a drill bit a bit too small to work with Game has a metal precision tool set for R27. It has a 1.4mm screwdriver in it, that is what i use to build my coils and it works a treat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (5/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> If you find a drill bit a bit too small to work with Game has a metal precision tool set for R27. It has a 1.4mm screwdriver in it, that is what i use to build my coils and it works a treat.



Thanks I've got a set. Will give that a bash.


----------



## Andre (5/3/14)

Silver said:


> Just on the issue of torching the wire before wrapping it.
> 
> The other day I tried that with my little Cape Union Mart blowtorch. It was 28g Kanthal. I torched it slowly in one direction so it glowed red. I moved it along a length of the wire, so the glow moved along till I had torched a piece of wire long enough to make the coil.
> 
> ...


Probably a weak spot in the wire. Has happened to me as well. I do not torch beforehand, only if the gauge is below 28g.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

So here was my first custom made coil on a *Protank 2 Mini*




Sorry the picture is not that much of a close-up, but you get the idea. You can hardly see the coil - that's how I felt 

- Kanthal 28 gauge
- ID was 1.5mm
- 10 wraps

Luckily, my first attempt came out just where I wanted it - at 1.6 ohms.

Thanks to @Tom's suggestion of following RipTripper's video - it was surprisingly a lot easier than I thought it would be. 

- Wrap the coil
- Take apart an old coil head
- put the tails down the head
- the only tricky part is making sure the coil is aligned with the vertical spaces. And not too low or too high. I left my screwdriver inside the coil for this. 
- while holding the coil in the right spot, put the bottom rubber seal back with one wire inside and the other out
- insert the bottom pin
- break off the ends of the wire
- wick with cotton and cut the pieces that stick out quite short

At first, there was a problem - the juice wasn't feeding properly. I left on the rubber grommet, but then I watched the video again and saw that RipTripper rips it out. So I did that. And it worked perfectly. 

*The verdict*

Wow, clouds like I've never seen on a PT2Mini. I used it on my SVD and pushed up the Wattage to 13 Watts. There was so much vapour it was actually unbelievable. 

I have used this coil for the past 3 days (I made it this weekend). Have vaped a few juices. All 18mg around 50/50 PG/VG. The coil and wick are performing very well. No problems at all so far.

I'd say the flavour is quite a bit better than the stock coil. Hard to quantify, but I'd say about 20/30% better. The throat hit is also a little bit better (I'd say 20%). 

But I think these improvements have more to do with the higher power. When I vape this coil on lower power (around 7 or 8 watts) the difference to the stock coil is less.

Even at the higher power, it's nowhere near the flavour or throat hit on my IGO-L setup, but a nice improvement on the stock coils. I found it a worthwhile exercise overall.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (5/3/14)

From what I can see in there that coil looks as perfect as can come. Well done, sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

Thanks so much!


----------



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

Very well done man.. Looks gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/3/14)

Well done @Silver did that same build x 6 this evening. Yours looks super neat. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/3/14)

Thanks @Bhanvz and @Gazzacpt - I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## vaalboy (6/3/14)

Looks great. Enjoy the vape


----------



## vaalboy (6/3/14)

Right day 2 of coil building.

Used 1.4 mm precision screwdriver and 28 kanthal. As per suggestions above, I torched it first and slowly wound the coil with 10 wraps. Took out the screwdriver, torched the coil for 10 sec and used a pair of long nose to squeeze. Tested it and it came out at at 1.8 ohms. I stripped out 2 wraps, re tested and it came out at 1.3 ohms. I positioned the coil as per the reo std, but quite low. Wicked with organic cotton. Got huge clouds but disappointing TH. Re positioned the coil higher and TH much improved. Thanks @Matthee for your guidance. I hope to get there soon.

Hy's nie miskien die mooiste nie, maar hy's myne!  This was before I reduced the wraps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (6/3/14)

Pleasure, sir. That looks 100 % better than the first one, as you say you are getting there, and fast. I find it easier to torch in the tweezers/pliers. Then you can squeeze whilst torching. Have been looking for something that runs totally parallel to squeeze the coil in and can take heat. That would make it much easier for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (6/3/14)

See vaalboy rbas are simple as that  welcome to the dark side!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy (6/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> See vaalboy rbas are simple as that  welcome to the dark side!



And best of all is I am enjoying every minute of it. There is just something so satisfying vaping on your own coil and wick creation. Oh and to add having the reo mini to try out on has made the experience even better. My wife is staring to think its grown onto my palm permanently.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo (6/3/14)

Great stuff vaalboy. Love seeing vapers evolve  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (6/3/14)

Ok, so I made a Abyss coil tonight on the Trident!


26g Kanthal and stainless mesh twisted together in the drill.
Boy oh boy oh boy!!!!!! This ones a winner, not a very neat coil but surely a winner!!!

Oh ja, 5 wraps on a drill bit, came out to 0.9Ohms! running on the KTS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (6/3/14)

TH on the abyss coil is intense and flavour and vapor is crazy!!!

See how to make it here!


----------



## Silver (6/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Right day 2 of coil building.
> 
> Used 1.4 mm precision screwdriver and 28 kanthal. As per suggestions above, I torched it first and slowly wound the coil with 10 wraps. Took out the screwdriver, torched the coil for 10 sec and used a pair of long nose to squeeze. Tested it and it came out at at 1.8 ohms. I stripped out 2 wraps, re tested and it came out at 1.3 ohms. I positioned the coil as per the reo std, but quite low. Wicked with oregano cotton. Got huge clouds but disappointing TH. Re positioned the coil higher and TH much improved. Thanks @Matthee for your guidance. I hope to get there soon.
> 
> ...




Well done on day 2 @vaalboy ! 
Interesting to hear how you increased the throat hit. 
Well done and enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/3/14)

Impressive setup @Hein510 
That 26g wire looks really thick in the photo. I need to get some of that to try.


----------



## Hein510 (6/3/14)

Silver said:


> Impressive setup @Hein510
> That 26g wire looks really thick in the photo. I need to get some of that to try.


its 26g kanthal with stainless steel mesh wrapped together, thats why it so thick!

It was hard to fit it in the Trident, Had to take the screw tops completely off and work it into the posts, so worth it!!

Here it is fired up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (7/3/14)

well done @vaalboy and @Hein510 

ive been taking the back seat re coil building, so i feel im a bit out of touch (not that i was any good before LOL)

so today i brought my kit with me to work, gona spend some QT after work in the boardroom with my igol.

aiming to get atleast 1.5ohms on it.

im too scared to fiddle with the russian- its on 1.8ohms now and im liking it, but want to go 1.5 as well.


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

just so u guys know the vtr does subohm. the lowest I fired so far was .6. my current coil is .9ohm






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (7/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> just so u guys know the vtr does subohm. the lowest I fired so far was .6. my current coil is .9ohm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lekker shorts there Sharief 

tropical style

i hope u got ur salaah top with for Jumuah today!


----------



## Andre (7/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> just so u guys know the vtr does subohm. the lowest I fired so far was .6. my current coil is .9ohm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does not help you much as it is limited to 15 W and 5 A.


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

I know yes. just the fact that it fires below is cool lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (7/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Does not help you much as it is limited to 15 W and 5 A.



Yeah, this seems to be a common thing that people struggle with.

Extreme example time - those Efest 30A batterries - theoretically I could make an 0.1 Ohm coil for it - that would use 30Amps and deliver a whopping 111W at 3.7 Volt

If your device is limited to 15W - then it is just going to drop the amperage/voltage to compensate

so with a 15W device and an 0.1 Ohm coil you will use around 4amps max

For an 0.6 ohm coil your device will drop the voltage to 3V and use 5 amp to keep to your 15W limit

the maximum you can get out of a 15W device will be an 0.9 Ohm coil, anything lower than that will just limit voltage and amps to compensate for the 15W

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (7/3/14)

Derick said:


> Yeah, this seems to be a common thing that people struggle with.
> 
> Extreme example time - those Efest 30A batterries - theoretically I could make an 0.1 Ohm coil for it - that would use 30Amps and deliver a whopping 111W at 3.7 Volt
> 
> ...


Yes, interesting playing around with Ohm's Law. On that same 0.9 ohm coil, which you power at 15 W on the VTR, you will get 19.6 W on a fresh battery on a mech mod, ignoring voltage drop on both devices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (7/3/14)

Put it on a zero electronic mech with appropriate battery @Cape vaping supplies and taste the difference.


----------



## Derick (7/3/14)

Check this out to play around with watts, ohms, voltage and amps
http://www.rapidtables.com/calc/electric/watt-volt-amp-calculator.htm


----------



## Gizmo (7/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> just so u guys know the vtr does subohm. the lowest I fired so far was .6. my current coil is .9ohm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks too awesome, where do you get these wraps from?


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

I wrapped it my self. chinatown ftw lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

so tried a normal wrap coil with spaces between coils for the 1st time in kayfun and I am pleased with the vape 1.3 ohms at 12 watts is pure bliss.








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (7/3/14)

So with reference to the DIY coil jig, I made a magolie out of a wire coat hanger and whacked this together in seconds. Pro's super easy to wrap, con's used a little more kanthal than necessary.

Came out at 1.5 ohms and is operating well on my mini.



The magolie and some sustenance




Windy windy



After quick burn and squeeze



Ready for reo mini



Rain on the way?

I would appreciate any comments for improvement (wrap, position, wicking etc)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

from the pic to me it looks like a tad bit too little coton in the coil

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

Otherwise your coil building skills are moving up the ladder my friend. pro in the making 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (7/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> from the pic to me it looks like a tad bit too little coton in the coil



Thanks @CVS, I need to rem less is more. My perception is longer cotton allows for less sqonking?


----------



## Andre (7/3/14)

Perfect coil. You are on your own now with coiling! Agree with CVS cotton looks a bit loose in there, maybe because the ID on the hanger wire is quite big. I tuck the left wick tail to the left of the left post, otherwise the juice tends to dam up in the middle dimpled part of the deck and do not drain properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

yes. but I meant the cotton in side your coils looks like its a bit too loose. when I pulll cotton thru the coil hugs the cotton but there is play on the cotton.must not be too tight or too loose

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (7/3/14)

Shucks, I read too MUCH cotton. Sorry guys. I dripped a few drops of juice on the wick before I took the pic so I could position the ends better. The cotton was snug but if I pulled on each end it moved through the coil with a little resistance.

Do you twist the body of the cotton before threading or just at the end that is being inserted?


----------



## Andre (7/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Shucks, I read too MUCH cotton. Sorry guys. I dripped a few drops of juice on the wick before I took the pic so I could position the ends better. The cotton was snug but if I pulled on each end it moved through the coil with a little resistance.
> 
> Do you twist the body of the cotton before threading or just at the end that is being inserted?


I do roll the whole length a bit and sometimes it does need a bit of twisting as you insert - tends to bunch up on the one end. Important to get the grain right as well. One way as you pull it when dry it comes apart very easily, the other way it has more resistance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/3/14)

For the perfect coil wrapping jig, head over to http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/darkzero-coil-jig-auction-for-afriville.1169/#post-22178


----------



## ET (7/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, interesting playing around with Ohm's Law. On that same 0.9 ohm coil, which you power at 15 W on the VTR, you will get 19.6 W on a fresh battery on a mech mod, ignoring voltage drop on both devices.



that's good to know because rip tripper said the abyss coil works best on 20+ watts, only reason i haven't tried to make one for myself yet but if i can pop it on my mini mech,


----------



## CraftyZA (10/3/14)

Still on the same 0.4 ohm setup in the ithaka. Must say, it dry burn clean very fast. 
One thing i can say, you do not want to get a dry hit at 0.4 ohm. Sort of forgot to open the juice control this morning. And now i have pieces of my lungs all over the wall and ceiling.
Note to self. Open juice control!!!

Will try a new build soon, and try to make a vid on gopro H3

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (10/3/14)

so i redid the coil on the russian over the weekend, aimed to get 1.5ohm, and it came out to exactly that 

strange thing is, i cannot go more that 9W on the svd otherwise it tastes burnt.

could it be my cotton? i didnt make it too loose or too tight.

what could it be? the channels are not blocked by the cotton


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

@Riaz if you block the channels, it will flood - maybe you need a little more cotton (in length), wet them with juice and press against vertical wall (beneath coil base and above juice channel). I fold the length over each other in a L-shape. Another thing you can try is close the air-vent a little - the closer the air vent (hence tighter the draw), the more juice will transfer to coil and visa versa. Let us know if it works?


----------



## Riaz (10/3/14)

johanct said:


> @Riaz if you block the channels, it will flood - maybe you need a little more cotton (in length), wet them with juice and press against vertical wall (beneath coil base and above juice channel). I fold the length over each other in a L-shape. Another thing you can try is close the air-vent a little - the closer the air vent (hence tighter the draw), the more juice will transfer to coil and visa versa. Let us know if it works?



thanks @johanct will give a try soon and let you guys know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (10/3/14)

Quick recoil on the Reo










sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

Work of art @Zegee !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (10/3/14)

johanct said:


> Work of art @Zegee !


Thanks man still perfecting it 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/3/14)

Zegee said:


> Quick recoil on the Reo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One day when it I'm big I'll be able to do that.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (10/3/14)

Zegee said:


> Quick recoil on the Reo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Textbook coiling, Coil Master.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (10/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Textbook coiling, Coil Master.


Thanks @Matthee

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## vaalboy (10/3/14)

Zegee said:


> Quick recoil on the Reo



Looks awesome. What gauge, diam, # wraps and ohms?


----------



## Zegee (10/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Looks awesome. What gauge, diam, # wraps and ohms?


28g
1.5
1 ohm
7/8 wraps

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

Lovely coil @Zegee
How does she vape?
And can you tell us about your coil positioning with regard to flavour and throat hit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

Awesome looking coil there @zeegee


----------



## Zegee (11/3/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely coil @Zegee
> How does she vape?
> And can you tell us about your coil positioning with regard to flavour and throat hit


As close to air hole as I could get 
chucking vapour
flavour is decent 
th is decent I'm more a flavour guy so by default coil placement will give less th.





sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (11/3/14)

johanct said:


> @Riaz if you block the channels, it will flood - maybe you need a little more cotton (in length), wet them with juice and press against vertical wall (beneath coil base and above juice channel). I fold the length over each other in a L-shape. Another thing you can try is close the air-vent a little - the closer the air vent (hence tighter the draw), the more juice will transfer to coil and visa versa. Let us know if it works?



is there a certain period that the cotton must wear in before it comes right LOL

coz yesterday on my home i cranked the svd up to 12W, and it was AWESOME

no burnt taste at all


----------



## thekeeperza (11/3/14)

@Riaz I don't think that there is a wear in period on cotton, not in my experience on the Kayfun at least. Just wick, fill, let stand for 5 mins or so and vape away.
I only have enough cotton to run down the sides of the coil block to touch the coil base. Anymore than that and it gurgles and floods.


----------



## Riaz (11/3/14)

this crapberry of mine cant take a decent pic of my coil.

i use about the same amount of cotton as you have @thekeeperza


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

I don't have patience - so I rewick Kayfun with cotton, assemble, fill, close, block air hole with one finger and suck without pressing fire button to saturate the cotton wick and I'm ready to vape away.


----------



## thekeeperza (11/3/14)

johanct said:


> I don't have patience - so I rewick Kayfun with cotton, assemble, fill, close, block air hole with one finger and suck without pressing fire button to saturate the cotton wick and I'm ready to vape away.


I generally do the Kayfun first and then wrap an EVOD coil for the missus. By that time it is ready.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (11/3/14)

Riaz said:


> thanks @johanct will give a try soon and let you guys know



i noticed something weird now.

when i lay the svd on its side for a while and then pick up to vape- no burnt taste at all

when it stands up for a while and i pick up to vape- bad burnt taste for the first 3-4 pulls

could it be a wick issue that the juice isnt flowing through when it stands up?


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

*Coil position on the IGO-L - Throat hit versus Flavour*

Ok, thanks to @Matthee, I have worked out the ideal coil position for me on the IGO-L

Hopefully my findings and the photos will help others.

1.3 ohm coil
- 28g Kanthal
- 8 wraps
- ID about 1.5mm

Here is my coil:



Nothing fancy, but notice that I made the tails longer so that I could get the coil nearer to the edge (ie. near to the airhole, when the cap is put on)

*Now here is the thing I found. If you position the coil lower down, you get more flavour. Higher up and you get more throat hit. *I was amazed at just how much difference it makes if you move it up or down even very slightly. To move it, even after you've installed and wicked it, you can gently use tweezers.

Here is the position for more *FLAVOUR - coil is lower down*


In the case of the IGO-L, you can't touch the deck since the coil will short out. But the lower you go, you end up closer to the airhole. The flavour is amazing here. The juice I was using was Five Pawns Bowden's Mate. The throat hit in this position is much less. 

Here is the position for more *THROAT HIT - coil is higher up*


In this picture, the coil is slightly higher than the posts. Whoa boy! This position thumps the throat! Amazing stuff. I cannot believe the difference a few millimetres makes. I found this to be the ideal position for me for the occasional drip session. I like to knock myself out when I drip. Flavour is still very good - it is a dripper after all 

Thanks to @Matthee, for helping me along. I felt I had to share this with all of you. I think similar principles should apply to other devices. 

Time for another puff....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## JB1987 (11/3/14)

Thanks @Silver just moved the coil down a bit and there is definitely an improvement in flavour, much smoother vape. Amazing what a difference such a small adjustment can make 


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/3/14)

Silver said:


> *Coil position on the IGO-L - Throat hit versus Flavour*
> 
> Ok, thanks to @Matthee, I have worked out the ideal coil position for me on the IGO-L
> 
> ...


Great coiling, great post!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (12/3/14)

Silver said:


> *Coil position on the IGO-L - Throat hit versus Flavour*
> 
> Ok, thanks to @Matthee, I have worked out the ideal coil position for me on the IGO-L
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff @Silver . Great illustration.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (12/3/14)

thanks @Silver 

ill be sure to try this out as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (13/3/14)

Dual coil on RM 2.1. Boom!
Love it!!!!
28g came to 0.65 ohm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ (13/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Dual coil on RM 2.1. Boom!
> Love it!!!!
> 28g came to 0.65 ohm.
> View attachment 1990


That is one classy coil.. looks damn awesome man.. well done, neat and tidy and I am sure it must vape like a beast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (13/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> That is one classy coil.. looks damn awesome man.. well done, neat and tidy and I am sure it must vape like a beast


Thanks brother. I does vape like a beast. I love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Dual coil on RM 2.1. Boom!
> Love it!!!!
> 28g came to 0.65 ohm.
> View attachment 1990


Testing the limits hey! I thought, but that is just one coil. Then I noticed the two wires going into the post hole. Very expertly done. Must try that - you just twist 2 parallel wires together?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (13/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Testing the limits hey! I thought, but that is just one coil. Then I noticed the two wires going into the post hole. Very expertly done. Must try that - you just twist 2 parallel wires together?


Hehehe. Yes, just make 2 wires parallel with each other and wrap like a normal coil. Not alot of plumes, but the TH is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (13/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Testing the limits hey! I thought, but that is just one coil. Then I noticed the two wires going into the post hole. Very expertly done. Must try that - you just twist 2 parallel wires together?


O, and thank you so much for putting me on the path to the Reo. I will not look back. You will not understand how much it changed my view of vaping. Thanks @Matthee ! You are a legend in my eyes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/3/14)

TylerD said:


> O, and thank you so much for putting me on the path to the Reo. I will not look back. You will not understand how much it changed my view of vaping. Thanks @Matthee ! You are a legend in my eyes!



Profound! Wow


----------



## thekeeperza (13/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Dual coil on RM 2.1. Boom!
> Love it!!!!
> 28g came to 0.65 ohm.


Epic coil! Didn't see the second coil either initially.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Epic coil! Didn't see the second coil either initially.



We've all been for a second look since Matthee pointed it out!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lee_T (13/3/14)

Protank3 rebuild.
First coil ever.


























Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (13/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> Protank3 rebuild.
> First coil ever.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome for a first coil! Very nice coil!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

Stunning! what's the diameter of the dual coil @TylerD?


----------



## TylerD (13/3/14)

johanct said:


> Stunning! what's the diameter of the dual coil @TylerD?


The id is 1.5mm @johanct .


----------



## Silver (13/3/14)

Nice coil @Lee_T - how does it vape?


----------



## Lee_T (13/3/14)

Silver said:


> Nice coil @Lee_T - how does it vape?


I need wick still haha. I just wanted to try my hands at it and didn't want to wait. I'll be getting organic cotton later today.



Lee


----------



## Silver (13/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Hehehe. Yes, just make 2 wires parallel with each other and wrap like a normal coil. Not alot of plumes, but the TH is awesome!



Give me more Throat Hit!
Sounds wonderful @TylerD 

I am taking notes in my coil diary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

TylerD said:


> The id is 1.5mm @johanct .



Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (13/3/14)

Wow @TylerD - piece of art. Can you perhaps show us how you built that?


----------



## TylerD (13/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Wow @TylerD - piece of art. Can you perhaps show us how you built that?


I will do a picture step by step. That cool @vaalboy ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy (13/3/14)

TylerD said:


> I will do a picture step by step. That cool @vaalboy ?



Awesome - thanks a million!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> Protank3 rebuild.
> First coil ever.
> 
> 
> ...


I do admire the brave peeps building their first coils on protanks and the like. Cannot be easy with so little space. Should you decide to go RBA coil building will be a breeze.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

@TylerD you do the step-by-step you may use this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zegee (13/3/14)

inspired by @TylerD
twisted 30g 
1.5mm
10/11 wraps
1 ohm 








sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

Great looking coil with massive surface area!


----------



## Zegee (13/3/14)

johanct said:


> Great looking coil with massive surface area!


dankie meneer

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## TylerD (14/3/14)

Zegee said:


> inspired by @TylerD
> twisted 30g
> 1.5mm
> 10/11 wraps
> ...


Awesome @Zegee !
I think we inspire each other. Hehehe.
I did that coil because you once asked if someone ever did a dual on a RM 2.1
So yes, you inspired me to do that coil!
Boom!


----------



## Silver (14/3/14)

You guys must tell us how the new coil vapes. Dont just post a pic. 
Also tell us how it vapes compared to others you have built.


----------



## TylerD (14/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Awesome - thanks a million!!


Done!
Check it!
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/side-by-side-dual-coil.1242/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee_T (14/3/14)

Got some vape mail today.. dropped my first coil into this RDA.



Lee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (14/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> Got some vape mail today.. dropped my first coil into this RDA.
> Lee


That's a volcano, awesome.


----------



## Riaz (14/3/14)

well done @Lee_T !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (14/3/14)

Matthee said:


> That's a volcano, awesome.


Is volcano a type of build? I just liked the look of nanocoils and messed about with cotton. Thank you! And Thank you @Riaz



Lee


----------



## Riaz (14/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> Protank3 rebuild.
> First coil ever.
> 
> 
> ...



forgot to add, nice legs LMIMC

very unhairy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (14/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> Is volcano a type of build? I just liked the look of nanocoils and messed about with cotton. Thank you! And Thank you @Riaz
> Lee


Not that I know of. Just spewing vapour like a volcano!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (14/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Not that I know of. Just spewing vapour like a volcano!


I'm inspired. 



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (14/3/14)

Riaz said:


> forgot to add, nice legs LMIMC
> 
> very unhairy


Thank you. What's lmimc



Lee


----------



## BhavZ (14/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> Thank you. What's lmimc
> 
> 
> 
> Lee


LMIMC = Laugh Me In My Chops

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lee_T (14/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> LMIMC = Laugh Me In My Chops


Chops? Sorry, not familiar



Lee


----------



## Andre (14/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> LMIMC = Laugh Me In My Chops


Ok, I get it now too. @Lee_T, think it is meant as a compliment. Us South African men are hairy like gorillas.


----------



## BhavZ (14/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> Chops? Sorry, not familiar
> 
> 
> 
> Lee



Here in CPT, LMIMC is the equivalent to LMFAO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (14/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Ok, I get it now too. @Lee_T, think it is meant as a compliment. Us South Africans are hairy like gorillas.


Yea I take the compliment. I'm gonna be hairy as hell myself, still got time though. 



Lee


----------



## Lee_T (14/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Here in CPT, LMIMC is the equivalent to LMFAO.


right on thanks!



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Here in CPT, LMIMC is the equivalent to LMFAO.


Translate LMFAO for me as well, please.


----------



## Lee_T (14/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Translate LMFAO for me as well, please.


Laughing My Fuckin Ass Off



Lee


----------



## Andre (14/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> Laughing My Fuckin Ass Off
> Lee


Ouch, now I know why peeps rather use the abbreviation.


----------



## Lee_T (14/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Ouch, now I know why peeps rather use the abbreviation.


rather crude isn't it?



Lee

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (14/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> Yea I take the compliment. I'm gonna be hairy as hell myself, still got time though.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee



hi @Lee_T i didnt mean any offense by my post.

it was a pure observation, nothing more, as was mentioned by @Matthee the men in SA usually have very hairy legs LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (14/3/14)

Riaz said:


> hi @Lee_T i didnt mean any offense by my post.
> 
> it was a pure observation, nothing more, as was mentioned by @Matthee the men in SA usually have very hairy legs LOL


Seriously don't worry about it. Zero offense. I laughed a bit.



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/3/14)

Thank you @Cape vaping supplies for the all the gear this morning, got hte IGO-L (think that is the name) RDA this morning and loving it. This is my first RDA and man does it make a huge difference to my vaping experience. The flavour so much more natural and true to what is written on the bottle. Built my first RDA coil today (pics below)


The RDA on my SVD running an efest 18350 battery (which I also got from @Cape vaping supplies)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/3/14)

I love that glowing coil! @BhavZ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/3/14)

johanct said:


> I love that glowing coil! @BhavZ



Thanks man!


----------



## TylerD (15/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thank you @Cape vaping supplies for the all the gear this morning, got hte IGO-L (think that is the name) RDA this morning and loving it. This is my first RDA and man does it make a huge difference to my vaping experience. The flavour so much more natural and true to what is written on the bottle. Built my first RDA coil today (pics below)
> 
> View attachment 2055
> The RDA on my SVD running an efest 18350 battery (which I also got from @Cape vaping supplies)
> ...


Rocking coil @BhavZ !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/3/14)

I think @BhavZ is our local

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/3/14)

Thanks guys, appreciate it!


----------



## Andre (15/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thank you @Cape vaping supplies for the all the gear this morning, got hte IGO-L (think that is the name) RDA this morning and loving it. This is my first RDA and man does it make a huge difference to my vaping experience. The flavour so much more natural and true to what is written on the bottle. Built my first RDA coil today (pics below)
> 
> View attachment 2055
> The RDA on my SVD running an efest 18350 battery (which I also got from @Cape vaping supplies)
> ...


One can see you have gained much experience in building coils for those tanks - awesome coiling! Now for the mech...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/3/14)

I agree with previous post, get yourself a mech and do some serious sub-ohms @BhavZ


----------



## BhavZ (15/3/14)

Thanks @Matthee. Definitely want to get a mech mod, just need to find one that fits my budget then mech all the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/14)

Congrats @BhavZ!!!!

Lovely coil - what was the resistance?

And lovely photos - so clear - great shots!

Incidentally, that is my exact setup. SVD with IGO-L. Snap.
I agree with you on your comment about the flavour difference versus the "normal" type of tanks. 
So nice to be able to put in a new piece of cotton to taste a new flavour without having to extensively clean the tank etc.

Remember to adjust the height of the coil - higher for more throat hit.
Also experiment with longer tails to get the coil as close to the edge as possible and see what you think...

All the best to you man! 
I know the feeling.


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/3/14)

@BhavZ thats a sweet looking coil dude. Definitely time for a mech.


----------



## BhavZ (15/3/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats @BhavZ!!!!
> 
> Lovely coil - what was the resistance?
> 
> ...



Thanks man, built a 1.5ohm coil in there. Will definitely give longer legs a try. Have been playing with the height of the coil and man mm make a huge difference.



Gazzacpt said:


> @BhavZ thats a sweet looking coil dude. Definitely time for a mech.



Thanks man, definitely cannot wait to get my hands on a mech mod. Hopefully end of the month will bring me some vapemail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (15/3/14)

So heres my single coil double barrel shotgun on my Trident.
26g Kanthal
1.5Ohms
5 wraps per barrel
air shoots through the middle of the 2 barrels.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein510 (15/3/14)

Oh and you can put 1 flavour on the one side and another on the other side as the two wicks dont touch each other.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (16/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> So heres my single coil double barrel shotgun on my Trident.
> 26g Kanthal
> 1.5Ohms
> 5 wraps per barrel
> ...



Looks awesome man..

Can we get a step by step as to how you built it?


----------



## Hein510 (16/3/14)

It was a first try or concept coil, looks a little rough.
The 26g takes ages to get hot so I think 30 or 32g will work better but then again its gonna be like 2 wraps a side.
Used the 26g so I could get more wraps in, also think with 30 or 32g the flavour will pop a little more. TH and vapour is good, flavour is a bit muted.

Took a length of 26g, torched it and started wrapping 5 wraps over and under my small 1,5ish mm screw driver
then stop and slightly bend it back and start wrapping another 5 wraps under and over
now the tricky part is to get another screw driver in the mix by pulling the first one out and then putting the other screw driver in from the other side
then the straightening can begin to get that bend out and the 2 barrels next to each other.

will do a photo tutorial when I get some 30g kanthal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (16/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> It was a first try or concept coil, looks a little rough.
> The 26g takes ages to get hot so I think 30 or 32g will work better but then again its gonna be like 2 wraps a side.
> Used the 26g so I could get more wraps in, also think with 30 or 32g the flavour will pop a little more. TH and vapour is good, flavour is a bit muted.
> 
> ...


Sounds intricate...looking forward to your tutorial.


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

Wow @Hein510 , that is innovative
A dual flavour coil!


----------



## johan (16/3/14)

Did a quick recoil & wick with bamboo yarn today on a Kayfun 3.1 clone:

Coil: 8 full turns with 28G Kanthal
Inner diameter: 2mm
Resistance: 1.1 Ohm





Wicking: took a length of bamboo yarn and fold it double, then moisten bended end and pull through coil





Cut bamboo yarn to length and moisten with pure unflavoured VG




Quick test fire




I should've sterilized bamboo yarn by boiling it in bi-distilled water and suggest every one to do so - see the label info and you will understand that it needs sterilization




*Findings*:

1. The bamboo yarn wicks much better than cotton or any other material I've tried in the past, so much so, that I had to open the air vent to its maximum.
2. Apart from the very 1'st vape that was beyond horrible, I won't even try to describe it here, the flavour was on par with cotton (and obviously 200% better than silica fibre). I couldn't really taste an improvement regarding flavour over cotton.
3. Definitely a huge improvement on throat hit, but that might be due to the fact that I had to open up the air vent to max.
4. I guess that with bamboo yarn, re-wicking will not have to be done so often as with cotton - only time will tell.
5. One thing that I didn't try was to see if it will burn as easily as cotton (maybe someone else can comment on this).

*Suggestion to those who want to try Bamboo yarn*:

1. First boil bamboo yarn in bi-distilled water (note: without lid on boiling pot) for minimum 10 minutes to get rid of the dye and any other bacteria and pathogens.
2. Inner diameter of coil should match your bamboo yarn string diameter; i.e 1 x string yarn = 1mm I.D coil, 2 x string yarn = 2mm I.D coil etc.
3. Start off with air vent fully open and adjust closer to your personal preference.
4. *DON'T INHALE VERY FIRST VAPE*, but blow it out.


----------



## Andre (16/3/14)

johanct said:


> Did a quick recoil & wick with bamboo yarn today on a Kayfun 3.1 clone:
> 
> Coil: 8 full turns with 28G Kanthal
> Inner diameter: 2mm
> ...


Thank you. Great coiling, great report. I do pull the yarn doubled through a 1.5 mm ID coil using dental floss as illustrated in this post. Glad to hear it wicks that well, should prevent any dry hits.


----------



## johan (16/3/14)

Yes I saw that post of yours @Matthee , my rational was to have it ever so slightly loose from the cotton experience - seems that the bamboo yarn is more forgiving in that regard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/3/14)

johanct said:


> Yes I saw that post of yours @Matthee , my rational was to have it ever so slightly loose from the cotton experience - seems that the bamboo yarn is more forgiving in that regard.


Yes, I agree - had not wicking problems on the 1.5 mm ID, to the contrary.


----------



## johan (16/3/14)

@Matthee did you by any chance find that you don't need to re-wick as often as with cotton?


----------



## BhavZ (16/3/14)

johanct said:


> Did a quick recoil & wick with bamboo yarn today on a Kayfun 3.1 clone:
> 
> Coil: 8 full turns with 28G Kanthal
> Inner diameter: 2mm
> ...



That is a sexy looking coil right there.

Thanks for the info..


----------



## Andre (16/3/14)

johanct said:


> @Matthee did you by any chance find that you don't need to re-wick as often as with cotton?


It lasts much longer than cotton. When I pulled one after 3 days still could not break it.


----------



## johan (16/3/14)

Thanks @BhavZ


----------



## johan (16/3/14)

Matthee said:


> It lasts much longer than cotton. When I pulled one after 3 days still could not break it.



Thanks @Matthee , I guessed something like that, but wasn't sure.


----------



## RIEFY (16/3/14)

ok I tried the bamboo and I was disgusted by that 1st vape. immediately pulled it out and replaced with cotton. if any one wants my bamboo you can have it.









Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee (16/3/14)

lmimc luckily I could hijack some from my wife instead of ordering bring it to next meet and u can pass it along

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## RIEFY (16/3/14)

Zegee said:


> lmimc luckily I could hijack some from my wife instead of ordering bring it to next meet and u can pass it along
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


bro it was bad. im scared. dont even want to try and boil some.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (16/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> ok I tried the bamboo and I was disgusted by that 1st vape. immediately pulled it out and replaced with cotton. if any one wants my bamboo you can have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did exactly the same.
Tasted like some kind of perfume thingy going on in there. I had to throw away my bottle of juice as it was in my juice as well. Because of the flood and drain on the Reo. Not for me. I really think there is still some kind of process involved.


----------



## johan (16/3/14)

For me it was only the 1'st vape - being on the bamboo since midday and it is the best wicking material I've experienced to date.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (16/3/14)

Hey guys,

Need some advice, what is the best way to wick the IGO-L? My one end is very thin and I tend to burn that side first (See pic below). How can I get both ends to be thick and still tuck it in neatly?


----------



## thekeeperza (16/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Need some advice, what is the best way to wick the IGO-L? My one end is very thin and I tend to burn that side first (See pic below). How can I get both ends to be thick and still tuck it in neatly?
> View attachment 2081


The end tends to be thin due to rolling the cotton. Try pulling it though further using a longer rolled piece and you should have a more consistent thickness. You can then cut the length to suit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (17/3/14)

Thanks @thekeeperza, will give that a try


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

Also, I found I don't need much length of cotton on the IGO-L

Just needs to be enough on each side of the coil to touch the floor/deck
Obviously then you'll have to drip more frequently.


----------



## BhavZ (17/3/14)

Thanks guys, will give it a try tonight when I get home..

Man RDA's are awesome, must say that now even my much loved mPT2 and RevTanks have muted flavour in comparison to my RDA.

Think I need to invest in an RTA for work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (17/3/14)

So without any ado herewith my recoiled Trident vaping beautifully at 1.0 ohms on a SVD.







Thanks to everyone on this thread! 

(26g kanthal)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

Great stuff @Reinvanhardt - Excellent photography!


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> So without any ado herewith my recoiled Trident vaping beautifully at 1.0 ohms on a SVD.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121
> ...


Love your mandrel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (17/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> So without any ado herewith my recoiled Trident vaping beautifully at 1.0 ohms on a SVD.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121
> ...



awesome looking coil @Reinvanhardt 

what diameter is that rivet?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (17/3/14)

Riaz said:


> what diameter is that rivet?



Thank Riaz, it's 3mm


----------



## BhavZ (17/3/14)

That is one good looking coil there man, and at 1ohm it must vape like a beast.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (17/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> That is one good looking coil there man, and at 1ohm it must vape like a beast.



Thanks @BhavZ. Yeah I'm absolutely loving this setup! The plumes are quite extraordinary. 

Ps. The entire setup took me about 45min but over time I'm sure it will go quicker.


----------



## BhavZ (17/3/14)

Definitely, I noticed that on my first coil I spent a fare bit of time tweaking etc to get the decided TH, Vapor and Flavour but once you find it every coil after that gets easier and easier as you now know what to look for and how the coil roughly should be positioned.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein510 (17/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> So without any ado herewith my recoiled Trident vaping beautifully at 1.0 ohms on a SVD.



How did you get the SVD to fire at 1Ohm? Mine fires at 1.3Ohms and gives me the red blink at 1.2Ohms.


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> How did you get the SVD to fire at 1Ohm? Mine fires at 1.3Ohms and gives me the red blink at 1.2Ohms.


Could be a newer model?


----------



## Hein510 (17/3/14)

Double Nano coil in Trident RDA on KTS mech running at 0.4Ohms with organic cotton tucked under the coils.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (17/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> How did you get the SVD to fire at 1Ohm? Mine fires at 1.3Ohms and gives me the red blink at 1.2Ohms.




I thought this question might pop up. I have no idea Hein. I've been vaping this setup full time from this morning. Not sure how old mine is but it's the version with the "+" button on the left of the screen. I remember reading somewhere when I was researching SVD's that some of them have different protection tolerances. Guess I just got lucky, will try for 0.9 ohm next time. Here's a pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> Double Nano coil in Trident RDA on KTS mech running at 0.4Ohms with organic cotton tucked under the coils.
> View attachment 2130
> 
> View attachment 2129
> ...


Nice coiling - that is on the dark side of the moon, must hit like a train.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

This is one of the busiest threads and I don't normally pay much attention to it because it's all a little beyond me... but as soon as Vape Mail arrives I may just be paying a little more attention because I finally cracked and ordered an RBA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## TylerD (17/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is one of the busiest threads and I don't normally pay much attention to it because it's all a little beyond me... but as soon as Vape Mail arrives I may just be paying a little more attention because I finally cracked and ordered an RBA!
> 
> View attachment 2134


Awesome @Rob Fisher ! That is one awesome RBA! You're going to love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (17/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Nice coiling - that is on the dark side of the moon, must hit like a train.


Ja for sure, tried 12mg in this and coughed for like 2mins straight, couldn't handle that TH! flavour flavour flavour! so vaping zero in it now, major vapour with 1 second vapes! Fires instantly! Oh and its 26g kanthal and that always takes ages to heat up! But this thing fires instant!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/3/14)

Congrats @Rob Fisher you wont regret it.. Ever since I started rebuilding I haven't looked back. A lot more affordable than buying pre-built coils and the customisation building your own coils just makes everything that much better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (17/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> Double Nano coil in Trident RDA on KTS mech running at 0.4Ohms with organic cotton tucked under the coils.
> View attachment 2130
> 
> View attachment 2129
> ...


Awesome looking coils dude! Enjoy them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (17/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is one of the busiest threads and I don't normally pay much attention to it because it's all a little beyond me... but as soon as Vape Mail arrives I may just be paying a little more attention because I finally cracked and ordered an RBA!


You won't be sorry that is a brilliant RBA

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (17/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is one of the busiest threads and I don't normally pay much attention to it because it's all a little beyond me... but as soon as Vape Mail arrives I may just be paying a little more attention because I finally cracked and ordered an RBA!
> 
> View attachment 2134


rob you know you gona throw your nautilus in the bin when the kayfun is setup properly right!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> rob you know you gona throw your nautilus in the bin when the kayfun is setup properly right!



Now that I doubt...but you maybe right... time will tell... I just find the Nautilus so easy and so very satisfying! But I know fiddling with coils etc is going to bring a whole new era... I just feel that maybe the massive difference maybe overkill. I played with the REO and it was amazing but switching back to the Nautilus when Mark took his REO with him didn't make me feel like the end of the world...

I've been vaping huge clouds with the Nautilus tonight thinking just how perfect a setup it is... no fuss, no hassle just pure vaping pleasure...

Looking forward to Vape Mail... I will have a few new atomisers to play with as well! Oh and my Legends range is on it's way too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/3/14)

Welcome to the dark side Rob..  If you need any help please be sure to let us know..


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Welcome to the dark side Rob..  If you need any help please be sure to let us know..



Roger Wilco Giz!


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

Can't wait to see pics of your first coil and review on the Kayfun @Rob Fisher !


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Super coils @Reinvanhardt and @Hein510 !

@Reinvanhardt - those photos are brilliant - I can even count the wraps easily. 
I was going to also ask on the SVD firing at 1 ohm. Interesting that yours does. Mine fires superbly at 1.3. I haven't tried building lower resistance though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now that I doubt...but you maybe right... time will tell... I just find the Nautilus so easy and so very satisfying! But I know fiddling with coils etc is going to bring a whole new era... I just feel that maybe the massive difference maybe overkill. I played with the REO and it was amazing but switching back to the Nautilus when Mark took his REO with him didn't make me feel like the end of the world...
> 
> I've been vaping huge clouds with the Nautilus tonight thinking just how perfect a setup it is... no fuss, no hassle just pure vaping pleasure...
> 
> Looking forward to Vape Mail... I will have a few new atomisers to play with as well! Oh and my Legends range is on it's way too!




Hi @Rob Fisher - all the best with the Kayfun!

I hear what you are saying regarding the difference perhaps being a bit of an overkill.

I don't have the Nautilus, but my "no fuss workhorse" is the mPT2, which you know well. When I got my IGO-L dripper set up properly (after a few coil builds) - the flavour and throat hit is awesome. But since dripping is not convenient, I have both mPT2s always loaded and I vape them during the day. After a dripping session, taking a drag on the mPT2 with VM Choc Mint is not so bad at all. In fact, for mindless vaping, I find it better. A bit more mellow and not so intense. 

Something I have grappled with for some time is whether I would enjoy the intensity of my dripper all day. I am still really not sure. I do like the occasional intense throat hit dripping session, but I don't think I would enjoy that all day. What I find useful on the dripper is being able to test juices. Superb flavour and so easy to change juice - you just put in a new piece of cotton - no hectic cleaning procedure. So for that purpose I think I will always keep a top dripper setup at hand. 

Just my thoughts...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hein510 (18/3/14)

Silver said:


> Super coils @Reinvanhardt and @Hein510 !
> 
> @Reinvanhardt - those photos are brilliant - I can even count the wraps easily.
> I was going to also ask on the SVD firing at 1 ohm. Interesting that yours does. Mine fires superbly at 1.3. I haven't tried building lower resistance though



Ja mine cuts out at 1.2 so I always build 1.4 in case it fluctuates down to 1.3 and then at least it still works, built a 1.3 that went down to 1.2 and had to do it over again.


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

good thinking there Hein

On my last coil I was aiming for 1.4 as well. But it came out at 1.3
When juiced up it sometimes says 1.4 on the SVD's ohm checker

Will keep that in mind


----------



## BhavZ (18/3/14)

Mine also tends to fluxuate from time to time. Also I noticed with my dripper the wetter the cotton the more accurate read I get ito ohms.

For me right now my sweet spot is 1.5ohms, 1.3ohms gets a bit much for me.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher - all the best with the Kayfun!
> 
> I hear what you are saying regarding the difference perhaps being a bit of an overkill.
> 
> ...



@Silver once again there is a BUTTON and I think you are in the centre of the button Mr Venter... your post is pretty much exactly where I think I'm going to be with this Vaping thing... I thought maybe it's a all or nothing situation but I don't think so. Your post here confirms what I think it's gonna be!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (18/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is one of the busiest threads and I don't normally pay much attention to it because it's all a little beyond me... but as soon as Vape Mail arrives I may just be paying a little more attention because I finally cracked and ordered an RBA!
> 
> View attachment 2134



lovely stuff @Rob Fisher 

i reckon once u fire that bad boy up you might not go back to the usual tanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (18/3/14)

Riaz said:


> lovely stuff @Rob Fisher
> 
> i reckon once u fire that bad boy up you might not go back to the usual tanks


Agree

After trying an RDA, I personally think that the only benefit that a standard clearo has is convenience. And then that goes out the window when you get a Reo/Rhino (not sure what we are calling it at this point in time).

However once I started building coils for my clearo it had gotten remarkably better but still does not trump and RBA/RDA/RTA

On second thought, if one gets an RTA I dont think there would be a need for a standard clearo cause then rebuilds would have the benefit of a tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

This is going to be an interesting experiment... my gut feeling (same as @Silver) is that I will use the RBA at home and out and about the Nautilus... only time will tell!


----------



## BhavZ (18/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is going to be an interesting experiment... my gut feeling (same as @Silver) is that I will use the RBA at home and out and about the Nautilus... only time will tell!



@Rob Fisher this vid is for you


----------



## RIEFY (18/3/14)

that build is tricky. if you dont place the coil properly it tastes like burnt old socks

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (18/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> that build is tricky. if you dont place the coil properly it tastes like burnt old socks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


LOL I hear you man but building coils is still a lot of fun and for me the greater the challenge the more fun it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Superb video, thanks for posting. This guy is really funny. So entertaining.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (18/3/14)

I spent some time friday night rebuilding the nautilus and got huge clouds with burnt taste due to my coils touching the filler. that was the end of me and aspire. beacause I love to build my own coils I switched back to the aerotank with a 1.5 ohm microcoil. the way its setup I prefer the aero over the nautilus now

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (18/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> LOL I hear you man but building coils is still a lot of fun and for me the greater the challenge the more fun it is.


Sure is fun! rebuilt a dual coil iclear 30B the other day!came to round 1.2Ohms so had to vape it on the KTS but damn it was good and the normal 30B coil goes dry on you every couple of vapes and the cotton just dont! But I have to say to get that 2 coils in there and get them in right is a biatch! had to disassemble it a couple of times to readjust the coils cause it shorted out and just when I wanted to dump it it worked!!!


----------



## BhavZ (18/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> Sure is fun! rebuilt a dual coil iclear 30B the other day!came to round 1.2Ohms so had to vape it on the KTS but damn it was good and the normal 30B coil goes dry on you every couple of vapes and the cotton just dont! But I have to say to get that 2 coils in there and get them in right is a biatch! had to disassemble it a couple of times to readjust the coils cause it shorted out and just when I wanted to dump it it worked!!!



Building a dual coil in a tank is class man, congrats. Show us a pic if you can.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> @Rob Fisher this vid is for you




Thanks @BhavZ! Gotta try this sometime!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I spent some time friday night rebuilding the nautilus and got huge clouds with burnt taste due to my coils touching the filler. that was the end of me and aspire. beacause I love to build my own coils I switched back to the aerotank with a 1.5 ohm microcoil. the way its setup I prefer the aero over the nautilus now
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Interesting CVS, so you prefer the Aero for rebuilding

How about stock, out the box, which would you say is better?


----------



## Hein510 (18/3/14)

Silver said:


> Interesting CVS, so you prefer the Aero for rebuilding
> 
> How about stock, out the box, which would you say is better?


Stock clearo? Dont think anything beats the Nautilus for stock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (18/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Building a dual coil in a tank is class man, congrats. Show us a pic if you can.


taking photos of rebuilding clearo coils is hard! need to get a good camera for that, with the RDA/RBA the blackberry take ok photos. But will see, maybe lend a camera when rebuilding a clearo coil next time!


----------



## BhavZ (18/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> taking photos of rebuilding clearo coils is hard! need to get a good camera for that, with the RDA/RBA the blackberry take ok photos. But will see, maybe lend a camera when rebuilding a clearo coil next time!


Or get your hands on a galaxy S3 or dare I say iPhone to take the pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (18/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> taking photos of rebuilding clearo coils is hard! need to get a good camera for that, with the RDA/RBA the blackberry take ok photos. But will see, maybe lend a camera when rebuilding a clearo coil next time!



i have the same problem @Hein510 

the crapberry takes the worst pics

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (18/3/14)

Riaz said:


> i have the same problem @Hein510
> 
> the crapberry takes the worst pics


I think a webcam would take better pics than a blackberry ??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is going to be an interesting experiment... my gut feeling (same as @Silver) is that I will use the RBA at home and out and about the Nautilus... only time will tell!



Time will tell indeed @Rob Fisher . I think to get a solution that works well for you is the important thing. And as @Matthee has said numerous times, as long as it keeps you off the stinkies. 

I imagine in a year or two from now, there will be a pen-sized vaping device that gives the same flavour and throat hit as a good dripper - with convenience and portability. Can't wait for that.

PBusardo always refers to the old days (a few years ago) when he was making vape gear with tea bags and other items. Maybe in a few years time, many will say, do you remember when we used to wrap coils with Kanthal wire and use organic cotton balls.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

I find even my iPhone 5S, which supposedly has a good camera struggles to take good close-ups of coils etc.

My trusty Canon S110 does a great job. 

Incidentally, this is one helluva camera. I have yet to see any cell camera replace it for me. So it goes with me wherever I go. Solid little beast.


----------



## JB1987 (18/3/14)

I must say that since starting with the Igo-L about 2 months ago I find it difficult to vape on anything but an RBA, the flavour and vapour of clearo's just don't compare. I still use an iClear 16 on the iTaste VV when I go out somewhere that I need to be more discreet but it's just not the same  Collecting the Kayfun in about an hour, will post some pics of the coil build tonight

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (18/3/14)

Silver said:


> Interesting CVS, so you prefer the Aero for rebuilding
> 
> How about stock, out the box, which would you say is better?


stock vs stock = nautilus wins by miles

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (18/3/14)

JB1987 said:


> I must say that since starting with the Igo-L about 2 months ago I find it difficult to vape on anything but an RBA, the flavour and vapour of clearo's just don't compare. I still use an iClear 16 on the iTaste VV when I go out somewhere that I need to be more discreet but it's just not the same  Collecting the Kayfun in about an hour, will post some pics of the coil build tonight



I concur. And... just picked up my Kayfun! Must have just missed you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (18/3/14)

Koiling the Kayfun. 28g kanthal around a 2mm pop rivet.








Wait WHAT! Sub-ohm vaping on an SVD? I've confirmed this reading with a multimeter, came out a 0.90 ohms.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

Do I count right; 4 turns / wraps?


----------



## Andre (18/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Koiling the Kayfun. 28g kanthal around a 2mm pop rivet.
> 
> View attachment 2154
> 
> ...


Your SVD will still limit you to 15 W - so you won't get the 19.6 W that a mech will give you.


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

As @Matthee has pointed out, if the SVD fires but limits you to 15 Watts, then you may as well get the extra wraps and extra coil/wick surface area contact on a slightly higher resistance coil. Am I understanding this correctly?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (18/3/14)

johanct said:


> Do I count right; 4 turns / wraps?



That's right Johan.



Matthee said:


> Your SVD will still limit you to 15 W - so you won't get the 19.6 W that a mech will give you.



I'm certainly looking forward to my first mech, alas, it's still in Singapore. I'm a very happy vaper now though.


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

Thanks, your photography is excellent.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (18/3/14)

Silver said:


> As @Matthee has pointed out, if the SVD fires but limits you to 15 Watts, then you may as well get the extra wraps and extra coil/wick surface area contact on a slightly higher resistance coil. Am I understanding this correctly?



I understand, it makes sense. Thanks for this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (20/3/14)

1st coil on my new Aqua. Dual coil, 28g at 0.8ohm






Sent via Pluto on my Rocket

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD (20/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> 1st coil on my new Aqua. Dual coil, 28g at 0.8ohm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that coils look super sharp! Great coils Rex!


----------



## Rex Smit (20/3/14)

Thanks T. Had good practice on the evod and Rocket coils.

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket


----------



## TylerD (20/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Thanks T. Had good practice on the evod and Rocket coils.
> 
> Sent via Pluto on my Rocket


How is the vape compared to the rocket and evod?


----------



## Rex Smit (20/3/14)

Very very nice. Once the cotton got settled, the flavour was awesome. A little better than the Rocket, crap loads better than the evod.

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> 1st coil on my new Aqua. Dual coil, 28g at 0.8ohm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great coiling. Presume the MVP was just for resistance measuring?


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

Great coiling!


----------



## Reinvanhardt (20/3/14)

I was up late last night tinkering with my Kayfun. Here's my new chimney coil. 5/6 wraps with 28g. Cotton wrapped around the coil. 1.2 ohms on an SVD.






This is a vast improvement for me. The throat hit is massive, I had to lower the power from 12w to 8w. Flavour is also brilliant but vapour production a little less so.

This coil will stay a while

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Is that a new way to do it? I would have threaded the wool through the coil and also the coil wouldn't have been in that position?


----------



## RIEFY (20/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> I was up late last night tinkering with my Kayfun. Here's my new chimney coil. 5/6 wraps with 28g. Cotton wrapped around the coil. 1.2 ohms on an SVD.
> 
> View attachment 2241
> View attachment 2242
> ...


dude that coil is glowing beautifully.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvanhardt (20/3/14)

Your way would be right, this is just a different setup. I saw a video and like to experiment so...


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

Again excellent photography, let alone the great coiling @Reinvanhardt - what was the major one aspect change from horizontal to vertical coiling you experienced?


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

johanct said:


> Again excellent photography, let alone the great coiling @Reinvanhardt - what was the major one aspect change from horizontal to vertical coiling you experienced?



X2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (20/3/14)

johanct said:


> Again excellent photography, let alone the great coiling @Reinvanhardt - what was the major one aspect change from horizontal to vertical coiling you experienced?



Cheers Johan! Throat hit x 2 and flavour x 1.3. Because the middle of the coil is now right above the air hole the airflow is improved and by wrapping the cotton around the coil you still get maximum surface contact. So to answer you... throat hit, defnitely.


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (20/3/14)

@Reinvanhardt That is a beautiful coil!

I also did a vertical chimney coil in kayfun clone a few times, gotta agree with the throat hit, it was insane, even with a regular coil i find kayfun has quite a throat hit compared to some other rba's. The vapour production was not quite up to scratch imho, even at the 15W max on my SVD (no mech).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Is that a new way to do it? I would have threaded the wool through the coil and also the coil wouldn't have been in that position?



When you place your coil vertically, your wick placement is on the outside and accordingly benefit a greater surface area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Cheers Johan! Throat hit x 2 and flavour x 1.3. Because the middle of the coil is now right above the air hole the airflow is improved and by wrapping the cotton around the coil you still get maximum surface contact. So to answer you... throat hit, defnitely.


Awesome coiling! Throat hit is my thing, so on my urgent to do list now. Thanks for showing us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Cheers Johan! Throat hit x 2 and flavour x 1.3. Because the middle of the coil is now right above the air hole the airflow is improved and by wrapping the cotton around the coil you still get maximum surface contact. So to answer you... throat hit, defnitely.



Thanks - will definitely try before next refill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Is that a new way to do it? I would have threaded the wool through the coil and also the coil wouldn't have been in that position?





johanct said:


> When you place your coil vertically, your wick placement is on the outside and accordingly benefit a greater surface area.


And you would be blocking the air hole, which is a no no.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Awesome coiling! Throat hit is my thing, so on my urgent to do list now. Thanks for showing us.



Ditto - as @Matthee said - I too am a throat hit chaser. So this is fascinating.

@Reinvanhardt - those photos are stunning. What camera are you using to take them if I may ask? Are you using a tripod?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (20/3/14)

Silver said:


> @Reinvanhardt - those photos are stunning. What camera are you using to take them if I may ask? Are you using a tripod?



Busted! I'm a part time photographer in between studies. Nikon D80, AF-S Nikkor DX lens, tripod and remote snapper! (Sharpened in Lightroom)


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

That makes absolute sense, however I've seen guys with all the right gear, even D1's and still take crappy photos.


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

No wonder!!!! - remote snapper and Lightroom and all. Wow. 
Not busted at all - in fact its awesome.
Love your photos!

My little Canon S110 has a lot of respect for your setup

I think I need to bring one of my coils to you for a photo shoot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (20/3/14)

Silver said:


> No wonder!!!! - remote snapper and Lightroom and all. Wow.
> Not busted at all - in fact its awesome.
> Love your photos!
> 
> ...



Lol! Awesome! I love documenting coils!


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

@Reinvanhardt - next photo session I do - I will try the best I can with my trusty pocket cam
You can be the judge
I won't do any post processing - just straight from the camera

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (20/3/14)

Oh my goodness there are some awesome coils here. Truly inspiring. 
I have been rebuilding this Aqua RBA a few times already and decided to give it a Vertical coil. Strangely enough the it seems to form to a vertical coil more readily than horizontal. I got some Nichrome 0.12mm wire the other day and it was so thin I could not think of what to do. So just decided after seeing some dudes twisting the wire, to try a double twisted Nichrome build. The coils are double twisted and have 7/8 wraps. The resistance came to 2.1 after the build, so that would be 4.2 per a coil.

Anyways, this puppy has huge vapor, mellow taste and medium TH. I chase the clouds so I prefer the large volume clouds. Vaping it at 4.3 Volts on my iTaste VV/VW. The vertical coils in my opinion perform much better than horizontal on this Aqua. I have to however get some kanthal some how, somewhere because it is almost impossible to compress a micro coil with this Nichrome.

Here is some pics, any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks all, rocking thread.






Just a pic showing the pins holding the vert coils in place after tightening them down.





Pic showing the puppies glowing.





Pic showing the cotton wick passed through center and tucked into channels. Definitely room for improvement here.





Picture showing how it throws off vapor.

Awesome thanks y'all for the happy vapes and good times. Thanks for your advice and guidance, without which I would be like Steve Wonder in Hooters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/3/14)

Chop007 said:


> Oh my goodness there are some awesome coils here. Truly inspiring.
> I have been rebuilding this Aqua RBA a few times already and decided to give it a Vertical coil. Strangely enough the it seems to form to a vertical coil more readily than horizontal. I got some Nichrome 0.12mm wire the other day and it was so thin I could not think of what to do. So just decided after seeing some dudes twisting the wire, to try a double twisted Nichrome build. The coils are double twisted and have 7/8 wraps. The resistance came to 2.1 after the build, so that would be 4.2 per a coil.
> 
> Anyways, this puppy has huge vapor, mellow taste and medium TH. I chase the clouds so I prefer the large volume clouds. Vaping it at 4.3 Volts on my iTaste VV/VW. The vertical coils in my opinion perform much better than horizontal on this Aqua. I have to however get some kanthal some how, somewhere because it is almost impossible to compress a micro coil with this Nichrome.
> ...


Nice one Sir. I'll have to try that now

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Chop007 said:


> Oh my goodness there are some awesome coils here. Truly inspiring.
> I have been rebuilding this Aqua RBA a few times already and decided to give it a Vertical coil. Strangely enough the it seems to form to a vertical coil more readily than horizontal. I got some Nichrome 0.12mm wire the other day and it was so thin I could not think of what to do. So just decided after seeing some dudes twisting the wire, to try a double twisted Nichrome build. The coils are double twisted and have 7/8 wraps. The resistance came to 2.1 after the build, so that would be 4.2 per a coil.
> 
> Anyways, this puppy has huge vapor, mellow taste and medium TH. I chase the clouds so I prefer the large volume clouds. Vaping it at 4.3 Volts on my iTaste VV/VW. The vertical coils in my opinion perform much better than horizontal on this Aqua. I have to however get some kanthal some how, somewhere because it is almost impossible to compress a micro coil with this Nichrome.
> ...


Seems like today is vertical coil day. Well done, I like and will certainly try it. That way one could easily wick it with a nice thick ekowool as well. And @Gazzacpt (think it was you sir) gave me some 2.5 mm of that at the last Cape Vape. At sub-ohm the throat hit on a build like that must be a beast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (20/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Seems like today is vertical coil day


So true. I also want to try vertical coils now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (20/3/14)

ok so yesterday i drove down the coast to go visit my mom. since she has one of those cordless drills i decided to try and twist some kanthal again. saw a vid or two where rip tripper did it using an alan key, so digging through the toolbox i saw a split pin  even better than an alan key




from top to bottom : 
triple twisted kanthal
mathstick 
abyss coil failed attempt
double twisted kanthal








since i was playing with powertools my supervisor kept a close eye on me




right so first coil i did was with the thicker double twisted kanthal. looked darn nice but the wire was too thick to properly build it inside a protank coil head. tried in any case. reading came out at 0 ohms so i think it's something is not making proper contact. ah well, will do nicely for an rba where there is space. 






this bummed me out a bit and it was getting dark so i left off coil building for today. or so i thought. around midnight sitting in front of the tv watching the storage wars or pawn stars or whatever was on then a tapping on the wall drew my attention




well if that little fella was busy doing something constructive at midnight, i should be doing something also. out comes the triple twisted kanthal and assorted coil tools and this is what resulted

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Awesome post, @denizenx. Beautiful picture of the gecko with prey.


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

wow, well done @annemarievdh 

coil looks awesome

and nice gecko pic too


----------



## thekeeperza (20/3/14)

Ok add fancy twisted coils to my list now too!


----------



## annemarievdh (20/3/14)

Riaz said:


> wow, well done @annemarievdh
> 
> coil looks awesome
> 
> and nice gecko pic too



@Riaz hahaha I thing you got the wrong person


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

annemarievdh said:


> @Riaz hahaha I thing you got the wrong person



oh goodness

sorry bout that LOL

wow, well done @denizenx 

coil looks awesome

and nice gecko pic too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt (20/3/14)

32 Guage 3x twisted Kanthol 7x wraps 1.1 ohm sitting on a KayFun lite clone on top of an SVD Vaping at 15w.

Many many niceness!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

heres a noob question, how do you do twisted wraps with the kanthal?


----------



## Gizmo (20/3/14)

Drill 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Drill
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



like this


----------



## Reinhardt (20/3/14)

This is how we twisted the Kanthol


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

Reinhardt said:


> View attachment 2264
> 
> 
> This is how we twisted the Kanthol



how long did it take to twist the wire?


----------



## Reinhardt (20/3/14)

Riaz said:


> how long did it take to twist the wire?


30 sec


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

Reinhardt said:


> 30 sec



daaaam 

perhaps a step by step how to?


----------



## Reinhardt (20/3/14)

About to buils Smokyg one for his dripper. Wil take some photos and upload once done


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

Reinhardt said:


> About to buils Smokyg one for his dripper. Wil take some photos and upload once done



thanks man


----------



## Reinhardt (20/3/14)

Sweet


----------



## Reinvanhardt (20/3/14)

Hi @Reinhardt. What difference does the twisted kanthal make?


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Reinhardt said:


> 32 Guage 3x twisted Kanthol 7x wraps 1.1 ohm sitting on a KayFun lite clone on top of an SVD Vaping at 15w.
> 
> Many many niceness!
> 
> ...


Great coiling, and hand twisted, well done. Time for that 20 W mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Hi @Reinhardt. What difference does the twisted kanthal make?



lowers resistance


----------



## Reinvanhardt (20/3/14)

Riaz said:


> lowers resistance



Why not then use lower gauge wire?


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Why not then use lower gauge wire?



coz with the twisted method, the coil burns hotter, burning more juice which makes better flavor and vapor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Hi @Reinhardt. What difference does the twisted kanthal make?


Mostly better flavour due to more surface area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (20/3/14)

Riaz said:


> coz with the twisted method, the coil burns hotter, burning more juice which makes better flavor and vapor





Matthee said:


> Mostly better flavour due to more surface area.



Cheers!


----------



## Reinhardt (20/3/14)

@Matthee That is 100% correct. More flavour because of more surface aria. And the vapour is not bad either. Just takes some time to fire up, even on 15w


----------



## ET (20/3/14)

and it looks much prettier

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit (20/3/14)

Chop007 said:


> Oh my goodness there are some awesome coils here. Truly inspiring.
> I have been rebuilding this Aqua RBA a few times already and decided to give it a Vertical coil. Strangely enough the it seems to form to a vertical coil more readily than horizontal. I got some Nichrome 0.12mm wire the other day and it was so thin I could not think of what to do. So just decided after seeing some dudes twisting the wire, to try a double twisted Nichrome build. The coils are double twisted and have 7/8 wraps. The resistance came to 2.1 after the build, so that would be 4.2 per a coil.
> 
> Anyways, this puppy has huge vapor, mellow taste and medium TH. I chase the clouds so I prefer the large volume clouds. Vaping it at 4.3 Volts on my iTaste VV/VW. The vertical coils in my opinion perform much better than horizontal on this Aqua. I have to however get some kanthal some how, somewhere because it is almost impossible to compress a micro coil with this Nichrome.
> ...


I have done a vertical coil on the rocket. Definitely need to try it on my Aqua. 

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Reinhardt said:


> @Matthee That is 100% correct. More flavour because of more surface aria. And the vapour is not bad either. Just takes some time to fire up, even on 15w


Yes, but on a mech the 32 g triple twisted is great. 28 g triple twisted is too slow out of the blocks even on a mech.


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

Super coil a few posts back @denizenx 
Loved your post - the one with the gecko pic
Amazing how the gecko inspired you at that hour to get back to coil building - LOL


----------



## Reinvanhardt (20/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> I have done a vertical coil on the rocket. Definitely need to try it on my Aqua.



Dual, triple twisted, vertical coils for your aqua!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

Thanks for the video you posted @Riaz - the one with the drill. I had different visions when people said use a drill before. LOL

Now I see!


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the video you posted @Riaz - the one with the drill. I had different visions when people said use a drill before. LOL
> 
> Now I see!



me too haha

now i need an electric drill (does the list ever stop with vape gear??? i know for @Rob Fisher there is no end to the list  )


----------



## Reinhardt (20/3/14)

Ok! Here we go. Don't have time to explain each step but I hope the photos is going to help.

This is firing on a ego c-twist battery at 4.8V

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Riaz said:


> now i need an electric drill (does the list ever stop with vape gear??? i know for @Rob Fisher there is no end to the list  )



No that's where I draw a large line in the sand... no drill for me... last time I played with a drill I drilled through the hot water pipe in my kids bathroom! That can't be classified as fun at all!


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

lovely stuff @Reinhardt 

so u actually need a second person to twist it this way?


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

Very innovative man, looks good and I am sure it vapes like a beast by the looks of that cloud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt (20/3/14)

Riaz said:


> lovely stuff @Reinhardt
> 
> so u actually need a second person to twist it this way?


Yes but just to hold it on one end. So if you can clamp the one end onto something you don't need anyone else


----------



## Reinhardt (20/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Very innovative man, looks good and I am sure it vapes like a beast by the looks of that cloud.


The flavour is amazing! And so smooth!


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

Lovely photos @Reinhardt - they do a great job at explaining the process!


----------



## Reinhardt (20/3/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely photos @Reinhardt - they do a great job at explaining the process!


Thanks! You got to love technology.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (20/3/14)

Awesome coils guys. I've got to try that twisted coil. Tx for the step by step @Reinhardt


----------



## Reinhardt (20/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Awesome coils guys. I've got to try that twisted coil. Tx for the step by step @Reinhardt


No problem guys.


----------



## ET (20/3/14)

all you actually need to twist two or more together is a pair of pliers to hold onto the one end of the wires and some kind of cylindrical object with a little hook type thingy attached. some people make double twisted wire by claming the one end with pliers and looping the wire and hooking that loop onto the cap of a pen or marker then rolling the pen across their legs in one direction the whole time. cordless drill on its slowest setting, split pin and a pier of pliers is still going to give you the most uniform result though. and for the love of fudge, don't try using your dremel.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lee_T (20/3/14)

Just got the ft nem.



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (20/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> I have done a vertical coil on the rocket. Definitely need to try it on my Aqua.
> 
> Sent via Pluto on my Rocket


Yeah it is awesome on the Aqua. I just found after re-wicking, the best way for me to run the cotton to avoid any dry hits is to thread the cotton around the back of the coil then down into the channels. The criss-crossed pattern did not work to well, but looping it around the back of the coil from the initial channel and then back down to the channel that is closest, lets the wick suck up the juice constantly and avoids dry hits.

But super awesome flavor and vapor.


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Chop007 said:


> Yeah it is awesome on the Aqua. I just found after re-wicking, the best way for me to run the cotton to avoid any dry hits is to thread the cotton around the back of the coil then down into the channels. The criss-crossed pattern did not work to well, but looping it around the back of the coil from the initial channel and then back down to the channel that is closest, lets the wick suck up the juice constantly and avoids dry hits.
> 
> But super awesome flavor and vapor.


Or you coil take it right around the coil?


----------



## Chop007 (20/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Or you coil take it right around the coil?


Yeh, just thread it around the back of the coil. So, only the back of the coil is theoretically touching the cotton. So, going from the right hand channel, around the back of coil 1, to the left hand channel, not crossed over from one channel to apposing channel.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

Riaz said:


> wow, well done @annemarievdh
> 
> coil looks awesome
> 
> and nice gecko pic too



LOL! going through unread postings instead of packing for the weekend. Just one question @Riaz ; was it the gecko? or the moth? that got you confused with @annemarievdh ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (20/3/14)

johanct said:


> LOL! going through unread postings instead of packing for the weekend. Just one question @Riaz ; was it the gecko? or the moth? that got you confused with @annemarievdh ?



Good question hahahaha


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

He is in the poo now @annemarievdh - would love to see his answer!


----------



## annemarievdh (20/3/14)

Haha jip, It was just shocking to see someone saying I build a nice coil...  I dont know the first thing about building coils


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Haha jip, It was just shocking to see someone saying I build a nice coil...  I dont know the first thing about building coils


It is about time, as an ecig reseller you MUST know about these things and be able to assist your customers.


----------



## annemarievdh (20/3/14)

Matthee said:


> It is about time, as an ecig reseller you MUST know about these things and be able to assist your customers.



Dear @Matthee, as much as I agree with you on this. I would need you to convince my other half, that it is crucial for me to obtain this nonage.

 skimp skimp haha


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Dear @Matthee, as much as I agree with you on this. I would need you to convince my other half, that it is crucial for me to obtain this nonage.
> 
> skimp skimp haha


We shall have to have a heart to heart with him - take him to the next JHB vape meet for @Silver to talk to him!


----------



## annemarievdh (20/3/14)

The vapemeet is arranged, thanks to @Stroodlepuff. Had to wangle that one to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

I will talk to him with pleasure @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (20/3/14)

Haha thank you @Silver, that would be much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (20/3/14)

My first attempt at a twisted coil. 3x32g 6 wraps came to 1.1ohm.





Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JB1987 (20/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> My first attempt at a twisted coil. 3x32g 6 wraps came to 1.1ohm.
> View attachment 2294
> 
> View attachment 2295
> ...



That looks like a beast of a coil! Definitely giving this twisted coil concept a go tomorrow. May I ask what is your technique used to twist the Kanthal?


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## thekeeperza (20/3/14)

JB1987 said:


> That looks like a beast of a coil! Definitely giving this twisted coil concept a go tomorrow. May I ask what is your technique used to twist the Kanthal?
> 
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS


Fix one end in a drill and other end held in a pliers by HRH and slowly run the drill till twisted as required.
One thing I found it more difficult to get the coil fixed down under the screws than with single strand coils.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (20/3/14)

Thanks @thekeeperza , will give it a try and see how it turns out


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> My first attempt at a twisted coil. 3x32g 6 wraps came to 1.1ohm.
> View attachment 2294
> 
> View attachment 2295
> ...


Looks great. How did you find the vape?


----------



## thekeeperza (20/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Looks great. How did you find the vape?


Just awesome. Much more vapour more flavour and TH just where I like it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

Brilliant looking coil man.. Definitely got to give it a go..


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

So I was sitting around at home bored out of my mind so decided to try something new (unfortunately I do not have pics cause it was my first build, but when I try it again will take pics.

As I was saying wanted to try something new, looked around my vape draw and found an old Shooter (CE4) tank laying around doing nothing, thought to myself, I have never rebuilt a top coil, perhaps I should give it a try, after all if something goes wrong I will toss the tank as it wasnt being used.

Low and behold I managed to rebuild the coil. It is a lot like rebuilding an evod except that the cup on both ends are really long so it is hard to get clippers or scissors in there to cut the excess legs off.

Overall got it to work at 2.3ohms using cotton week, the vape is a lot hotter than that of the standard coil but I now use it as my night time zero nic device. At least this tank wont go to waste now.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tom (21/3/14)

So. Dual coil 0.9 ohms on the Origen. Fiddly to get the wick into the coil. Threading from top, then pushed it gently thru with a piece of kanthal wire. 
Great vape so far with my finest juice, Gambit. Flavor is really awesome. Will test further.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/3/14)

Half the build on the aqua 



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

I have been drawn back to the para coil and doubt I'll change for now. Will those work in the popular RBA's?


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> I have been drawn back to the para coil and doubt I'll change for now. Will those work in the popular RBA's?


Para coil? Double wire, but not twisted? If so, yes, but more difficult if no post holes.


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> So I was sitting around at home bored out of my mind so decided to try something new (unfortunately I do not have pics cause it was my first build, but when I try it again will take pics.
> 
> As I was saying wanted to try something new, looked around my vape draw and found an old Shooter (CE4) tank laying around doing nothing, thought to myself, I have never rebuilt a top coil, perhaps I should give it a try, after all if something goes wrong I will toss the tank as it wasnt being used.
> 
> ...



Well done @BhavZ! Hope you enjoy your new Zero Nic tank

I've wondered what I could do to a Twisp head to see how much I could get out of it. Your experiment makes me want to try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Tom said:


> So. Dual coil 0.9 ohms on the Origen. Fiddly to get the wick into the coil. Threading from top, then pushed it gently thru with a piece of kanthal wire.
> Great vape so far with my finest juice, Gambit. Flavor is really awesome. Will test further.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk




Enjoy it @Tom. And always great to have a "special" juice to try it on. 
I built a coil on my Kayfun tonight that has been sitting quietly since it made me do a "Silver" at the vape meet. 
I decided to put in Bowdens Mate, my favourite. I was not sorry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza (22/3/14)

Finally got the Ithaka working. Got some NR-R-NR coils from FT which are okish. The tails are far too short to make rebuilding this RBA easy. Came in at 1.1ohm


How do the other Ithaka owners get their coils together?


----------



## TylerD (22/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Finally got the Ithaka working. Got some NR-R-NR coils from FT which are okish. The tails are far too short to make rebuilding this RBA easy. Came in at 1.1ohm
> View attachment 2347
> 
> How do the other Ithaka owners get their coils together?


I think they use a wire zapper. Got no experience with this tho.


----------



## thekeeperza (22/3/14)

TylerD said:


> I think they use a wire zapper. Got no experience with this tho.


Seen a video of them zapping wire together. But who has a wire zapper locally?


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/3/14)

Rebuild time on the steam turbine

dual 32g 1.6a . Time to joose me up Scotty

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (22/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Finally got the Ithaka working. Got some NR-R-NR coils from FT which are okish. The tails are far too short to make rebuilding this RBA easy. Came in at 1.1ohm
> View attachment 2347
> 
> How do the other Ithaka owners get their coils together?


@CraftyZA and @johanct have Ithakas. Maybe they can help.


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/3/14)

So I'm running low on Kanthal and found my stash of nichrome and decided to play. 
0.8ohm dual 
1.5 ID
10 wraps
Nichrome 80 30g





Its a smoke machine






Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> So I'm running low on Kanthal and found my stash of nichrome and decided to play.
> 0.8ohm dual
> 1.5 ID
> 10 wraps
> ...



Beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

I will post a simple diagram later on how to make a simple zapper that works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (24/3/14)

New coil on the Aqua. 28g dual 6 wraps each. Dont know the ohms, but it is lower than 0.8ohms.











Sent via Pluto on my Rocket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (24/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> New coil on the Aqua. 28g dual 6 wraps each. Dont know the ohms, but it is lower than 0.8ohms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! That is like 0.45-0.55 ohm coils. At least you have the efest battery.
How is the vape?


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> New coil on the Aqua. 28g dual 6 wraps each. Dont know the ohms, but it is lower than 0.8ohms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great coiling. That must HIT the spot.


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

Gorgeous coil there man!


----------



## Rex Smit (24/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome! That is like 0.45-0.55 ohm coils. At least you have the efest battery.
> How is the vape?


Had a little chemical and burning taste the 1st few drags. the chemical subsided, but that was probably the Ecowool i got from @johanct. the burning taste is sticking around a little longer. But the vapor prod is much better than my 1st setup.
Still having some issues getting the gurgling and leaking under control.


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

@Rex Smit you must get a:


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Had a little chemical and burning taste the 1st few drags. the chemical subsided, but that was probably the Ecowool i got from @johanct. the burning taste is sticking around a little longer. But the vapor prod is much better than my 1st setup.
> Still having some issues getting the gurgling and leaking under control.



You mean Bamboo yarn?


----------



## Rex Smit (24/3/14)

apologies...bamboo yarn...at least its not Chinese pubs..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (24/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Had a little chemical and burning taste the 1st few drags. the chemical subsided, but that was probably the Ecowool i got from @johanct. the burning taste is sticking around a little longer. But the vapor prod is much better than my 1st setup.
> Still having some issues getting the gurgling and leaking under control.


Bring the aqua with you when we have the vape meet. I will go through the wicking and filling and you will love this device!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Had a little chemical and burning taste the 1st few drags. the chemical subsided, but that was probably the Ecowool i got from @johanct. the burning taste is sticking around a little longer. But the vapor prod is much better than my 1st setup.
> Still having some issues getting the gurgling and leaking under control.


Yes, a very finicky beast. What I do if it leaks is close everything, stand it upside down for some, turn back over, open the air flow control and vape. I do not open the juice control at all. When finished vaping I close the AFC. Certainly not an all day and carry device. But when it works it provides the most awesome vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Bring the aqua with you when we have the vape meet. I will go through the wicking and filling and you will love this device!


Yes, please do that you two. Then @Rex Smit can do a picture tutorial for us far away guys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

Had to re-wick the Kayfun today and sommer decided to try a new coil.

Double Twisted 26g Kantal, 6 wraps, 1mm id, 1Ohm


Takes a while to heat up but when its hot its hot


Glowing nice


mmmmmm yummy cotton


Flavour and TH with this thick Kanthal is awesome but its like a Alfa, takes a while to heat up but when it goes it goes great! Oh and its a biatch to fasten on those small screws, had to try and wrap it around the screws to get it stay there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> Had to re-wick the Kayfun today and sommer decided to try a new coil.
> 
> Double Twisted 26g Kantal, 6 wraps, 1mm id, 1Ohm
> View attachment 2399
> ...


Very neat coiling there. With that slow heat up and slow cool down with the thick 26g wire and the small ID, will the cotton wick not be prone to burn out quickly?


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Very neat coiling there. With that slow heat up and slow cool down with the thick 26g wire and the small ID, will the cotton wick not be prone to burn out quickly?


probably but I rewick the Kayfun daily. been vaping it for the last hour and no dry vapes or burnt tastes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

Love the crackle this coil makes! sounds like a rattle snake inside the Kayfun!!


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

also got some Liqua and TopQ mix in here and the VP is awesome!! usually I don't get a lot of vapor from Liqua or TopQ!


----------



## RIEFY (24/3/14)

for the kayfun/russian guys.

From tomorrow its back to reoville so here is one last build.

10 wraps 28g around mini screw driver






The glow





The cotton wick








Trimmed and seated











The ohms





hope this helps for any one with leaking or gurgling issues

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

awesome man! nice build! 

cant wait to check out that Reo!!!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> awesome man! nice build!
> 
> cant wait to check out that Reo!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


No doubt you wanna build something like it!


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

Matthee said:


> No doubt you wanna build something like it!


I'm still enjoying this double twisted 26g coil! Takes a while to heat up and then BAM! Like that Alfa thing I said, you know its ready when it backfires! POP and then flavour!


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> I'm still enjoying this double twisted 26g coil! Takes a while to heat up and then BAM! Like that Alfa thing I said, you know its ready when it backfires! POP and then flavour!


I meant the mod, not the coil! Probably in wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

Matthee said:


> I meant the mod, not the coil! Probably in wood.


Hahaha! Yeah a woody Reo would be awesome!!!


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

awesome build @Cape vaping supplies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (25/3/14)

Quick dry burn and re-wick on the RM2 tonight.

28g, 7/8 wraps @ 0.93 ohm (a week ago), after some adjusting and wear & tear @ 1.01 ohm (currently)






Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hein510 (25/3/14)

Matthee said:


> No doubt you wanna build something like it!


Challenge ACCEPTED!! Hahahaha!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (25/3/14)

Lovely setup @Vapey McJuicy

@Hein510: Ok wait, let me get this straight... did you just build that mod yourself? (as your title suggests)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (25/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Lovely setup @Vapey McJuicy
> 
> @Hein510: Ok wait, let me get this straight... did you just build that mod yourself? (as your title suggests)


Hahahaha!!! I wish! but lets see in the future, busy with the Project Prime at the moment and have some work days coming so hopefully next week I can sit and work on the Prime and finish the fire button.


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (25/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Lovely setup @Vapey McJuicy
> 
> @Hein510: Ok wait, let me get this straight... did you just build that mod yourself? (as your title suggests)



Much appreciated @Reinvanhardt !

PS Hein seems to be able to build anything, but me pretty sure a Mr. Google built those, lol 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (25/3/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Much appreciated @Reinvanhardt !
> 
> PS Hein seems to be able to build anything, but me pretty sure a Mr. Google built those, lol




Lol I thought that was a bit quick! With these guys you never know! The wooden Reo _does _seem the one to build if you were so inclined. Good luck with your DIY endeavors @Hein510

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (28/3/14)

Herewith my first true sub-ohm build. 6/7 wraps of 26g kanthal around a 1.7mm id on a Trident.


​Vaping at 22w atm hahaha! Life is good friends!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

Looks awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

looks awesome @Reinvanhardt 

well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/3/14)

My first 1ohm coil on the IGO-L on the Nemesis:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

Looking beautiful @BhavZ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (29/3/14)

Very neat @BhavZ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (29/3/14)

Using kayfun for sweet juices for now, so here a rather boring sweet juice coil.




That leg on the left does not touch. 1.5 Ohm. Coil a bit closer to the chimney to increase temp. Prefer a warmer vape, even at higher ohms. 
30g kanthal around screwdriver.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

Nice @CraftyZA - I personally prefer the coil much closer to the air hole on sweeter juice, on tobacco flavours I prefer the warmer vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (29/3/14)

Nice looking coil @CraftyZA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (29/3/14)

johanct said:


> Nice @CraftyZA - I personally prefer the coil much closer to the air hole on sweeter juice, on tobacco flavours I prefer the warmer vape.


Call this an experiment. High ohms, so it preserve the sweetness, but warmer 
I think this setup will be a winner on desert juices. Will try it with gambit. However gambit is phenomenal at low ohms.


----------



## Silver (29/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Call this an experiment. High ohms, so it preserve the sweetness, but warmer
> I think this setup will be a winner on desert juices. Will try it with gambit. However gambit is phenomenal at low ohms.



Super @CraftyZA 

In line with my observation in my review of VM Legends Dean on the mPT2. It tasted sweeter at lower power. So the sweeter flavours like lower power or in mech terminology, higher ohms. 

By the way, your coil being a bit higher surely increases the throat hit too? Not only higher temperature?


----------



## CraftyZA (29/3/14)

Silver said:


> Super @CraftyZA
> 
> In line with my observation in my review of VM Legends Dean on the mPT2. It tasted sweeter at lower power. So the sweeter flavours like lower power or in mech terminology, higher ohms.
> 
> By the way, your coil being a bit higher surely increases the throat hit too? Not only higher temperature?


Slightly, but marginal. When i vape for satisfaction, i need it to hit like a freight train. These low power ones are simply for playing and taste, not so much "smoking" satisfaction.


----------



## Silver (29/3/14)

Ok thanks i see. 
I suppose the coil positioning makes more impact on throat hit at higher power/lower ohms


----------



## Andre (29/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Using kayfun for sweet juices for now, so here a rather boring sweet juice coil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My experience on the Reo: Most sweet juices prefer low ohms, high heat. The closer to the air hole the coil, the more of the sweet tones you get. In fact, I prefer the coils quite far away - otherwise the sweetness is just too much for me. Of course, that also gives more throat hit, which I like. Vertical coiling should also lessen the sweet tones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/3/14)

@Matthee, i think we should consider starting a "tuning" section, perhaps by major model 
Ie how to tune the build for different types of flavours as well as throat hit and vapour. 
Perhaps one for REOs, Kayfuns, iGOL etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## devdev (29/3/14)

Here is a new coil design I tried. I call it the "Wat die fok is daie ding" coil.

Basically it is two coils made out of one strand of wire. Added to this I did a twist of 28 and 32g Kanthal to see what would happen.




The idea is to make one coil, then make a loop for the center post, make a second coil on the other side, and secure the two loose legs to the outer post.







Wow its a pain securing two coil legs under one screw. Will be opting for slotted post atomiser designs as much as possible going forward.

It came out at .61 Ohms, and hits damn hard on the Igo. Too hard in fact for 12mg juice, but a great build for cloud chasing

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chop007 (29/3/14)

Wow, things progress at a great pace. Your guys coils are absolutely awesome. Inspiring @devdev, that is a beautiful coil, very nicely done. And the ingenuity is superb. This thread has been a great inspiration to me(well, as of yesterday, because of @Cape vaping supplies, both this thread and the Reo thread are now my favorites). There is no way someone could read a thread like this and not try some of the builds.

Today after 5 failed attempts and 4 hours, I finally managed to make a twisted 32gauge Kathal, dual coil build on my Aqua RBA. She came out to 0.6 ohms, thanks @Matthee, this seems to be the sweet spot for this Aqua.





I tried getting the coils to a more 'Micro/Nano' spec but once I saw them I did not have the heart to undo it and redo them with tighter spacing. 





These are the babies glowing in all their glory. There where some hot leads, so I red warmed/pulsed them, and then pinched them a couple of times until only the coil was glowing. These coils get hot.........very quick. In fact, it glows so much that taking a picture is a miss and hit affair. This was after depressing the firing button for 3 seconds. 

Anyways, I am super stoked with this, literally 3 second hits on the 'power' and then a deep vape is all you need for tremendous clouds and flavor. Running it on My Chi-You at the moment, very cautiously. No vape train for this baby, it is a hit every now and then, don't want to blow up. But, the battery does not get hot and I am using the Efest 18650 1600mah LI-MN 30Amps, so I am sure she will be fine. Still scared of sub ohm vaping after all the reading I done on the subject. 

Thanks for this thread, thanks for this awesome community, and thanks for time of my life. LOVING VAPING!!!!! 0.6 ohms is however the lowest I will ever need to go, me thinks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dr Evil (29/3/14)

devdev said:


> Here is a new coil design I tried. I call it the "Wat die fok is daie ding" coil.
> 
> Basically it is two coils made out of one strand of wire. Added to this I did a twist of 28 and 32g Kanthal to see what would happen.
> 
> ...



@devdev damn  when i grow up i wanna build coils like you 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

Geez as soon as I think I've mastered 1 coil, there are suddenly 10 more types !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Fickie (29/3/14)

And aren't all us bored / busy / inquisitive types simply blessed to have them hehehe!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/3/14)

Chop007 said:


> Wow, things progress at a great pace. Your guys coils are absolutely awesome. Inspiring @devdev, that is a beautiful coil, very nicely done. And the ingenuity is superb. This thread has been a great inspiration to me(well, as of yesterday, because of @Cape vaping supplies, both this thread and the Reo thread are now my favorites). There is no way someone could read a thread like this and not try some of the builds.
> 
> Today after 5 failed attempts and 4 hours, I finally managed to make a twisted 32gauge Kathal, dual coil build on my Aqua RBA. She came out to 0.6 ohms, thanks @Matthee, this seems to be the sweet spot for this Aqua.
> 
> ...



Great coiling there @Chop007 - yip not that easy to get dem twisted coils tight, well I cannot, but they give great flavour. Your are perfectly safe with that Efest battery at 0.6 ohm. And don't be afraid to vape train it, all that will happen is the battery will get drained quicker. So all you really have to look out for is not to drain your batteries below around 3.5 V, but you will in any event feel the power becoming not enough at around 3.7 V.



johanct said:


> Geez as soon as I think I've mastered 1 coil, there are suddenly 10 more types !


 I have given up on keeping up - now I just look and admire.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (29/3/14)

was just thinking the same I will admire

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chop007 (29/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Great coiling there @Chop007 - yip not that easy to get dem twisted coils tight, well I cannot, but they give great flavour. Your are perfectly safe with that Efest battery at 0.6 ohm. And don't be afraid to vape train it, all that will happen is the battery will get drained quicker. So all you really have to look out for is not to drain your batteries below around 3.5 V, but you will in any event feel the power becoming not enough at around 3.7 V.
> 
> I have given up on keeping up - now I just look and admire.


Awesome, thanks a ton for your help, you are a credit to this forum and to vapers all over S.A. Your good deeds will be known by many before you even meet them. Your guidance has helped me and many stay away from those stinkies and that is tops in my book. Thanks a bunch. 

As soon as I feel that battery draining even a little and the vape becomes less pronounced, then I check the voltage and bang, it needs a charge. It does drain about 60% faster though I must say. But that kick-ass vape is worth it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/3/14)

Build @Zeki Helmi a little coil for his Russian.
















1.4 ohm
1.5 mm ID
7 wraps 30g kanthal

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RIEFY (29/3/14)

living on the edge





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## devdev (29/3/14)

Wow! That's an awesome build @Chop007 - go past your local dischem and get your hands on the pink, yellow and blue syringe needles. They are excellent mandrels for forming micro coils around. Try to grind off the sharp point if you can before you use them. It's easy to stab yourself. 

Seeing your build has settled it, I am now going to get my hands on the Aqua. Those coils posts look like such a pleasure to work with instead of tiny screws.

Also, with your twisted build, did you use an electric drill to do the twist? That makes a much more uniform twist, and probably results in a tripling of the surface area, Check Riptrippers on twisted coils, its very very easy to do.

@Cape vaping supplies won't that coil land up shorting on the edge of the Reomiser's chamber? Or am I missing something here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (30/3/14)

im on the edge. flavor is awesome right there. there is like 3 strands of hair space between the coil and cap. I fired it up and there is no shorts just need to be careful not to disturb the coil

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (30/3/14)

devdev said:


> Wow! That's an awesome build @Chop007 - go past your local dischem and get your hands on the pink, yellow and blue syringe needles. They are excellent mandrels for forming micro coils around. Try to grind off the sharp point if you can before you use them. It's easy to stab yourself.
> 
> Seeing your build has settled it, I am now going to get my hands on the Aqua. Those coils posts look like such a pleasure to work with instead of tiny screws.
> 
> ...


No doubt, the Aqua is a pleasure to build and wicking is so easy. But you have to spend some time with the beast to sort out filling, gurgling and slight leaking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (30/3/14)

I do agree the aqua is a tad too complicated to get right imo. I can't stand the air control on it 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (30/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> living on the edge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Flavour Master Coil!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SunRam (30/3/14)

Silver said:


> I don't wear specs.... yet...
> 
> Maybe I need to go see @SunRam


Lol, anytime! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (30/3/14)

devdev said:


> Wow! That's an awesome build @Chop007 - go past your local dischem and get your hands on the pink, yellow and blue syringe needles. They are excellent mandrels for forming micro coils around. Try to grind off the sharp point if you can before you use them. It's easy to stab yourself.
> 
> Seeing your build has settled it, I am now going to get my hands on the Aqua. Those coils posts look like such a pleasure to work with instead of tiny screws.
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks @devdev, I will get some of those needles, seen on riptrippers they use the piano wire. I used a coil jig that I made with some stainless steel wire to twist the wire, took forever. I have seen the dude using the battery powered drill, I have one just like it, excellent idea, thank you, that should make the build more uniform, you are correct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (31/3/14)

Out of curiosity, can one safely use a sub ohm coil in a protank on a mech?


----------



## Gazzacpt (31/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Out of curiosity, can one safely use a sub ohm coil in a protank on a mech?


I've done it. Not recommended. Vape is a bit hot and you burn the rubber insulater very quickly. I won't be doing it again any time soon. 1.3 to 1.8 is where I like my pt coils.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (31/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I've done it. Not recommended. Vape is a bit hot and you burn the rubber insulater very quickly. I won't be doing it again any time soon. 1.3 to 1.8 is where I like my pt coils.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Thanks man.. appreciate the info, guess I shall not be doing that.


----------



## Gazzacpt (31/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks man.. appreciate the info, guess I shall not be doing that.


I didnt say don't try just I don't recommend it 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (31/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I didnt say don't try just I don't recommend it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


LOL

Well from your reasons for not recommending it I dont think I should give it a try, cant stand the burnt rubber smell or taste

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (31/3/14)

So Ive been busy trying something new!
Loop D Loop
26g kanthal, 9 wraps (4 on each side, and 1 extra where it began), 1.1Ohms








Vapes lika beast!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hein510 (31/3/14)

And sommer cleaned everything last night so just went with a normal 9 wrap 26g coil 1.2Ohms on the Kayfun now rocking on the Nemi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (31/3/14)

Stunning @Hein510 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (31/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> So Ive been busy trying something new!
> Loop D Loop
> 26g kanthal, 9 wraps (4 on each side, and 1 extra where it began), 1.1Ohms
> View attachment 2732
> ...


Awesome stuff brother!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (31/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff brother!


Looks a little unneat, but its hell getting those coils together with the wires running from side to side like that, will try again some time. Enjoying it now! Its lika duel coil on single coil ohms!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (31/3/14)

shew guys, some awesome looking coils here!!!

well done to all


----------



## thekeeperza (31/3/14)

Had to try the RSST. Coiled @ 1.1ohm, 7 wraps dual 28g @TylerD style. Wicked with some cotton. Not quite right for me. I will try some mesh and wire rope soon. I had to drill the airhole out to 1.5mm which works much better.





Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (31/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Had to try the RSST. Coiled @ 1.1ohm, 7 wraps dual 28g @TylerD style. Wicked with some cotton. Not quite right for me. I will try some mesh and wire rope soon. I had to drill the airhole out to 1.5mm which works much better.
> View attachment 2782
> 
> View attachment 2783
> ...


Can you give us a review of how the cotton performs?

Am considering getting a genesis style RTA and not really keen on going the s/s mesh route.


----------



## RIEFY (31/3/14)

the only wick for genesis style is ss rope with a layer of cotton.

tho cotton alone works but is finicky

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## thekeeperza (31/3/14)

@BhavZ the cotton has to be the right size. Too much cotton and there pretty much no wicking. I have used a much thinner cotton wick and it does work. It is still slow to wick though. 
@Cape vaping supplies I think that ss rope will be the best judging from what I have read on the interwebs.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (31/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> @BhavZ the cotton has to be the right size. Too much cotton and there pretty much no wicking. I have used a much thinner cotton wick and it does work. It is still slow to wick though.
> @Cape vaping supplies I think that ss rope will be the best judging from what I have read on the interwebs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Thanks @thekeeperza


----------



## Andre (31/3/14)

I have used a ceramic wick on mine. Perfect and it lasts for ages. SS mesh is not that difficult either, see peeps wrap it around silica or ekowool for better wicking. Wonder how does a plain silica wick work on it - that must have been about the only choice when they came out?


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (1/4/14)

@Matthee , I tried a plain silica doubled over wick in the RSST, it really didn't work for me, it wasn't wicking fast enough and tilting didn't work well enough either. Cotton was better wicking, but still needed a little bit of a tilt every now and again to prevent a dry hit, ss mesh with a tiny cotton cover where the coil sits worked the best I think. I still need to try out the SS rope covered with a cover of cotten as @Cape vaping supplies suggests. But it's on the back burner, I never really had major joy with the RSST, there are other atty's which are easier to build so I kind of stopped trying! @thekeeperza your findings with cotton seem similar to mine!


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> @Matthee , I tried a plain silica doubled over wick in the RSST, it really didn't work for me, it wasn't wicking fast enough and tilting didn't work well enough either. Cotton was better wicking, but still needed a little bit of a tilt every now and again to prevent a dry hit, ss mesh with a tiny cotton cover where the coil sits worked the best I think. I still need to try out the SS rope covered with a cover of cotten as @Cape vaping supplies suggests. But it's on the back burner, I never really had major joy with the RSST, there are other atty's which are easier to build so I kind of stopped trying! @thekeeperza your findings with cotton seem similar to mine!


Thanks...saves me the trouble of trying with silica. The ceramic wick is amazing. No tilting required. But, unfortunately, not readily available.


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (1/4/14)

Yup, @Matthee , I remember when you first told me about the ceramic I searched around a bit, but ultimately decided the cost and effort of importing wasn't worth it! I still always come back to a kayfun style RBA, so simple to set up and very consistent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (1/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Something like this @devdev
> View attachment 2651
> 
> View attachment 2652



The Kayfun version.

Here's my hand at the double barrel. Two coils in parallel consisting of 10 wraps 3og kanthal around a 1mm id (20 gauge needle). Resistance is at 0.5 ohms.













This did seem to eliminate the gurgling and leaking at first but as I'm typing this I hear that devilish *gluck gluck* and see some juice leaking out of the air hole. I turned it upside down and blew gently into the air hole with a tissue underneath the drip tip. The gurgling is gone now but I'm unsure for how long. 

I've just completed this build so I'll give more feedback later but so far the vape has been very nice. Very warm with 8/10 throat hit and 9.5/10 flavour. Vapour production is a sub-par 6.5/10.

I do get an "almost" dry hit every 10 or so drags. Any ideas? Is it because the wick is too thin to accommodate the 1mm coil?

Is this how you suggest we wick the 4 channeled Kayfun @Cape vaping supplies?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Gorgeous coils - re the gurgling & dry hits I don't know, but surely someone will come with a solution.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (1/4/14)

johan said:


> Gorgeous coils - re the gurgling & dry hits I don't know, but surely someone will come with a solution.



Thanks Johan. 

I hope there's redemption for the 4 channeled Kayfun!


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

What beautiful works of art!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (1/4/14)

yes thats the way.I think the ID is too small. try 1.5mm. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (1/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> The Kayfun version.
> 
> Here's my hand at the double barrel. Two coils in parallel consisting of 10 wraps 3og kanthal around a 1mm id (20 gauge needle). Resistance is at 0.5 ohms.
> 
> ...


Nice coils there! I would suggest at least 1.5mm coils to accommodate more cotton. Also, try and make the tails even longer to fit the whole channel even in the base.
I have found that coils smaller than 1.5mm give some try hits because the cotton cant keep up the wicking for 1mm coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Man that looks so sexy, master coiling there man.. great job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (1/4/14)

Too much cotton and the coil to close to the deck causes leaks. 1 ohm coils on the kayfun for me is the best vape. I strictly vape kayfuns as to me it is the best. My current way to set it up is 10 wraps on 1.2mm bit 2mm above the air hole with just enough cotton to touch the deck. No dry hits no leaks. Too much cotton causes dry hits as it inhibits the wicking. Less is more with kayfuns.


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

eviltoy said:


> Too much cotton and the coil to close to the deck causes leaks. 1 ohm coils on the kayfun for me is the best vape. I strictly vape kayfuns as to me it is the best. My current way to set it up is 10 wraps on 1.2mm bit 2mm above the air hole with just enough cotton to touch the deck. No dry hits no leaks. Too much cotton causes dry hits as it inhibits the wicking. Less is more with kayfuns.


Do you also have the 4 channel one?


----------



## eviltoy (1/4/14)

Didn't even notice it was the 4 channel one. Nah have the 2 channel and you won't get it from my hands lol


----------



## Reinvanhardt (1/4/14)

eviltoy said:


> Didn't even notice it was the 4 channel one. Nah have the 2 channel and you won't get it from my hands lol




We're kinda trying to figure out why they made the 4 channeled one in the first place. Seems like they messed with a proven recipe...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (1/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Nice coils there! I would suggest at least 1.5mm coils to accommodate more cotton. Also, try and make the tails even longer to fit the whole channel even in the base.
> I have found that coils smaller than 1.5mm give some try hits because the cotton cant keep up the wicking for 1mm coils.



Cool thanks TylerD and CVS. Yeah that makes sense, I'll do 1.5mm next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (1/4/14)

I love doing the coils, but getting that cotton wick done right  geez I battle with that for ages, hopefully I'll get the hang of using just the right amount at some stage.


----------



## thekeeperza (1/4/14)

Alex said:


> I love doing the coils, but getting that cotton wick done right  geez I battle with that for ages, hopefully I'll get the hang of using just the right amount at some stage.


Practice makes perfect. It does take time to learn how much you need. Each coil will be different and each RBA will be different.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (1/4/14)

Agreed. You've purchased some Glycerin BP right? Try rubbing one or two drops onto your fingers when twisting your wick. It gets slightly saturated and strengthens for when you thread it through the coil.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Alex (1/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Agreed. You've purchased some Glycerin BP right? Try rubbing one or two drops onto your fingers when twisting your wick. It gets slightly saturated and strengthens for when you thread it through the coil.



I do have some glycerin and I'll definitely be giving that a try..many thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein510 (1/4/14)

Here is my latest invention! The Jagged mini coil.
26g wrapped with a space round 26g (not to be confused with the Clapton coil)
1.5mm ID
0.9Ohms
5 wraps

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rex_Bael (1/4/14)

Looks awesome, sort of like chainmail. How does it vape?


----------



## Alex (1/4/14)

That looks totally awesome Hein, well done man.


----------



## Hein510 (1/4/14)

Thanx guys, vapes good! Lots of vapor! Taste is just good but not awesome! Think its more a wow looking coil than wow tasting coil, gotta get me some 30g and 32 g and try again.


----------



## steve (1/4/14)

So in my whole time of vaping i've now built a grand total of 3 coils without someone coming to the rescue, rebuilt the kayfun lite plus just now with 28g kanthal , wanted 1.3 ohms but got 1.4 and this is how it looks (2mm id ) and just a little bit wonky :0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve (1/4/14)

Wicked up and ready, it vapes good

, but im aiming for much better


----------



## Oupa (1/4/14)

Also struggling with the 4-channel Kayfun. First build flooding, second build dry-hits and third build wicking sort of OK but with gurgling/low vapour/low flavour.

Anyone found the magic recipe yet?


----------



## Rex_Bael (2/4/14)

I don't have an answer for you guys, but I have had zero problems with my 4-channel Kayfun. A little gurgling which I sorted out by opening the air-control screw more. My build is pretty much a stock standard build as shown by Rip Trippers. The only real issue I had was when I made the wick too short and thin and started getting dry hits, but that was my fault.

I'll take pics when I re-wick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (2/4/14)

My first twisted coil using .3mm (29G) and .2mm (32G) using a 1.5mm mandrel @ 1.1ohm. Sorry about the focus, but it's late and I got tired of messing around with the AF on my iphone.






btw, she really gives a massive throat hit, I almost passed out on the first go


----------



## Andre (2/4/14)

Oupa said:


> Also struggling with the 4-channel Kayfun. First build flooding, second build dry-hits and third build wicking sort of OK but with gurgling/low vapour/low flavour.
> 
> Anyone found the magic recipe yet?


Haha, not as easy as the Reo hey!


----------



## Andre (2/4/14)

Hein510 said:


> Here is my latest invention! The Jagged mini coil.
> 26g wrapped with a space round 26g (not to be confused with the Clapton coil)
> 1.5mm ID
> 0.9Ohms
> ...


Looks beautiful, like a piece of jewelry.


----------



## TylerD (2/4/14)

Hein510 said:


> Here is my latest invention! The Jagged mini coil.
> 26g wrapped with a space round 26g (not to be confused with the Clapton coil)
> 1.5mm ID
> 0.9Ohms
> ...


Damn that is a cool coil! You rock!


----------



## Andre (2/4/14)

steve said:


> So in my whole time of vaping i've now built a grand total of 3 coils without someone coming to the rescue, rebuilt the kayfun lite plus just now with 28g kanthal , wanted 1.3 ohms but got 1.4 and this is how it looks (2mm id ) and just a little bit wonky :0
> View attachment 2890


Does not look wonky to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (2/4/14)

Hein510 said:


> Here is my latest invention! The Jagged mini coil.
> 26g wrapped with a space round 26g (not to be confused with the Clapton coil)
> 1.5mm ID
> 0.9Ohms
> ...


Give this man a "Coil Master" medal! He deserves it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> The Kayfun version.
> 
> Here's my hand at the double barrel. Two coils in parallel consisting of 10 wraps 3og kanthal around a 1mm id (20 gauge needle). Resistance is at 0.5 ohms.
> 
> ...



I know we are supposed to concentrate on the coils but @Reinvanhardt those photos are spectacular!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (2/4/14)

Silver said:


> I know we are supposed to concentrate on the coils but @Reinvanhardt those photos are spectacular!



 Thank you very much Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/4/14)

here it goes...
after 2 days of leaks and teaks finally got the build spot on.
DUAL COIL BUILD
using 28 guage coil wire. i did 10 wraps around a 15 gauge needle. heat it up with a torch and pressed it together.
second coil exactly the same
next i mount the coils side by side . the important part to note here is that the coils are both 3 to 4mm above the hole.
next i thread the cotton through. making sure that no cotton touches the top of the base where the coils are mounted. also i run the cotton into the grooves on the side where the juice is meant to come through. wet ur cottonw ith some juice. this acts as an adhsive to keep everything in place.





next you close your chimney. feel it through. mae sure no cotton is caught in the thread.
once you tank is all tightly put together bottom fill your tank. do not keep the air hole closed. this wont allow the juice to flow through. tightly close the screw and then vape on...




AT 0.5OHM this vape is super hot. throat hit is hard. chest hit is wow!


SINGLE COIL BUILD
i did a single coil build using a 20 guage needle and 10 wraps. thread the cotton through. then split the cotton into 2 so that there is a piece to go into both grooves where the juices comes into the chimney. rolled a tiny bit of cotton into a ball and filled the gap between the two seperated strands. 
produces 1.6ohm and vapes awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre (2/4/14)

Awesome, great tutorial for all the 4 channel Kayfuns. You cannot be a "noob vaper" with that. Please change your title under Personal Details in the menu under your name top right.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Reinvanhardt (2/4/14)

Marzuq said:


> here it goes...
> after 2 days of leaks and teaks finally got the build spot on.
> DUAL COIL BUILD
> using 28 guage coil wire. i did 10 wraps around a 15 gauge needle. heat it up with a torch and pressed it together.
> ...



Awesome @Marzuq. Thanks for this my 4 channeled Kayfun friend . 

For other's reference, a 15 gauge needle is 1.8mm in diameter and a 20 gauge is 0.9mm.

I did actually close my air hole when I filled from the bottom. Cool tip!

Instead of the extra cotton ball could we not try to increase the wick length and lay them down at 90 degree angles into that extra space on the deck? I'll try that and report back.

Nice post yo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (2/4/14)

FYI...

i elliminated the whistling noise on my kayful lite by turn the airflow screw all the way in and then turning it back open between 1/4 and 1/2 a turn.
the pull is a bit tighter but the whistling noise is gone and all u hear is a suction noise

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Reinhardt (2/4/14)

Marzuq said:


> FYI...
> 
> i elliminated the whistling noise on my kayful lite by turn the airflow screw all the way in and then turning it back open between 1/4 and 1/2 a turn.
> the pull is a bit tighter but the whistling noise is gone and all u hear is a suction noise


You can also fix that by removing the screw completely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt (2/4/14)

Hi Guys, Here is my take at the double barrel. 28guage Kantol 10 wraps each on a 1.25mm bit running 0.6ohm

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Riaz (2/4/14)

WOW @Reinhardt that looks awesome !!!

how does it vape?


----------



## Reinhardt (2/4/14)

Riaz said:


> WOW @Reinhardt that looks awesome !!!
> 
> how does it vape?


Vapes like a boss. Nice warm vape with good flavour and nice clouds.


----------



## Smokyg (2/4/14)

Riaz said:


> WOW @Reinhardt that looks awesome !!!
> 
> how does it vape?


Each hit is like little angels farting on my taste buds on that kayfun... Spectacular... Still lacking production of my IGO-L tho... Hehehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (2/4/14)

Wow that is stunning! Beautiful pictures! 

*two syllable daaayyyuum*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt (2/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Wow that is stunning! Beautiful pictures!
> 
> *two syllable daaayyyuum*


Awesome! Thanks guys.


----------



## Smokyg (2/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Wow that is stunning! Beautiful pictures!
> 
> *two syllable daaayyyuum*


Your Pictures arent bad either!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Reinhardt (2/4/14)

Smokyg said:


> Each hit is like little angels farting on my taste buds on that kayfun... Spectacular... Still lacking production of my IGO-L tho... Hehehe


Lacks the throat hit though as it has none. Hehehe


----------



## Gizmo (2/4/14)

Nicely done. I did that setup for awhile but found it not that great hey ultimately the single Coil works better on the kayfun. But nevertheless I want to try your build to compare

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinhardt (2/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Nicely done. I did that setup for awhile but found it not that great hey ultimately the single Coil works better on the kayfun. But nevertheless I want to try your build to compare
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I use to vape on the single coil 32 gauge but does not have the flavour. 
Have not tried the 28 gauge yet though.


----------



## Gizmo (2/4/14)

I did a 30G for the double barrel

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinhardt (2/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Nicely done. I did that setup for awhile but found it not that great hey ultimately the single Coil works better on the kayfun. But nevertheless I want to try your build to compare
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I use to vape on the single coil 32 gauge but does not have the flavour. 
Have not tried the 28 gauge yet though.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (2/4/14)

As are yours @Smokyg! 

Not so much about finding one's vaping nirvana for me as much as a curiosity to experiment and pride in a well made coil/wick setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinhardt (2/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> As are yours @Smokyg!
> 
> Not so much about finding one's vaping nirvana for me as much as a curiosity to experiment and pride in a well made coil/wick setup.


True. But at the end of it all the proof is in the pudding.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg (2/4/14)

Reinhardt said:


> True. But at the end of it all the proof is in the pudding.


Correction, the Proof is in the Vape  Lol


----------



## Reinvanhardt (2/4/14)

Smokyg said:


> Correction, the Proof is in the Vape  Lol



Vaping a setup like the above is actual pudding

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hein510 (3/4/14)

Ok so I was working on this coil today, I call it The Hetfield Coil as in James Hetfield from Metallica and its basically a variation of The Clapton Coil. 

First one was a mess up, tried to fit it in the Trident and the slots is just to thin to fit this, then I stripped the stainless mesh and outer kanthal off and fitted it on the KF and it worked badly giving me a reading of 1.8 ohms. Takes forever to heat up, couldnt get it to glow at all, no vapour. So I tried again, this time not stripping the ends and rather just take my leather man and squeezed the ends to make it thin, got it to fit on the Trident. on a 1mm id this coil is still a monster and the trident is really hard to get this coil to fit in, when you put the cover on it touches the coil so it was moving that coil around till it didnt touch! Recommend to use this on bigger drippers like as @CraftyZA told me maybe something like a Helios.

So its 26g wrapped in stainless mesh, then almost like the clapton you spin 26g around the stainless mesh while keeping a space between each wrap.

5 wraps
1mm ID
came out to 0.4 Ohms
vapes like monster
TH is way to much (will work awesome on 100vg zero nic)
vapor is WOW

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

This makes totally sense I've been doing similar but with a bench power supply instead of battery:

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## CraftyZA (3/4/14)

Did a tripple coil in the ithaka to play with some juice.
1st up, some 5p queenside

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

Stunning @CraftyZA - what resistance did you end up with? IGNORE just saw the heading now


----------



## TylerD (3/4/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Did a tripple coil in the ithaka to play with some juice.
> 1st up, some 5p queenside



Damn, looks like that GG hits hard! Awesome stuff!


----------



## CraftyZA (3/4/14)

0.43.
This is meant to play with juices, so not going extremely low on this one. Was aiming for .5 but this will do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (3/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Damn, looks like that GG hits hard! Awesome stuff!


Lets just put it this way, I can't vape an 18mg juice in the ithaka without loosing portions of my lungs from coughing. 
That said, without too much effort you can have a very smooth vape. chamber size is almost non-existent (when using the base feed system), and airflow is the best of any device I've ever touched.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (3/4/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Lets just put it this way, I can't vape an 18mg juice in the ithaka without loosing portions of my lungs from coughing.
> That said, without too much effort you can have a very smooth vape. chamber size is almost non-existent (when using the base feed system), and airflow is the best of any device I've ever touched.


Awesome @CraftyZA ! I must still try an Ithaka at some stage.


----------



## CraftyZA (3/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome @CraftyZA ! I must still try an Ithaka at some stage.


Next vape meet


----------



## TylerD (3/4/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Next vape meet


Cool stuff! Must try it!


----------



## BhavZ (4/4/14)

So I decided to mess around with coils tonight and well I like the coil in the video below but I do not own an RTA, so what do I do, see below.



Here are the pics of my build. 1.4ohms and it can be rewicked.







Yip, I managed to get a chimney coil in an evod cup.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rex_Bael (5/4/14)

I picked up an ERA RDA from Vape King today and since I have been dying to do something other than a straight forward micro coil, decided to try my hand at a diamond coil.



The coil is 28G Kanthal, wrapped on the tip of a needle tip bottle. 4 wraps per section. Came to 1.54ohms.
It's quite a potent vape with an excellent throat hit, but underwhelming vs the KFL+ in regards to flavour and vapour production. I definitely need to play around with this one some more, but that will wait till morning.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## devdev (5/4/14)

Beautiful! Is that your first time vaping a dripper?


----------



## devdev (5/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Yip, I managed to get a chimney coil in an evod cup.



That is awesome! Been meaning to do one of those for ages.

how does it vape? I hear that setup is unbelievable


----------



## RIEFY (5/4/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> I picked up an ERA RDA from Vape King today and since I have been dying to do something other than a straight forward micro coil, decided to try my hand at a diamond coil.
> View attachment 3058
> 
> 
> ...


Vapor production depends on airhole size as well. if I remember correctly those drippers are 1mm stock. open it to say 1.8mm and let me know the difference

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (5/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> So I decided to mess around with coils tonight and well I like the coil in the video below but I do not own an RTA, so what do I do, see below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hey @BhavZ, i am now going to call you the mPT2 rebuildable master!
How is the vape on the chimney coil compared to a normal microcoil?


----------



## BhavZ (5/4/14)

devdev said:


> That is awesome! Been meaning to do one of those for ages.
> 
> how does it vape? I hear that setup is unbelievable





Silver said:


> Hey @BhavZ, i am now going to call you the mPT2 rebuildable master!
> How is the vape on the chimney coil compared to a normal microcoil?



Thanks @Silver for the awesome compliment.

The vape is awesome. I have noticed that the flavour is only slightly dulled compared to the standard horizontal micro coil (SHCC) but the vapor and throat hit is noticeably high than that of the standard horizontal micro coil. 
Rewicking the coil is almost as easy as rewicking a SHCC and must say that chances of a leak or gurgle is significantly less than with the SHCC. I do notice that the atty gets a bit warmer faster with this coil setup but I attribute that to the fact that the heat is primarily being distributed to the sides of the atty where as with the SHCC the heat is being distributed primarily up and down. 

Also the vape on the chimney vs SHCC at the wattage yields a cooler vape, and I am interpreting that to be due to how the heat is being distributed in the coil cup.

When wetting the wick for first time use I found that the technique of pouring juice on the wick from the slits in cup works a lot better than using the standard dripping method of pouring juice from the top. wetting the wick from the side as mentioned above prevents the opportunity of dropping juice down the center of the coil (where there is no wick).

All in all I am very happy with the setup and it most certainly vapes like a champ.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (5/4/14)

Brilliant. 

Maybe i should send you two mpT2's for the Bhavz conversion treatment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/4/14)

Silver said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> Maybe i should send you two mpT2's for the Bhavz conversion treatment


By all means dude.. you are most welcome to do so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> So I decided to mess around with coils tonight and well I like the coil in the video below but I do not own an RTA, so what do I do, see below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great stuff dude. I gave up on those as wicking was a pita. To much dry hit to little leakville delux. They do give a very nice hit tho. I also found it burns the insulator very quickly so careful with the dry burns. Let us know how it goes for you.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokyg (5/4/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> I picked up an ERA RDA from Vape King today and since I have been dying to do something other than a straight forward micro coil, decided to try my hand at a diamond coil.
> View attachment 3058
> 
> 
> ...


Well done man, that diamond coil is a lot harder to get right than one might think... And especially on that erd mini


----------



## Andre (5/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> So I decided to mess around with coils tonight and well I like the coil in the video below but I do not own an RTA, so what do I do, see below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, wow...is all I can say.


----------



## BhavZ (5/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Wow, wow...is all I can say.


Thanks man


----------



## ET (5/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> So I decided to mess around with coils tonight and well I like the coil in the video below but I do not own an RTA, so what do I do, see below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice one. tried one a few weeks ago but my issue came with bending the legs of the coil. think i need some small needle nose pliers or something. how did you do yours? the bending part i mean. also how did you keep the coil stable and in one piece whilst doing it


----------



## BhavZ (5/4/14)

denizenx said:


> nice one. tried one a few weeks ago but my issue came with bending the legs of the coil. think i need some small needle nose pliers or something. how did you do yours? the bending part i mean. also how did you keep the coil stable and in one piece whilst doing it


For me the trick was to build a micro coil with extra long legs, found it made things a lot easier when handling the coil.

For the leg that runs under the coil to bend it I put the screwdriver that I used to build the coil, through the coil and right up against the back of the screwdriver (my screwdriver has a bit of a lip) so it holds the coil in place.

With the coil against the lip of the screwdriver I used my index finger and thumb of the hand holding the screwdriver to keep the leg I was not bending in place, that allowed for leverage when bending the other leg (the leg that would be going under the coil). Here i used a sharp nose tweezer pinching as close to the coil as possible then bent it out so that when you hold the coil vertically it runs under the coil straight down into the cup.

The top leg that would run over was a bit easier for me as I didnt have to get too close to the coil as I needed the leg to do a bit of an arch and then run down parallel to the coil with out touching the coil. To get that arch what I did was take a flat nose tweezer and pinched the leg at the point where I want the bend to start so that the leg could run parallel to the coil and took a sharp nose tweezer to make the bend. tweek the leg in the same manner so that the leg is not higher than the coil as this will affect the amount of space that you have above the coil when you are putting the chimney back on.

Now that I have the two legs running parallel to each other I used my sharp nose tweezer to hold the coil in position and fitted the rubber insulator and positive pin. At this point the important issue is the height of the coil and not how far left or right it sits (this will be adjusted after).

Now that you have the coil seated in the cup and at the right height, insert the screwdriver into the coil again and position it so that it sits in the middle of the cup and over the air hole. That is it, test it for shorts and ensure that it is firing from the inside out.

For safety, when wicking the coil I put a piece of wick (cotton wool in my case) between the leg (that runs from the top of the coil) and the cup itself, acts as a cushion and prevents shorts. for wicking I used the same method as RipTrippers did and wrapped the wick around the coil.

As a side note one thing I do have to mention is that once you have the coil wicked and running please be careful on your first few drags, the throat hit catches you off guard and I did a silver shortly after giving the coil a run on a mech mod.

Hope that helps. If anything is unclear don't hesitate to give me a shout.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ET (5/4/14)

great explanation. i'l be sure to reread this once i get my paws on some more kanthal. now go make me a double twised chimney coil and don't forget to take pics as you're making it


----------



## BhavZ (5/4/14)

denizenx said:


> great explanation. i'l be sure to reread this once i get my paws on some more kanthal. now go make me a double twised chimney coil and don't forget to take pics as you're making it


I can't wait to start making twisted coils but need to get my hands on a drill or a electric screwdriver with adjustable head then I will definitely be making twisted coils with loads of pics.


----------



## Andre (5/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> For me the trick was to build a micro coil with extra long legs, found it made things a lot easier when handling the coil.
> 
> For the leg that runs under the coil to bend it I put the screwdriver that I used to build the coil, through the coil and right up against the back of the screwdriver (my screwdriver has a bit of a lip) so it holds the coil in place.
> 
> ...


Thanks heavens for a Reo - that is far too involved for this untech.


----------



## BhavZ (5/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Thanks heavens for a Reo - that is far too involved for this untech.



Reo is no contest, but the joy is in the building of the coil (along with the excellent vape of course). There is just something so rewarding from building your own coil, and for me its a serine time. When building new coils my worries and concerns drift away as I focus on the process of building a coil for the best possible vape.

Apart from vape satisfying a need such as the craving for nic or the hand to mouth movement, vaping is a way to release and let go the stresses of everyday life and allow one to be submerged in the simple pleasure of great flavour, great throat hit and great vapour. The whole experience of vaping allows one to whisk off to a far away land filled with vape clouds and sunshine. - well that is my view of vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (5/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Reo is no contest, but the joy is in the building of the coil (along with the excellent vape of course). There is just something so rewarding from building your own coil, and for me its a serine time. When building new coils my worries and concerns drift away as I focus on the process of building a coil for the best possible vape.
> 
> Apart from vape satisfying a need such as the craving for nic or the hand to mouth movement, vaping is a way to release and let go the stresses of everyday life and allow one to be submerged in the simple pleasure of great flavour, great throat hit and great vapour. The whole experience of vaping allows one to whisk off to a far away land filled with vape clouds and sunshine. - well that is my view of vaping.


Absolutely , I agree.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rex_Bael (6/4/14)

Apologies for the late replies, had a rough day yesterday and basically slept through the whole day.

@devdev Yup, first time using a dripper.

@Cape vaping supplies I am unfortunately very ill equipped to drill out the hole at the moment. I will definitely keep it in mind though. I am mostly concerned with flavour and was hoping the standard hole it comes with would be adequate. It does feel very tight though.

@Smokyg Thanks, it was a bit of a mission keeping the shape intact while screwing it in.

I am going to do a standard micro coil on it next to give a better comparison to how I have my Kayfun set up.

EDIT: Did a standard micro coil. 11 wraps 28g kanthal, 1.5mm ID. 1.41ohms



Still needs work. Flavour and throat hit are through the roof, but vapour production is way down. Drilling out the air hole is starting to sound very attractive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (6/4/14)

Ok I built my 1st coil today and was really impressed... 1.3ohms and fired like a beauty on the King Mod and Dripper. @steve blasting away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Evil (6/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Ok I built my 1st coil today and was really impressed... 1.3ohms and fired like a beauty on the King Mod and Dripper. @steve blasting away.



That's some great nostril action you have going on there @Zeki Hilmi 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Ok I built my 1st coil today and was really impressed... 1.3ohms and fired like a beauty on the King Mod and Dripper. @steve blasting away.


Great going. After the first coil it is all plain sailing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (7/4/14)

Not sure if this has been posted before? 

http://www.reddit.com/r/Coilporn

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (7/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before?
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Coilporn
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Those are some really awesome builds


----------



## Tornalca (7/4/14)

Hi All

I am trying to go through this thread looking for builds guys have done on IGO-L and Kayfun. Getting this message when trying to search. "The search could not be completed because the search keywords were too short, too long, or too common."

The suggestion is having a section to show off the coil build in a specific RBA? I see there is a Reomiser thread and was thinking this could be done for others RBA's as well?

i.e. KayFun Coils Builds, IGO-L, AQUA Coil Builds etc.

Just an idea, let me know your thoughts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (7/4/14)

well i'd like to put in a request for someone who has got something similar to the aga t2 working also.


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

Tornalca said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am trying to go through this thread looking for builds guys have done on IGO-L and Kayfun. Getting this message when trying to search. "The search could not be completed because the search keywords were too short, too long, or too common."
> 
> ...


Done, thanks for the idea. Is a subforum (or child) to the Modders Paradise forum. Will move some appropriate threads there over time - Moderators please help. Think we leave the Reomizer thread in the Reoville forum as it is more relevant there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

Yeah - almost feels like we could chop up "Show us your working wick" thread but that's a ton of work, and also not cool to destroy one of the biggest threads here.

Maybe we lock this thread and then have a dedicated thread for specific setups?

1. Kayfun, Rocket, Russian
2. Igo, Trident & Drippers
3. Rsst, Genesis, Ithaka
3. PT2
4. Aqua

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Riaz (7/4/14)

good idea @devdev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (7/4/14)

Riaz said:


> good idea @devdev



@devdev getting my street cred

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

devdev said:


> Yeah - almost feels like we could chop up "Show us your working wick" thread but that's a ton of work, and also not cool to destroy one of the biggest threads here.
> 
> Maybe we lock this thread and then have a dedicated thread for specific setups?
> 
> ...


Sounds good.


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

Will get on it this afternoon.

At the moment I have a few deadlines that require my attention.

At this stage I really don't know where my next mod is coming from


----------



## Reinhardt (7/4/14)

Good day all you beautiful people out there. Here are some photos of a 4x twisted coil, 2x twisted 32 gauge and 2x twisted 28 gauge all twisted together. 6 wraps on a 2 mm bit running at .5 ohm. 

Flavour out of this thing is champion!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Stunning as always @Reinhardt - if anyone wants to quit vaping, get Reinhardt to build you a coil like this and vape Clever Vapes "RED HOT CHILI" on it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (7/4/14)

johan said:


> Stunning as always @Reinhardt - if anyone wants to quit vaping, get Reinhardt to build you a coil like this and vape Clever Vapes "RED HOT CHILI" on it!
> 
> View attachment 3156


That juice is awesome!! I want a bottle


----------



## Smokyg (7/4/14)

@Reinhardt , those pics belong in http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-photography-vapeporn.1533/


----------



## Reinhardt (7/4/14)

Smokyg said:


> That juice is awesome!! I want a bottle


I don't know what it tastes like  but ill be happy to help with the coil builds


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Smokyg said:


> That juice is awesome!! I want a bottle



I agree - I'll hold on for it until I'm ready to do a review and then will pass it on to you (don't think @devdev will mind) WARNING: just don't overindulge like I did with lung inhales, you won't be able to vape for a day!


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Reinhardt said:


> I don't know what it tastes like  but ill be happy to help with the coil builds



After I passed it on to @Smokyg he can pass it on to you.


----------



## Smokyg (7/4/14)

johan said:


> I agree - I'll hold on for it until I'm ready to do a review and then will pass it on to you (don't think @devdev will mind) WARNING: just don't overindulge like I did with lung inhales, you won't be able to vape for a day!


Oh wow that would be amazing! Thanks @johan, @Reinhardt and I work together, he literally sits a arms length away from me.. Lol


----------



## Reinhardt (7/4/14)

johan said:


> After I passed it on to @Smokyg he can pass it on to you.


Awesome! @Smokyg, no hogging it for yourself ok.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET (7/4/14)

gorgeous pics

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Don't worry @Reinhardt , as nice as it is, you very quickly get some serious "respect" for this particular flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinhardt (7/4/14)

johan said:


> Don't worry @Reinhardt , as nice as it is, you very quickly get some serious "respect" for this particular flavour.


Can't wait


----------



## crack2483 (7/4/14)

So for all the coilers, in your opinion, which rba/rda has been the easiest to build could for?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (7/4/14)

I think the Trident is probs the easiest dripper to coil out there!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekeeperza (7/4/14)

Reinhardt said:


> Awesome! @Smokyg, no hogging it for yourself ok.


If by some small miracle there is any left please add it to the taste box @Smokyg


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

The bottle is almost full, and from my experience I think there will be enough left @thekeeperza for the taste box to go at least 5 rounds to everybody.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (7/4/14)

@Reinhardt that is awesome coiling!!!!

well done

how is the juice usage on that coil?


----------



## Smokyg (7/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> If by some small miracle there is any left please add it to the taste box @Smokyg


Will try, thats if i still have the box by the time i get the juice.


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Pm your address to me @Smokyg - will send tomorrow then.


----------



## Reinhardt (7/4/14)

Riaz said:


> @Reinhardt that is awesome coiling!!!!
> 
> well done
> 
> how is the juice usage on that coil?


It sucks juice like you cant believe


----------



## Smokyg (7/4/14)

johan said:


> Pm your address to me @Smokyg - will send tomorrow then.


All done  Thanks


----------



## Alex (7/4/14)

Those are some incredible pics @Reinhardt


----------



## Reinhardt (7/4/14)

Alex said:


> Those are some incredible pics @Reinhardt


Thanks! Hoped for a coil master with this baby but i guess i'll have to think of something else. Hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Congratulations on your well deserved medal @Reinhardt !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinhardt (7/4/14)

johan said:


> Congratulations on your well deserved medal @Reinhardt !


Thank you so much!


----------



## BhavZ (7/4/14)

Congrats @Reinhardt, wear it with pride, well deserved

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinhardt (7/4/14)

This is a clip of what the coil does.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> So for all the coilers, in your opinion, which rba/rda has been the easiest to build could for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


The Reomizer2 of course.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (7/4/14)

Reinhardt said:


> It sucks juice like you cant believe



i can imagine

ive just got one 30g twisted coil at 0.86ohms and its a sucker


----------



## Reinhardt (7/4/14)

Riaz said:


> i can imagine
> 
> ive just got one 30g twisted coil at 0.86ohms and its a sucker


You need to try a coil like this. The flavour is amazing! Truly amazing.


----------



## Riaz (7/4/14)

Reinhardt said:


> You need to try a coil like this. The flavour is amazing! Truly amazing.


ive only got 30g kanthal

so i do 4 twisted wires to get like yours?

i only did two on mine


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

It is time to lock this thread, which has been a stalwart of the forum since it was started.

This does mean better things though!

We have decided to split up the threads so that each kind of build can be posted in a dedicated area of the forum. The idea here is that it will be easier for people to browse different builds in the future. At the moment there are 77 pages in this thread to wade through, when you might only be interested in builds for a Kayfun..

The new forum is a sub-forum of Modder's Paradise and can be accessed here:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/coils-for-specific-atomizers.71/

It will take a little time to get used to, but with the growth we have experienced this will make all of these threads an even better resource for displaying skills and learning.

The abbreviation for Show us your working wick and coil setup is SUYWWACS

I will be updating this thread with links to specific Atomiser threads in the subforum

Kayfuns, Russians & Rockets
Drippers (Igo, Trident, ERA)
Genesis, RSST, Ithaka
Reomiser (Redirects to Reoville forum)
User made tank coils (PT2, PT3, Nautilus etc.)
Aqua RBA
Other Atomiser Builds

Reactions: Like 4


----------

